# Weight Loss Support Thread



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Since it's the new year and all that, and I am about to embark on the final leg of my weight loss journey (350lbs->206 as of yesterday morning) and plan to get down to about 180 within the next 3 or 4 months, thought I would make a post that serves as an open invite for anyone who wants to lose some weight to join me.

I will be posting progress updates, as well as my thoughts, and when I screw up and binge and so forth, and if others want to participate we can offer encouragement and support to each other etc.

I find that having other people who are joining in the weight loss effort helps to keep me on track. Would also like to share my myfitnesspal log with others as further motivation to keep on track.

I can also share information and my thoughts about weight loss in general and what I have found to be successful personally if anyone is interested (will reserve a few posts below this one in case there is a total post character limit here).

I might also share before and after pictures at the end :lol (though I really don't want to post the before ones ).

Anyone wanting to join in, post as you see fit. I will be showing my start weight and probably weekly weigh in, but you can just post your change if you are more comfortable.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A few bits and bobs.

*Calorie counting:*

My preferred method of weight loss. It isn't necessary to lose weight, and for some it might be a little on the obsessive side, but for me it maximises weight loss by giving accurate information and making me understand that there isn't any magic and I will lose weight according to calories (assuming moderately accurate measuring). This is especially accurate if you use averages, you can work out your maintenance calories and determine when you will reach your goal (to within a few weeks)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ is a great tool for logging calories. It has most bought foods in the database and you can store meals and add them with a couple of clicks. Takes me less than 5 minutes to daily log.

Weighing, you should weigh your food to begin with at least (I weigh some, and estimate others, but if I stop losing I find that tightening up on weighing will see it resume, as I usually am over by 200 cals a day or something)

Here is a TDEE (maintenance) calculator spreadsheet https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8EbfzFB0mBrMGJ6V2N5QWNfeTg/view

And an excel one I haven't tried which supposedly pulls from my fitnesspal https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5l76wXGIhgXUFU2a045VmlUcEU/view

*Good Alternate Method*

Would be to designate a meal schedule for the week, log the calories in those meals, then just repeat. I haven't tried this, but no reason why it wouldn't work.

*Other Methods*

There are less involved methods of course, you can just do things like cut out soda, or switch around meals for lower calorie versions, or do intermittent fasting (skipping meals, and or eating within timeframes). Personally I tend to intermittent fast and count calories (to make some low calorie days). Going low carb works usually just by creating a deficit, though there might be some extra benefit for ladies with PCOS (due to insulin resistance).

Whatever method lets you cut calories with the least discomfort is probably the one you should use (as you will stick to it longer).

*Exercise*

I personally do no exercise when losing weight. The reasons for this are:

1. I find it spikes my hunger far more than the calories it burns, making it more challenging
2. I despise exercise
3. I can't accurately measure calories burned, and I do like things to be precise

It is always worth incorporating weight training, if you want to, to help preserve muscle mass, but I personally find it makes my weight not go down as easily (presumably due to muscle gain and water retention). I like to see the scale moving down and I find that personally, muscle memory means I can regain muscle quite rapidly later and mentally I do better seeing consistent loss. You probably should do resistance training though  (I have a neck injury which prevents it anyway).

If you want to incorporate cardio, then go for it. My only cautions here are that you should be careful you don't overeat as a result of hunger induced by exercise, and that you actually enjoy doing it. If you hate exercise, and build your weight loss plan around it, then, you gonna fail.

I might get some hate for this, but exercise isn't necessary, it can make you lose weight quicker, and for some (who enjoy it) it can be great, but it really isn't necessary _at all_. I guess like everything there will be variation and some people will do better with lots of exercise and some with minimal.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Also Reserved


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

*Start date:*
01/01/2017

*Weight:*
206lbs

*Target Weight:*
180lbs

*Method:*
Calorie counting, 500-750 cal deficit per day

*Exercise:*
None atm


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

That's amazing that you've already lost almost 150 pounds!! Way to go. I need to lose 60-70 pounds. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. I used to be even bigger, and i lost 50 pounds, and then I had a gall bladder attack which I learned came come from too rapid weight loss. Well, I had to have surgery, and it caused me to give up on my goals and I gained 20 of those pounds back. The gall bladder is gone now, but I'm still leery of trying to lose too fast.

I lost by counting calories too, and taking supplement from my doc. I ate 1000 calories a day, and I measured and weighed everything. I won't go so low on the calories next time.

Good luck! You're doing so great!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@littleghost thanks . Yeh, its probably taken me 3 years or so, maybe longer because there were lots of times I lost 25, then gained them back (usually over the winter when my mood got bad).

Oh yeh I remember gallbladder issues can occur with rapid weight loss. How quickly did you lose it?

Don't worry about the 20lbs gain. This happens. I think a good way to look at it (even if you aren't able to start losing again immediately) is just to try to minimise any gain. This is actually just as good as losing weight (because it is weight you won't have to lose in the future ).

Re weight loss speed, this is my last year:










A little over 1lb per week. Still huge amounts of weight came off even with this amount. And a deficit of 500 calories per day, just through diet (in my case, eating 2000 instead of 2500) isn't that difficult at all.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@splendidbob that is awesome man. I lost 40 pounds at the beginning of last year and I've gained a lot of it back. My new years resolution is to make a lifestyle change lol. I know I can lose the weight....I lost 40 pounds in about four months last year. I hit the gym every day and I ate right. So I know I can do it, I just need to stick to it this year. I have no excuses. I have a really nice gym in my apartment complex that's open 24/7. No excuses anymore lol.

Congratulations on all the weight loss man that is amazing.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@splendidbob - good luck mate, I will miss those love handles though.

Try going without food for 12/13hrs - say 8PM to 8 or 9AM and do some exercise just before brekky.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@AllTheSame thanks man. Yeh, you can def do it again. You should join me here in posting your weekly weight change, give you a bit of further motivation to do it 

I am going to look like a right idiot having made this thread if I fail and gain weight now :lol.

@SFC01 haha. Yeh, you always seemed to enjoy the love handles

I do intermittent fasting actually sometimes. Because I run my calories on a weekly / monthly average I sometimes throw in a super low calorie day if I am behind. Though it seems to work better if you do it beforehand, than when trying to catch up. I did a sub 1000 cal day yesterday to kick off the year .


----------



## fishaholic (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on the weight loss! I know how tough it is, especially how hard it is to keep going over that length of time. I've always battled my weight, and right now need to lose about 50 lbs. Currently, I have a lot going on in my life, and I'm not sure I'm up to battling the weight, too. I wish you the best.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats on the weight loss so far and good luck with your future goals. Sounds like you know what you need to do. Nothing left except to do it.

I dropped quite a bit last year. Been consistently working out for over five years, but became kind of a permabulker for a couple years. I was 237lbs at 5'10" in January 2016 and dropped as low as 191lbs in September 2016. I'm intentionally back around 205lbs at the moment and will remain at this weight awhile.

I used myfitnesspal to track everything, too. Weights four days a week and cardio the other three. Carb cycling diet, which was higher carbs and calories on weight training days and lower carbs and calories on non weight training days. It worked really well. I'm still using the same approach to diet, except I'm eating at maintenance at the moment. Been slacking on cardio pretty hard lately and need to get back at it soon though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'd like to lose 5-10 lbs (it'd probably be good to replace some of that weight w/ muscle). i'll give myself 1 year to do it.....seems like a reasonable enough goal.

i think i weigh somewhere between 110-115 now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

*Start date:*
01/03/2017

*Age:*
42

*Weight:*
225 lbs

*Height:*
5'9

*Target Weight:*
160 lbs

*Method:*
Vegan diet and calorie counting.

*Exercise:*
Jogging on treadmill, at least half an hour a day.

I put on five pounds this week, by eating dairy products.. a real pita, next week we should have a treadmill and I plan on using it often. I'm going to try to keep to 1600 calories a day. My diet currently is vegetarian and has been for the past year, but I allow sweets, I plan on cutting those out, as well as going back to being a vegan.



This picture was taken about an hour ago at the grocery store, at the end of the year I hope to have another to upload with me at my target weight.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

zonebox said:


> I put on five pounds this week, by eating dairy products.. a real pita, next week we should have a treadmill and I plan on using it often. I'm going to try to keep to 1600 calories a day. My diet currently is vegetarian and has been for the past year, but I allow sweets, I plan on cutting those out, as well as going back to being a vegan.


my current diet is vegetarian, too, but i want to maybe work towards eliminating dairy and/or eggs. or maybe just eating that stuff/products w/ that stuff in it occasionally.

cool about the treadmill.....i'd like to get one, too, lol.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Good luck you all. I made a graph when I lost weight too and it was interesting, I wish I still had it but that computer died epically.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@JH1983 thanks, yeh, pretty much a matter of execution.

Cycling calories and carbs is interesting. I have been lifting again (as far as I am able) over the past month (I have a neck injury that has prevented me for the last couple of years) and god damn, lifting makes me ravenous 

Out of interest, how long would you usually bulk for? Just until you get sick of the fat?
@fishaholic ty, if you feel like joining in tho please do, the more the merrier 
@tea111red seem like a goal you can definitely acheive (esp if you are fairly weight stable atm). You can probably accomplish that with just a very minor diet adjustment (dropping soda / milk / something small you regularly have in you diet)
@zonebox yeh I gained 8lbs over christmas, and 4lbs in one day  - it was mostly water weight though I think as 5 of those have come off after a couple of low calorie days (a lot of yours probably is too).

Welcome on board 

My goal is a sub 2000 calorie average for the week (my maintenance is somewhere between 2400 and 2600 atm). I don't do much exercise personally as it tends to make me super hungry.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @JH1983 thanks, yeh, pretty much a matter of execution.
> 
> Cycling calories and carbs is interesting. I have been lifting again (as far as I am able) over the past month (I have a neck injury that has prevented me for the last couple of years) and god damn, lifting makes me ravenous
> 
> Out of interest, how long would you usually bulk for? Just until you get sick of the fat?


Yeah, carb cycling is my go to method now for gaining weight with minimal fat, losing weight with minimal muscle loss or just body recomp. You just figure out your maintenance calories (or your deficit or surplus, whatever you're going for) on a weekly scale and adjust your lifting days a little higher and cardio/off days a little lower. I keep protein the same and go higher on carbs and lower fat on the lifting days and and on off/cardio days lower carbs and higher fat. It really works great and like you said you're more hungry on training days. Definitely worth a try.

I pretty well bulked for a little over two years last time. From 160lbs to 237lbs. Won't ever do it like that again, lol. I was just chasing bigger numbers on my big three lifts. I spent almost all of last year slowly cutting weight while maintaining strength and muscle. Now that I've gotten fairly lean, strong and have some decent size on me I'll just slowly gain weight, lose weight or maintain weight while trying to gain strength and not do anything drastic like that again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

tea111red said:


> my current diet is vegetarian, too, but i want to maybe work towards eliminating dairy and/or eggs. or maybe just eating that stuff/products w/ that stuff in it occasionally.
> 
> cool about the treadmill.....i'd like to get one, too, lol.


We just ordered one on Amazon, that has pretty good reviews.

Weslo Cadence R 5.2 Treadmill

It should be here by the 11th, I plan to beat the heck out of this thing.. I wanna lose some weight, it has been 15 years since I was below 200 lbs.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

zonebox said:


> We just ordered one on Amazon, that has pretty good reviews.
> 
> Weslo Cadence R 5.2 Treadmill
> 
> It should be here by the 11th, I plan to beat the heck out of this thing.. I wanna lose some weight, it has been 15 years since I was below 200 lbs.


the price is not bad (i'm making a mental note...lol).....hope you like it and it's durable.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

that's an incredible accomplishment @splendidbob.
I have this crazy high metabolism so I don't have weight issues but I often wonder how someone who gets to a point similar to where you were--how they can possibly garner the persistence, patience and toughness to make it back to a healthy weight. It's amazing to me. So nice job, dude!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, my first week update:

Starting weight:
206.6

Calories:
898, 2279, 2621, 2234, 4056, 1371, 1671

Week 1 Average Calories: 2153.7

Nasty binge day mid week, but low cal first day saved it.

*January 01-07*

Start: 206.6 End: 202.8 Average: 203.9

Loss 3.8lbs

Nice chunk of weight off this week, probably my usual 1lbs of fat at those calories and a bunch of water weight. Next week will be less.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nicely done splendidbob, I've been waiting on my treadmill to arrive, UPS and Amazon flubbed up the shipping, and sent it to another state.. so my weight is still the same range as it has been for the past couple of months.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Nicely done splendidbob, I've been waiting on my treadmill to arrive, UPS and Amazon flubbed up the shipping, and sent it to another state.. so my weight is still the same range as it has been for the past couple of months.


ty

Mainly due to a bit of low mood stuff in my case (haven't felt too hungry) but will take what I will get .

Hopefully your treadmill arrives soon.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, my second week update:

Calories:
3089, 1834, 1267, 967, 2385, 1933, 2053

Week 2 Average Calories: 1932

Lowest average calories since I started recording

*January 08-15*

Start: 202.8 End: 199.8 Average: 200.6

Loss 3lbs

Low calories this week driven by very low mood on a few days where I didn't feel like eating. Still, will take what I can get I suppose. If I manage to not binge next week (I might) I would expect a very slight drop, half a lb or so.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi @splendidbob 
Do you have any side-effects from the large weight loss such as baggy skin?

I started to try and lose some weight before Christmas and I'm down about 8lbs in the month I have been trying.

I'm mainly just eating more fruit and vegetables, less processed sugar and keeping an eye on my portion size. I also use myfitnesspal to plan meals and calorie count.

Over the last few years my metabolism has slowed down. I used to be able to eat 3300 calories a day and maintain my weight but now it is closer to 2700.

Anyway you are making great progress, well done.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@UKguy yeh, I have some loose skin on my belly, it isn't too bad though considering how long I was over 300lbs. It isn't something that bothers me too much tbh atm.

Oh, my blood pressure is a little on the low side too I think, it was never high, but dropped as I lost weight. I haven't taken it for a while though so maybe this has resolved itself.

Good job with your own weight loss


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

At some point, if I am feeling brave I might even post pics showing the loose skin etc. I planned to show some before and afters, but was going to wear suspiciously high underpants, but I might end up revealing it as an (anxiety) exposure thing.

Yeh I did say underpants. :door


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You used to be 350lbs? Impressive weight loss.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@nubly thanks.

Yeh  Maybe a bit over actually (when one gets that heavy scale avoidance is definitely a thing). Hopefully I can keep it off


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations! That is so amazing and inspiring. I am going to try my best to lose weight this year. I used to be super thin but gained a lot of weight while taking antithyroid medication. I am in remission, so I no longer have to be on the medication. I've tried to lose weight before but found it difficult. I'm going to give it 100% this time. I've tried to eat clean before, I ate a lot of sweet potatoes to fill me up but I still ended up feeling very hungry. I just wanted to stuff my face with cheese and bagel. Did you ever feel hungry, what helped you?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey, you broke the 200lb barrier! I am eagerly awaiting that period dude, it has been so long! I can not congratulate you enough here, I know it is a big deal and I feel really happy for you. I'll get there soon myself, and I know I'm gonna be doing a happy dance, and be glowing for days after. You are doing awesome!

I can not say it enough, you must be feeling really good right now, and you should be!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

age:32

Current weight: 359 Ibs

Goal Weight: 260Ibs within one year of 80 percent nutrition and 20 percent exercise, I have fluctuated in weight throughout many years from 150Ibs to over 400Ibs,,,I go from one extreme to another...my diet consists of two herbalife shakes during the day and five to six small meals in total a day.

Exercise includes cardiovascular like walking on treadmill for one hour at least three times a week...

Here is a pic :
Jan 2017:


August 2016 at 389Ibs:



Goal weight: around 260 or less in the 200s.:


this pic is from 2007 weighed around 200Ibs


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Congratulations! That is so amazing and inspiring. I am going to try my best to lose weight this year. I used to be super thin but gained a lot of weight while taking antithyroid medication. I am in remission, so I no longer have to be on the medication. I've tried to lose weight before but found it difficult. I'm going to give it 100% this time. I've tried to eat clean before, I ate a lot of sweet potatoes to fill me up but I still ended up feeling very hungry. I just wanted to stuff my face with cheese and bagel. Did you ever feel hungry, what helped you?


Thank you 

Thyroid is tricky, so is your thyroid functioning properly now?

I don't personally eat that clean, though I tend to avoid too much junk food because it makes me want to binge.

Re hunger, yeh, at the rate I diet at there is fairly mild hunger, but it isn't so much it can't be tolerated. My deficit isn't so big though (500 cals per day ish).

I find re hunger my body tends to adjust to a lower level within a few weeks so long as it isn't too extreme a deficit, it is just getting few the first few weeks that is the trickiest part.



zonebox said:


> Hey, you broke the 200lb barrier! I am eagerly awaiting that period dude, it has been so long! I can not congratulate you enough here, I know it is a big deal and I feel really happy for you. I'll get there soon myself, and I know I'm gonna be doing a happy dance, and be glowing for days after. You are doing awesome!
> 
> I can not say it enough, you must be feeling really good right now, and you should be!


Thanks mate, I actually just nipped under before Christmas and then went over again, but it is always nice to get back under and I am back at lowest weight again now 



CopadoMexicano said:


> age:32
> 
> Current weight: 359 Ibs
> 
> ...


Welcome on board


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

In the words of T.T.: _"Go for it!"_, _"Keep going!"_, _"You can do this!"_

There are many diets out there, and I think what works best depends on the individual, but I wanted to share what has worked really well for me.

Key for me was that it shouldn't be a 'hard' diet that felt like work or required a lot of attention. The more mentally hard a diet is, the easier it is to slip up, I think, and it becomes hard to keep going for long.
So a few simple things that help:

* 1) Drink plenty of water*
Helps you feel more full so you eat less during the day.

* 2) Be mindful of what you eat, especially at dinner*
Try to get a basic idea of how much energy you should aim for for breakfast, lunch and dinner and try to stay within those limits - only 1 serving at dinner.
Snack on vegetables; cucumber, lettuce, peas, tomatoes, etc:
- A whole, big cucumber is like 90g, which is about 10 kcal.
- A really big serving of peas is maybe 100g, which is about 60 kcal.

* 3) Basic exercise is better than no exercise*
I really don't like going to the gym, but there are simple exercises you can do at home, and walking/bicycling instead of driving is a relatively easy way of getting a bit extra exercise.

* 4) Try to know your own limits and weaknesses*
Figure out what you're comfortable with and how to avoid tempting yourself.
I managed to find a diet I could keep doing pretty effortlessly, and when I started losing a lot of weight, it was a huge motivator to keep going and try more things.
And I learnt that it's easier for me to stop myself from buying the 'wrong' things than it is to stop myself from eating them if I have them around the house.

Using that, I managed to cut my daily intake to ~1100 kcal while eating food I liked and without feeling hungry. It might not exactly have been healthy, but it was quite effective for weight loss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I find losing weight very difficult just to even lose three pounds in a week is challenging when I want to lose like five to six pounds in a week. I generally was eating too much to begin with as I started the Herbalife Nutrition eating plan but im doing a little better now as the weight is starting to come off its just when youre in a depressed mood its hard to eat healthy sometimes. so I allow myself one cheat meal a week whatever I want to eat for one meal and get my weight checked once a week at a nutrition club locally. Herbalife is a very supportive and welcoming environment but its expensive as hell so I sometimes go without eating any of their products for months even if it works..


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Losing for me is technically easy i guess, but like with SA or with everything in life, it's the consistency. Sometimes I swear i completely forget I'm trying and slip right back into my old habits. I really need like a system to make sure everyday it's the first thing on my mind along with some other things. I think I'll make an alarm that goes off every few hours reminding me "the only way to fail is to quit" and the list of things I should be focused on (usually weight, SA/slow talk, walking 20 minutes a day.) If i'm not focused directly on weight it's like i just slip right back into my old habits. It is getting better though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Milco totally agree with making the diet as easy as possible. For me it kinda sucks that I have to log everything (as this makes it more annoying) but its an essential element for me unfortunately. Making things doable long term though is partly why I don't personally place too much emphasis on exercise to make up the deficit (because sweating your arse off in a gym isn't sustainable for me long term, cos I hate it ).

Thanks for the other tips too, good stuff  (and congrats on your own weight loss).
@CopadoMexicano I guess here I would say something about expectations, and the importance of getting those reasonable from the beginning. When we set unrealistic expectations in dieting, and are unable to make them, it kinda induces a feeling of failure and makes it easier to fall off the diet and give up. So re realistic expectations and weight loss:

A lb of fat = 3500 calories more or less.

To lose 1lb in a week you need to therefore make a deficit of 500 calories per day (500*7).
To lose 2lb in a week you need to make a deficit of 1000 calories per day
To lose 3lb in a week you need to make a deficit of 1500 per day
To lose 5lb in a week you need to make a deficit of 2500 per day

Assuming maintenance of 3000 (which mine was at around your weight), and no exercise, practically speaking only 2lbs per week is going to be doable comfortably long term. Of course exercise can enable you to get to higher amounts of loss, and harsher dieting, but there is a clear limit to what is achievable.

My advice, for what it is worth, aim for 2lbs per week max. It will take time, but you can have maintenance breaks and so forth to make it easier. It's a long game . A year at 1.5lbs per week is 78lbs, which isn't an amount to be scoffed at, and its much easier to keep to this kind of diet longer term. I have in fact pretty much dieted all the way at around 2100 _average_ (averaging your calories is interesting in itself, because its always higher than you would guess ), my weight loss has slowed down from the start (its probably less than 1lb per week now), but it has been relatively painless to keep up in the long run.

The reason why sometimes you lose greater than 3lbs is that water weight comes off too, which can be a significant amount.
@realisticandhopeful I think this is what logging my calories does for me. It keeps the goal in mind every day. Also I am hoping that having to report my weight changes and calories in this thread should help to keep me focused on the task .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you have any hair loss while losing this much weight?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Little update mid week for me. Average of 2260 so far for me, a little on the high side. Had a 3000 cal day the other day which is proving tricky to undo. Am going to try to sneak in a fairly low calorie day at some point to push the average back down. Unfortunately today in Tesco there were some reduced hot and spicy sausages which I accidentally ate . 

I might be able to manage 1400 today though if I am very strong willed.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Did you have any hair loss while losing this much weight?


I think I have gained hair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> @CopadoMexicano I guess here I would say something about expectations, and the importance of getting those reasonable from the beginning. When we set unrealistic expectations in dieting, and are unable to make them, it kinda induces a feeling of failure and makes it easier to fall off the diet and give up. So re realistic expectations and weight loss:
> 
> A lb of fat = 3500 calories more or less.
> 
> ...


 @splendidbob
great post mate. I agree that aiming too high can set up one for failure when dieting or nutrition/eating healthy my health and wellness coach wants me to lose 2Ibs a week in fact. I personally want to lose more but ill be ok with 2 or 3 Ibs a week, thanks for all the info even though you didnt need to do that


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@CopadoMexicano yeh, I always wanted to lose more than that too, and sometimes you have those weeks where weight just drops off and its easy to get frustrated when it doesn't continue.

But if I have learned one thing from logging calories for so long, if you make the target, it comes off in the end. It comes off weirdly, some weeks nothing and some weeks a lot, but it always comes off as expected in the long run


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @realisticandhopeful I think this is what logging my calories does for me. It keeps the goal in mind every day. Also I am hoping that having to report my weight changes and calories in this thread should help to keep me focused on the task .


Thanks, I used to use that. You're so right, I'll get back on it!

btw how do you mention people without quoting?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful just type the @ before their name


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> @CopadoMexicano yeh, I always wanted to lose more than that too, and sometimes you have those weeks where weight just drops off and its easy to get frustrated when it doesn't continue.
> 
> But if I have learned one thing from logging calories for so long, if you make the target, it comes off in the end. It comes off weirdly, some weeks nothing and some weeks a lot, but it always comes off as expected in the long run


True. Ive noticed the same thing though because I would eat less frequent meals throughout the day than others due to anxiety..so i had to force myself to eat something to avoid starvation..


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @realisticandhopeful just type the @ before their name


lol thanks


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I wish I could do this. I'm 155lbs (5'7") and want to get back down to 130, which was a good weight for me.

I'll start out with a good attempt, but my binge eating will commence once my overall hopelessness settles back in.

what can one do with those emotions besides eating? tips would be welcome. i joined an online support community months back but the forum was all but dead.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@The Library of Emma well firstly, I think 155 is a perfectly good weight for your height . It is _very_ marginally over the healthy weight range re BMI (actually is about the same BMI as me atm). But there are no health implications at that weight, and I am sure you look great too.

If you do decide to lose some though:

I also am a binger, which makes it more of a challenge, but I guess a few things have helped me.

Watching out for certain flaws in thinking, that we tend to do when dieting. Things like "I have binged now, its all over, might as well give up", when actually, this isn't the case at all. What matters long term, is how many calories you eat _overall_. This dictates the weight you are, so even if you binge and eat a couple of thousand calories in one night, that actually only represents half a pound of fat or less _total_. (It will affect the scales more, because it makes you gain water, but its half a lb or less of fat).

So what is the best response to a binge, is it:

a) Try to forget it, and just continue as planned the next day?
b) Figure it is all over now, and the diet has failed, and you might as well binge again the next day?

a) results in half a pound more at the end of the diet, so it just takes an extra 3 days of dieting. b) often results in a failed diet entirely, and possibly 20 lbs that could have been lost (had path a) been taken) not being lost. The two outcomes are massively different, but our flawed thinking tends to lead us down path b) (really, been here so many times ).

I also find that logging helps me in this regard, though its possible to become too obsessed, but it made me understand this kind of idea, and it just takes all of the silly mind games I tend to do out of the equation. I know 100%, without a shadow of a doubt, if I eat 2100 calories average or less, I will lose 1lb ish in weight per week. If I fail to hit that average, but still stay under 2500, my weight will still go down. So even if I binge, not only can I try to make that up later, but it is also kept in perspective what that binge really means w.r.t. my weight, and I don't drop the diet and make things worse in the long run. It also gives me an incentive to limit binges a bit. But I typically will still do _something_ of a binge every few weeks, and it doesn't make too much difference to the end result.

As well I find that certain behaviours lead me more prone to binging. Watching TV late night is a massive trigger for me, and I find if I can avoid doing this, I avoid binging, maybe there are similar things you find yourself doing when you binge?.

Regarding emotions though, that's trickier stuff, and not sure if I can offer anything too useful there (other than things like distraction and maybe doing other fun things you enjoy instead of eating).

Really though, for binging, the best advice I can give is if you do binge, try to put as much time in between that without binging again as you can. Doesn't matter what you have to do (I lock up food etc :lol), the more often you binge eat the harder it is to break the cycle, and the more days you don't binge, the easier it is to control.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Its so hard to think rationally about food for me. It's just so emotionally linked it's frustrating. Bored sad lonely I reach for food and binge. Yesterday I counted calories and without even trying I ate at a big deficit. Easy peasy but yesterday I felt pretty good. 

Today I was feeling down bam! where did the snack cakes go lol. Ugh I'm gonna get the hang of it. Any tips? I think I'm gonna have to do the everytime you reach for food drink water or chew gum trick just to break that initial reach for food.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful well, personally speaking I can't have any of that kind of thing even in the house, or it gets eaten, all of it, immediately .

Although I only struggle with binge eating at night (oddly enough). During the day I can eat nothing (in fact, I usually do) without any problem, then when night time comes I become a relentless all consuming maw


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Bit of a fail last night. Accidentally inhaled 3300 calories (second day this week over 3k). 2407 weekly average so far and I don't think I will make the target now. Gonna try to keep it as low as poss. My monthly average is still pretty decent.


No worries Bobbert, you managed to finish the week well. Good recovery you hairy old git. Try not to do two pointless high calorie days next week though please, it stings putting in back to back low cal ones to catch up.

Switching over to average weekly calories and loss now.

Loss (avg): 0.8lbs

Calories:
1696, 3917, 1889, 1972, 3283, 1087, 1214

Calories (avg): 2048

Weight (avg): 199.8

I sense a slowdown is imminent. Could be that a further avg calorie drop is going to be needed to keep things moving. Will see though.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

zonebox said:


> *Start date:*
> 01/03/2017
> 
> *Age:*
> ...


O wow, you look very attractive for 42.... :love2


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm also doing regular 30 minute or more fast walking on the treadmill (blast some awesome music in your ear and you can start moving without any effort) every other day and I also added some sporadic night neighborhood stroll when I feel like it although since I lost my favorite cat, it's very easy for me to do it. If he never got lost, I would have never had this urge to start walking around, do you know how good it feels to be able to walk around? I love to walk, and to be able to walk with a reason to find my cat, do you know I good I feel. OMFG. I also recently added lifting 5 lbs and pulling myself on my tree in front of my house - that helps me get some abs for sure. I feel stronger every time I pull myself up, I am like wow omg I am getting some sexy muscles and I am so strong. You know you start to feel so ****ing good about how strong you are, especially when you have to be a freak in bed. I also enjoy hiking, would like to do that with my dad instead of tennis. I heard you should walk 10,000 steps a day, is that it? I feel very good when I keep exercising, I have been doing it for more than 6 months and has become a habit now thank you very much. As long as you get to the point where you feel a happy urge to exercise with a sexy image of your transformed sexy self in a future not far away - you'll be more inclined to keep at it. Exercise I found out is like any other thing in life, you have to keep doing it, see it as eating, if you desire to eat you should also desire to work out. 

No matter how much I try to lose weight, my damn belly fat due to probable hormones and genetics is still there. I also feel like it's getting bigger the harder I try to lose weight. And I heard that if you starve yourself your body will go into survival mode and that will make you gain weight. Damn strange though, seems like you have to be a damn chemist and know every thing to do or not to do just right in order to lose weight. You have to eat to lose weight, wow imagine that!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

No way, there is definitely improvement that I am seeing when I take my clothes off for a shower. ****. And after each workout your mind is so clean and you feel ****ing amazing, there's no reason not to work out if you can.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've changed the way I've thought about weight loss the last 2 days and im a little excited how easy it's been to eat less. I'm scared it won't last but also, like everything, it's practice thinking in a new way. I'm more in control than I realize.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

start date 1/25/17

current weight- 303 lbs

1st goal weight- 275 lbs


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you cook a lot? I seem to lose weight when I cook more and I'm not even cooking low calorie stuff. I cook all the heavy stuff that I'm fond of. My repertoire is very small though since I never learned how to cook growing up. 

Not that I was going out to restaurants much at all before. I'm too stingy to eat out more than 2-3 times a week. I was just eating food that you don't need to do anything more than microwave it or pour boiling water on it. Not that much junk food really. Lots of sandwiches, rice, tofu, frozen veggie patties, cheese, crackers, peanut butter, canned beans, hummus, frozen veggie lasagna, oatmeal, Chobani Flip yogurt.


----------



## SoTired93 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey everyone! I've just recently started working on losing weight again and I found this thread. 

I started working to lose weight right after I graduated college. I didn't realize how out of control I was during that last year. I think it was the overall stress of classes and being dumped into a world that I wasn't ready for. Food was basically what I turned to. I'm an emotional eater - big time; add that to the fact that I also eat when I'm bored, and I was the biggest I ever was: 210 lbs. 

When I moved back home after graduation I felt so lost that I focused on losing weight to stave off the fact I was directionless. I started using the app Lose It! to track my food and it has been amazing. If memory serves me, this was in October 2016. It helped to give me a sense of control. I was looking up what my body weight should be for my height and they said around 133 lbs (which I still feel like it's impossible to reach).

I managed to get all the way down to about 150 lbs after a year, and then I hit a plateau. I just couldn't seem to get past this point no matter what I did.

Then the dreaded holidays came and I managed to gain 20 lbs back, which sucks. Around this time I also lost my job which I think fueled things. So I've been off the wagon for about two months now, and the reason that I've started up again is because I just took a trip to Florida and when trying on clothes to see what I wanted to bring, some clothes that I purchased when I lost the weight were tighter than I remembered, and I decided to put my foot down instead of thinking it was a lost cause. I'd rather lose the twenty over than re-lose the fifty.

I've already lost four pounds and I think I've only been logging for three days now. I know that at the start the weight comes off. I'm fully anticipating hitting a plateau soon. 

Anyway, losing weight gave me a boost in confidence that I have never had in my life, and I want that back, especially now that I'm unemployed and don't seem to have any prospects on sight. Job-hunting on it's own is detrimental to my confidence, but I'm hoping weight loss will give me the motivation to keep pushing on.

Right now I've set small goals for myself instead of looking at the big picture. Right now, my goal is to get back to 150 lbs. From there I'll focus on the next 15 or so pounds.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SoTired93 said:


> ..


How tall are you?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I've changed the way I've thought about weight loss the last 2 days and im a little excited how easy it's been to eat less. I'm scared it won't last but also, like everything, it's practice thinking in a new way. I'm more in control then I realize.


Good stuff 

I find that after a period at lower calories my hunger adjusts downwards and it becomes easier. Still, I get the urge to binge a lot which has to be dealt with, but yeh, in my own experience anyway I definitely adjust to lower food after a while.



8888 said:


> start date 1/25/17
> 
> current weight- 303 lbs
> 
> 1st goal weight- 275 lbs


Welcome on board, and good to see you have set an achievable first goal weight.



komorikun said:


> Do you cook a lot? I seem to lose weight when I cook more and I'm not even cooking low calorie stuff. I cook all the heavy stuff that I like. My repertoire is very small though since I never learned how to cook growing up.
> 
> Not that I was going out to restaurants much at all before. I'm too stingy to eat out more than 2-3 times a week. I was just eating food that you don't need to do anything more than microwave it or pour boiling water on it.


A bit  - I tend to cook one main meal then a few other bits and bobs (usually a fruit based thing with berries and cream, so its nice and tasty). It probably helps hunger to make sure you get all the macros in which sometimes doesn't happen with ready made stuff.
@SoTired93 Again, sounds like a reasonable goal and don't worry too much about the gain, it happens  - it sounds like you have nipped it in the bud, which is the important thing (stopping more lbs gained is the equivalent of, and much easier than losing them again later ).


----------



## SoTired93 (Dec 22, 2016)

komorikun said:


> How tall are you?


I'm about 5'4''


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, so posted some of these in another thread, so might as well here, and a body shot to show weight loss.

This one probably shows weight best, I might have been 300ishlbs here. There is a >300 lbs underwear one, but not quite ready to post that **** on the internet yet lol.










Old head (and my two superb nephews Archie and Charlie)










Just now 197.4lbs. Allan the pig in the background. Clothes too loose, but as I only have 17 or so more lbs to lose, gonna try to hold off until then.










Lost most of the weight, now just need to gain sanity


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

I went from being skinny all my life to suddenly rapidly gaining weight to the point I was quite fat. I decided to go for a long run every night, even though it hurt my feets and knees and lost 60 lbhs in a matter of a few months.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Start date:
01/25/2017

Height:
5'11"

Weight:
290 lbs (131.5 Kilos)

First Goal (Hopefully within 6-8 months):
240 lbs (108.9 Kilos)

Target Weight:
180 lbs (81.6 Kilos)

Method:
Calorie counting. Has always worked when I tried in the past, was just too idiotic to stick with it.

Exercise:
4 - 5 Days a week (3-2 rest days)
Running 40 Minutes every other day. Burpees, Sit-Ups, Push Ups, Etc on these days (Increase as necessary)

Various weight-lifting exercises on non-cardio days.


I've avoided any form of help for so long. Maybe posting here will bring about change I need. I've noticed not only physical limitations starting due to my weight but mental issues are worsening. Perhaps posting here with other folks looking to get themselves healthy, is just what I need and can help keep me on track.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@AutisticScreetching good stuff. Did your knees get better with the weight loss?
@Tymes Rhymes welcome on board . You have lost before so you can do it again. Do you know what events / situations made you stop losing before? Perhaps you can prevent that this time?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> @Tymes Rhymes welcome on board . You have lost before so you can do it again. Do you know what events / situations made you stop losing before? Perhaps you can prevent that this time?


Oh Yeah. Inconsistent work schedule it changes every week, self-doubt, wanting to "treat" myself, being lazy at certain points, depression.

It isn't a matter of being petulant anymore though. I have to make this change now.

I'm bookmarking this thread. Best of wishes to everyone looking to make a change.


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks man, nah not really. I don't have as much pain but that's because I don't run anymore. Once I reached a acceptable weight range I decided to focus on lifting and building muscle instead.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not just the tremendous change I can see on my body, but also on my face! I always wanted to look more womanly, it might be because of the exercise or it might be that I am finally getting older. O M G, I really want to get older. I hate having a damn baby face, I mean I am almost 27 and just now it is starting to go away...? What the heck!!! I have seen so many other girls my age with seemingly otherworldly womanly faces! Thank god my turn has finally come, I look at my face in the mirror and I can finally be shocked that it is finally happening! Oh, I can't wait, I'm going to be so delicious. =)


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've also noticed something else, it's like I can't go more than 2 or 3 days without working out or else I become really really negative, angry, and my mind is just filled with such hatred and negative poisoning thoughts, oh my goodness. So now it feels like I have to depend on sticking with my working out routine because I sure hate being that way. In a way you can see this as a really great advantage as you're a lot more easily motivated to exercise than you ever were. Now it feels like working out is the only high I have, and I keep at it, I keep it up and it really has gotten to the point where I am just automatically able to just get myself to do it! I don't have to like force myself anymore, and that feeling is just like wow, I wish I was able to feel like this with more stuff in my life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to the gym yesterday after a long period of inactivity. Once tried to workout at home, but it's not really the appropriate environment to do so. Need a place to workout and relax..but not relax TOO much, and less distractions..ya know. I've been overweight ever since I was younger, and of course have been wanting to lose weight since then. As the years went by..kept getting heavier and continued on eating garbage until I had enough. Before yesterday, I wasn't doing anything at all..I'd stay home, and overeat. Now that I have access to a gym, hopefully I can keep myself motivated and go there often. Now eating healthy is a bit difficult since I've been a picky eater all my life. Just eating veggies by itself won't do for me..but I thought about mixing some of the foods I like, with other healthier foods.So for lunch I had 6 nuggets with a side of mostly steamed broccoli,carrots and cauliflower. It seems like a typical lunch one would have in elementary school but it's a start I guess..

I don't count calories or anything like that..but I keep track of what and how much I eat..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im a stress eater but ive been doing better to combat feelings of stress and food to cope with daily life struggles. Im also using naltrexone or aka Revia for binge eating a fairly ok med but its primary use is for binge drinking or rather for alcoholics which Im not. my psych nurse decided to prescribe it to me because it has some properties in helping with binge eating. Ive struggled with binge eating since 2005 and never been happy with my weight, self image, or my company. So no matter what I look like i still struggle with binge eating and stress eating. I just dont like myself for biochemical reasons and psychological reasons which im kind of working on but I really need to get down in weight. Still sitting at 360 Ibs since 2011 going on the rollercoaster has to be really stressful on the body but sometimes I wonder how can people be eating all the freaking time. ugh


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SwtSurrender sounds like you have a great reason to keep exercising there .
@Amon keeping track of what you eat should work, so long as you are able to cut down quantities reliably. Re healthy eating (which isn't necessary for weight loss but is for health), I hate vegetables too. Every day I defrost a bunch of frozen berries (raspberry, blueberry, cherry, blackberry etc) with some cut up melon, add in 50ml of single cream and some fake sugar. Tastes delicious, is only about 250 calories, and gets me a bunch of antioxidants and good stuff 
@CopadoMexicano naltrexone is interesting for binge eating. Do you find it helps?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

@splendidbob the Naltrexone (Revia) works fair for me all I can say is that it takes quite some time for it to kick in and start noticing some behavioral changes in eating like binge eating. I wish I could get another med like vyvanse instead but my psych nurse doesnt have the authority to prescribe those type of meds I would need a psychiatrist. The thing is i receive psyco social services with a caseworker and a nurse practioner as one package for treatment. At a baseline I would binge eat at least twice a month or twice every two weeks but while medicated its greatly reduced the binge eating just not stopped it completely like I wish It would


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@CopadoMexicano sounds like it is pretty useful then. Stimulants work great for weight loss (and probably binge eating) while you are on them, I guess the problem there though is what happens when you come off, and what risks there are from taking them long term, so maybe the naltrexone is a decent enough solution for now.

I binge as well, and tbh its a constant battle. I am on the winning side atm, but yeh, its going to be a lifelong thing unfortunately.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

for now im just gonna make one small change at a time, starting with only drinking water. been doing it for a week or so. if i try to do everything at once im more likely to give up. right now i weigh 220, hope to get down to 180 or so at some point, with a long term goal of gettin RIPPED and/or JACKED. gonna check the scale in another week to see if that's made any difference. then i might incorporate other things, like eating cleaner/less, and exercising (outside of work - i'm on my feet 10 hours a day which has helped me lose 10 lbs since i started). one thing at a time though, i want this to be a sustainable thing that doesn't make me want to kill myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

@splendidbob Sorry to hear about it being a constant battle I know that too well and the depression that comes with it. its a horrible cycle. Hopefully you don't have to deal with binge eating all your life..it sucks I know i try not to think of the future because it scares me. so depression makes me eat more and so does anxiety most of the time because of comfort eating.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Still eating less. It's been easy since listening to some stuff by Marisa Peer. I'm kinda scared I won't be able to keep it up, but I think it's more a choice than something that just happens. Prob where I've gone wrong before. In about 20 lbs I'll post my beginning weight lol I'm still too embarrassed to.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

@splendidbob: Those pics/your progress is phenomenal. Must've taken (and still must take) an incredible amount of hard work and willpower. I hope to follow in your footsteps, although I know it won't be easy..

OT, but I love your nephews' names.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@CopadoMexicano yeh its definitely related to mood, and in my case I kinda see it more as an addiction (hence perhaps why you find naltrexone useful). For me its less of a comfort thing, more a getting pleasure thing, if that makes sense. If I start eating delicious food I get so much pleasure from it its hard to stop.

Atm I severely limit the types of food I have easy access to, it means that if I do binge, at least it isn't the kind of binge where I put away 5000 calories on chocolate and other stuff like that. My worst eating days probably amount to 4000 total atm, which aren't very often and its low enough to not _really_ disrupt weight loss too much.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

herk said:


> for now im just gonna make one small change at a time, starting with only drinking water. been doing it for a week or so. if i try to do everything at once im more likely to give up. right now i weigh 220, hope to get down to 180 or so at some point, with a long term goal of gettin RIPPED and/or JACKED. gonna check the scale in another week to see if that's made any difference. then i might incorporate other things, like eating cleaner/less, and exercising (outside of work - i'm on my feet 10 hours a day which has helped me lose 10 lbs since i started). one thing at a time though, i want this to be a sustainable thing that doesn't make me want to kill myself.


I think this is good if you can do it that way. I have to count calories because if I don't I manage to totally deceive myself re how much I am eating. Also yeh, doing it in the least painful way is always a good move 



realisticandhopeful said:


> Still eating less. It's been easy since listening to some stuff by Marisa Peer. I'm kinda scared I won't be able to keep it up, but I think it's more a choice than something that just happens. Prob where I've gone wrong before. In about 20 lbs I'll post my beginning weight lol I'm still too embarrassed to.


Yeh, don't worry, I think posting just the loss as well would be great (and not the starting weight, no need to if it makes you uncomfortable ).

Hang in there. You can always pm me if you are feeling you are about to fall of the wagon btw (same goes for anyone), or post here, and I can try to help .



TryingMara said:


> @splendidbob: Those pics/your progress is phenomenal. Must've taken (and still must take) an incredible amount of hard work and willpower. I hope to follow in your footsteps, although I know it won't be easy..
> 
> OT, but I love your nephews' names.


Thanks . I think its just kinda taking it in steps and accepting its going to take a while and trying to avoid the mental pitfalls that throw you off (like, if you have a bingey day, thinking its all over and giving up, when it really wont make any difference in the long run).

I still fear I won't be able to keep it off, I almost feel like that is the real challenge.

Yeh, quite common those names atm I think, I think there are a few Archies and Charlies in their years at school. Names seem to be kinda cyclical.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

@splendidbob ah ok. yeah most of my overeating is from comfort eating especially for carbohydrates and sweets like chocolate candy and cake. Ive come a long ways to changing my eating behavior from using herbalife protein shakes as a cheat meal or binge food instead of using pizza, chips, burgers, or milk shakes as a binge food. I still fluctuate in weight but not as bad as before...right now ive been struggling to get out of the house to get me somewhere to exercise but since I dont have hardly any gasoline in my car ive had to wait weeks until i get my next pay. Being in the house all the time doesnt help either i think just makes it more difficult to lose weight if all youre thinking about is food. lol fortunately ive found work available this coming monday so ill be starting to earn extra income that should help with expenses. but yeah i could easily eat two medium pizzas from pizza hut as a cheat meal but now i realize that was too freaking much food in one meal..


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, don't worry, I think posting just the loss as well would be great (and not the starting weight, no need to if it makes you uncomfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll def take you up on the offer. You're a good egg.

14 lbs down from highest so I'm definitely moving in the right direction. Whoo!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ok, I'll join in. I've had a yo-yo pattern my entire life. I've been as high as 290+ and got down to a low of 163 at one point. Food is an addiction for me and I find that I do best in losing and maintaining weight when I treat it as such. It's difficult for me to have a cheat day without it turning into an ongoing binge. Unfortunately, I need to obsess over it. Just the way it is.
*
Start date:*
01/02/2017

*Weight: (6 feet tall)
*243.6lbs

*Target Weight:*
180lbs

*Method:*
Mindful eating towards a calorie reduction. I used to be a religious calorie counter with great success, but I think I can be successful being mindful.
*
Exercise:*
Limited cardio, but will be moving into my new place tomorrow and there is a nice apartment gym on the 40th floor. No excuses. I hope to start doing strength training, again.

*As of 1/26/17: 231.8 (-11.8lbs)*


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing welcome on board, nice loss already so far


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@splendidbob
U 2 good-lookin' :wink


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Thanks . I think its just kinda taking it in steps and accepting its going to take a while and trying to avoid the mental pitfalls that throw you off (like, if you have a bingey day, thinking its all over and giving up, when it really wont make any difference in the long run).
> 
> I still fear I won't be able to keep it off, I almost feel like that is the real challenge.
> 
> Yeh, quite common those names atm I think, I think there are a few Archies and Charlies in their years at school. Names seem to be kinda cyclical.


True and I'm sure you have to be somewhat patient with yourself. The mental pitfalls are tough, especially if you tend to turn to food during other pitfalls in your life. For me, it's finding the time and energy. I feel shot after work, mentally and physically drained.

Taking it in steps and gradually increasing whatever it is you're doing is probably the best preparation for keeping it off. Stages will help you change your habits and life as a whole as opposed to trying to lose as much as possible as quickly as possible (reminds me of weight loss shows) which will hinder long-term success.

Ah ok. Not so much around here. Charlie has always been one of my faves.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Man having to lose weight seems like its not who I am. being obese is who I am and feel that if I lose weight its like a recipe that I have to do to alter my bodies weight composition which ive done in the past to realize the mental crap will still be there. So how the hell do you change your mind to change your body? It sickens me when I hear stores of successes of people losing weight saying oh well losing weight has changed my life. I mean how can losing a lot of weight change your life if you have psycological/neurological disorders?? Sure youll be healthier but that doesnt mean youll be happy. You cant make yourself happy. Yet the freaking holy bible even states that if you put it into practice you should be happy i Just Dont Get IT. im unhappy being in shape or unhappy being out of shape damn if you do damn if you dont. reality starts to sink in and realize that im screwed if I dont take care of my body now until I turn 40 because my overall health will take a toll and for some reason my family think medication is the only solution to everything. Its so freaking stupid and unsupportive of them to be so misguided and not know what to do..


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> Taking it in steps and gradually increasing whatever it is you're doing is probably the best preparation for keeping it off. Stages will help you change your habits and life as a whole as opposed to trying to lose as much as possible as quickly as possible (reminds me of weight loss shows) which will hinder long-term success.


I am trying to keep the interest in improving my physique there. Hopefully at some point soon I will be able to sort out my neck problem and then I can lift weights again and do a slow bulk for a few months, then a cut and repeat for a few years. By this point I hope my body has adjusted to the lower weight and it won't be too much of a struggle to keep my weight down.

I also try to routinely remind myself what it felt like at my heaviest, and that keeps the motivation up.



CopadoMexicano said:


> Man having to lose weight seems like its not who I am. being obese is who I am and feel that if I lose weight its like a recipe that I have to do to alter my bodies weight composition which ive done in the past to realize the mental crap will still be there. So how the hell do you change your mind to change your body? It sickens me when I hear stores of successes of people losing weight saying oh well losing weight has changed my life. I mean how can losing a lot of weight change your life if you have psycological/neurological disorders?? Sure youll be healthier but that doesnt mean youll be happy. You cant make yourself happy. Yet the freaking holy bible even states that if you put it into practice you should be happy i Just Dont Get IT. im unhappy being in shape or unhappy being out of shape damn if you do damn if you dont. reality starts to sink in and realize that im screwed if I dont take care of my body now until I turn 40 because my overall health will take a toll and for some reason my family think medication is the only solution to everything. Its so freaking stupid and unsupportive of them to be so misguided and not know what to do..


I think it is worth bearing in mind that losing weight isn't going to magically fix your life, it didn't mine, and it didn't somehow get rid of all of my mental health problems, I am still, basically a lunatic :b

But, it has helped in a lot of ways, some of them are almost too subtle to notice, unless you are looking really closely. For example, there was always the sense I was being judged by other when I was very overweight, and I don't think that was imaginary. That is gone now, totally. So, whilst this hasn't removed the social anxiety (not even close), it makes it much easier to do exposure exercises and get out in the world because I know people aren't thinking things about my weight.

Losing weight is like getting a foot in a door that was previously locked. It gives you a glimpse of hope and means that if you are able to do other stuff then socially things are going to be better, because people _do_ treat you better.

It is also true that you can build on the sense of achievement from doing something that is very difficult to do. Personally (when the mood problems lift enough) I kinda feel "well maybe I actually do have what it takes to fix the other stuff in my life since I managed to do something that a lot of people struggled with".

And, make no mistake, losing weight was ****ing difficult for me too. Maybe I have made it sound like I found it easy, but this couldn't be further from the truth, I have tried to lose weight for over 10 years, more like 15 years. I have lost and gained, lost and gained etc. Last year, a sequence of things happened which kept my motivation up when I usually would have failed, and I was able to do it.

But, I think you need to keep things in perspective about exactly what weight loss can do for you, but also realise that it is always worth it, and I am desperately trying not to regain it, because what I would lose, if I did, would be immense.

Hang in there mate


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Man having to lose weight seems like its not who I am. being obese is who I am and feel that if I lose weight its like a recipe that I have to do to alter my bodies weight composition which ive done in the past to realize the mental crap will still be there. So how the hell do you change your mind to change your body? It sickens me when I hear stores of successes of people losing weight saying oh well losing weight has changed my life. I mean how can losing a lot of weight change your life if you have psycological/neurological disorders?? Sure youll be healthier but that doesnt mean youll be happy. You cant make yourself happy. Yet the freaking holy bible even states that if you put it into practice you should be happy i Just Dont Get IT. im unhappy being in shape or unhappy being out of shape damn if you do damn if you dont. reality starts to sink in and realize that im screwed if I dont take care of my body now until I turn 40 because my overall health will take a toll and for some reason my family think medication is the only solution to everything. Its so freaking stupid and unsupportive of them to be so misguided and not know what to do..


I didn't change my mind before I changed my body. In fact, I wasn't in a good place when I lost weight a few years ago. I knew I wouldn't be any happier if I was thin and I liked the taste of food. However, I needed to feel like my life was moving forward and it was easier to change my body than it was to change my mind.

Part of it was also that I stopped taking proper care of myself. It's a lot easier for me to overeat when I'm around other people and I have an excuse to eat good food. When I'm by myself, it's easy for me not to care and to eat very small meals.

I'm not recommending this as a weight-loss strategy, of course. Losing weight doesn't solve every problem. But it made life easier for me, which is why my mindset improved after I lost the weight.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

TMI alert- Today I gained weight. I was almost about to get upset, but then checked my cycle and sure as **** I'm ovulating. My eating has been great so I _knew_ there had to be a reason. Ladies, at ToM and ovulation the scale may go up, but keep doing what's working. Scale will go back down after.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need to gain!*

I got threadneedle bony skinny & scrawny

I can do pullups cos I'm so light.

disturbed by hoe my shins and forearms look... no flesh or blood in there.

Nasty looks at me in t-shirt & shorts. I don't want trousers or coat cos they make me to hot & sweaty

My years of swallowing hemp protein lost me a few kilos, so numbers OK for BMI butI want muscle. Don't want whey.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Just want to voice my support for those of you working to get fit & healthy. Go go! :]


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> TMI alert- Today I gained weight. I was almost about to get upset, but then checked my cycle and sure as **** I'm ovulating. My eating has been great so I _knew_ there had to be a reason. Ladies, at ToM and ovulation the scale may go up, but keep doing what's working. Scale will go back down after.


I am up randomly 3lbs today and yesterday. I am pretty sure I am not ovulating though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ugh Im up 7 Ibs because slacking on my healthy eating and just craving comfort food. Hopefully I can lose the weight again if I put in the effort I havent been still able to do exercise which is also important. I could just go for a walk around the neighborhood but that isnt my thing i prefer going to the park or gym. Its craxy how you can gain weight so easily but losing it is hell.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> ugh Im up 7 Ibs because slacking on my healthy eating and just craving comfort food. Hopefully I can lose the weight again if I put in the effort I havent been still able to do exercise which is also important. I could just go for a walk around the neighborhood but that isnt my thing i prefer going to the park or gym. Its craxy how you can gain weight so easily but losing it is hell.


Sorry to hear that Copado, but I wouldn't beat yourself up about it (that just makes it more likely you will eat more, as feeling bad will make you turn to food ).

My advice (for what it's worth) would be to try to rely a bit less on exercise and just try to get a small caloric deficit going and try to build on it over time. You kinda need the deficit there and then any exercise over the top is a bonus.

Personally anyway, relying on exercise never worked for me. I always found it a whole lot easier to cut out say 300 calories in my diet than burn 300 calories through exercise. The exercise also tended to make me hungrier than the 300 calories I burned .

Do you keep a food log?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oki, week 4.

Calories:
2362, 1319, 2144, 2945, 2198, 2698, 1368
Average calories: 2147.7
Average weight: 199
Average loss: 0.8lbs

Trickier week this week. I had too much diphenhydramine for sleep and found myself on a few occasions in a half asleep stupor raiding the fridge before going to sleep. A decent chance I didn't pick up all of the calories I ate. Have taken too much of it though now and finding it hard to sleep without it (oops). Need to cut out those higher cal days now, can't get away with that at my current weight.

My weight has been odd too, seemed to be down in the 197's consistently, then it jumped up to 201's at the end of the week. It will come down again though eventually, it always does (probably water weight).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Sorry to hear that Copado, but I wouldn't beat yourself up about it (that just makes it more likely you will eat more, as feeling bad will make you turn to food ).
> 
> My advice (for what it's worth) would be to try to rely a bit less on exercise and just try to get a small caloric deficit going and try to build on it over time. You kinda need the deficit there and then any exercise over the top is a bonus.
> 
> ...


Hey splendidbob good advice. underrated post ...I can relate very much to eating less to a calorie deficit than exercising to burn a set amount of calories I just find exercising futile if it just makes me eat more or hungrier. I dont keep a food log or diary Ive thought of it but havent done it yet. But very true that calorie deficit will almost guarantee a weight loss through the week if kept with focus and motivation. I dont count calories because ill just lose focus and motivation. Instead Ill stick to eating healthy meals and go from eating between 300-500 calories each meal as an estimate for each food I prepare in advance. Ive been up and down in weight for years where successfully Ive managed to lose from 360 to 260 back in 2014 but by severely restricting my calorie intake almost to starvation and evenutally regained a whole lot of weight back unfortunately my mind was constantly thinking of binge eating for weeks from all the starving for two weeks I did...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Hey splendidbob good advice. underrated post ...I can relate very much to eating less to a calorie deficit than exercising to burn a set amount of calories I just find exercising futile if it just makes me eat more or hungrier. I dont keep a food log or diary Ive thought of it but havent done it yet. But very true that calorie deficit will almost guarantee a weight loss through the week if kept with focus and motivation. I dont count calories because ill just lose focus and motivation. Instead Ill stick to eating healthy meals and go from eating between 300-500 calories each meal as an estimate for each food I prepare in advance. Ive been up and down in weight for years where successfully Ive managed to lose from 360 to 260 back in 2014 but by severely restricting my calorie intake almost to starvation and evenutally regained a whole lot of weight back unfortunately my mind was constantly thinking of binge eating for weeks from all the starving for two weeks I did...


Exercise certainly isn't required. It's true that the months where I lost the most I did a tonne of walking, but aside from it increasing hunger a lot in some individuals, I think that if you make it the staple of the weight loss plan when you get bored of it, then the entire weight loss plan gets abandoned.

So I guess it also depends if you enjoy exercise (a lot of people do). If you love it, and it doesn't make you super hungry, then its a great idea. If you hate it, and / or it makes you ravenous (as it does me), it seems pointless to do it.

Kinda principle 1 as @Milco said earlier (I think), make the process as easy on yourself as possible.

Another option for you, but one that you might find more maintainable (I haven't tried this), would be to have a totally set and planned meal schedule for the week and work out the calories for those meals then just repeat it every week. So something like this would mean that you get all the benefits of calorie counting, its absolutely going to be on point w.r.t. intake, and you don't have to bother actually logging it. More upfront effort working out the plan, but less bother sticking to it.

I haven't tried this personally (I am fine with logging as it takes me about 1 minute a day now), but if you struggle with it, something like this might be worth a shot. It probably would take a bit of planning (and a few weeks to get the calories right) but there is something appealing to just drawing out a meal plan and just following it. I really should try this myself at some point . Maybe this wouldn't work for you though, but I figured it might be worth a mention.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

16 lbs down from highest


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> 16 lbs down from highest


Good stuff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

realisticandhopeful said:


> 16 lbs down from highest


nice


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Aaargh. Damn antihistamine induced binge again. An entire packet of Carr's water biscuits. *Water biscuits* ffs. If I am going to do that kind of thing it's annoying to have done it with something that has literally _zero_ taste.

Ho hum. Bob's gonna Bob I suppose. Just totalled the calories, 829. approx 1/4 of a lb of fat .

However, I was trying to slip in a super low calorie day, so the days total calories was 2085, which is fine (unless I missed something in my deranged state). But that's still 830 cals that I could have used later on.

Gotta dump those anitihistamines.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

It's ok to Bob sometimes, Bob.

I mathed wrong the other day. I'm actually just 15 down from highest. Boo! However, my really tight jeans I was worried I'd have to size up in now fit perfectly with a little room. Next stop falling off in pubic and sizing down! Yay!!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I managed to not have the antihistamine last night, but I have definitely gotten myself into a bit of a pickle there (literally couldn't get to sleep, I am at @Persephone The Dread levels of delayed sleep ). They definitely were triggering my bingeing though, had a very easy low calorie day without them. Rather interesting in itself.



realisticandhopeful said:


> It's ok to Bob sometimes, Bob.


:rofl (I might use that in my sig at some point, if you don't mind, I rather like it).

Re the mistake in maths, don't worry  - weight is coming off and you seem to be fairly comfortable doing it. So long as its slowly coming off and you can keep it up its all good.

Also fitting in smaller jeans is always a pleasant bonus.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

@splendidbob

Lol no prob Bob. Thanks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@splendidbob

You know I actually went to sleep at 11:30pm on Sunday, but then the next night didn't go to bed until about 5:30am but I overslept terribly both times.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

down 5Ibs already from a 7 pound gain last week. A huge part of it is because I don't have any food im living way below the poverty line. Once I start getting consistent work with my job Ill have more money to spend on food but for now its dealing with very little to no food. :duck


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Moving right along...13 pound loss since 1/2.

I'm now a new transplant into the heart of Philadelphia. I walk everywhere I can, which is good, though I also see temptation at every door front. My life's pattern in travel and enjoyment has always been food centered and now I see all these amazing places that I want to try so bad!

I know, I know...everything in moderation, don't deny yourself, it's a lifestyle not a diet. Phooey...I'm food addicted...it's just the way it is. I can't lose weight with cheat meals, days, etc. And when I get to my goals, I still have to be cautious, though I'll be more open to options. Sadly, this is a pattern that has been repeated many times.

Broken brain.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> down 5Ibs already from a 7 pound gain last week. A huge part of it is because I don't have any food im living way below the poverty line. Once I start getting consistent work with my job Ill have more money to spend on food but for now its dealing with very little to no food. :duck


Good going, though...use that momentum to keep you honest when you do have the money to eat differently.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> You know I actually went to sleep at 11:30pm on Sunday, but then the next night didn't go to bed until about 5:30am but I overslept terribly both times.


5:30 would be good for me atm. Hoping tonight I can get to sleep earlier as I only got 4 or 5 hours last night.



CopadoMexicano said:


> down 5Ibs already from a 7 pound gain last week. A huge part of it is because I don't have any food im living way below the poverty line. Once I start getting consistent work with my job Ill have more money to spend on food but for now its dealing with very little to no food. :duck


Sorry to hear that mate. Good job with the loss though, agree with Sofa, try to keep the momentum going.



SofaKing said:


> I know, I know...everything in moderation, don't deny yourself, it's a lifestyle not a diet. Phooey...I'm food addicted...it's just the way it is. I can't lose weight with cheat meals, days, etc. And when I get to my goals, I still have to be cautious, though I'll be more open to options. Sadly, this is a pattern that has been repeated many times.
> 
> Broken brain.


I consider myself to be addicted as well, and it sucks because you can't cold turkey food


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SofaKing said:


> Good going, though...use that momentum to keep you honest when you do have the money to eat differently.


Thanks mate. 



SofaKing said:


> Moving right along...13 pound loss since 1/2.
> 
> I'm now a new transplant into the heart of Philadelphia. I walk everywhere I can, which is good, though I also see temptation at every door front. My life's pattern in travel and enjoyment has always been food centered and now I see all these amazing places that I want to try so bad!
> 
> ...


Its not easy. Food can be addicting because it releases dopamine in the brain when you eat tempting meals. You can have fattening food just eat less of it and youre more likely to stick to it imo If you have an eating disorder not saying you do or dont but I struggle with self image and preoccupation with weight and appearance that sometimes I over do it with eating and start packing on weight because Im so bored. Ill eat for any emotion, whether its boredom or stress or being depressed..



splendidbob said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Good job with the loss though, agree with Sofa, try to keep the momentum going.


Its cool mate. Ill survive on peanut butter sandwhiches for the mean time.  hopefully I can start eating healthy again and start losing more weight.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, first month done.

Average calories 2037
Start weight 206.6
End weight 197.4

9.2lbs.

That isn't the real weight loss though, the initial weight was a lot of water weight.

Average for the first week was 203.9, average for the last 199. 5lbs probably about right.

Good month, I think that's the second lowest calories since I have been logging, though a lot of that was fuelled by misery and thus non eating . I get the feeling though that 180lbs isn't going to be quite low enough as an end target. I want to get body fat nice and low to give the loose skin a good chance of sorting itself out. But I think going lower than that atm is going to be too difficult on my mood etc, so will probably stick with 180 for now.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I ate more than I cared to yesterday. Thankfully, still at a deficit, but it was telling how depressed I was. Depression and inactivity mean certain overeating for me. Also, I'm learning for me less food choice is better. I can eat the same dish or 3 over and over and not crave anything. The larger variety of foods I have the more I begin craving other things. Especially if i've eaten sugar. Even a cinammon raisin bagel setoff tons of cravings I wasn't having for weeks. So i'll stick to to my protein, veggies and whole grain set meals.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I ate more than I cared to yesterday. Thankfully, still at a deficit, but it was telling how depressed I was. Depression and inactivity mean certain overeating for me. Also, I'm learning for me less food choice is better. I can eat the same dish or 3 over and over and not crave anything. The larger variety of foods I have the more I begin craving other things. Especially if i've eaten sugar. Even a cinammon raisin bagel setoff tons of cravings I wasn't having for weeks. So i'll stick to to my protein, veggies and whole grain set meals.


Ah sorry about the mood, but it's good you kept in a deficit (which is good enough, after all). When I am very miserable I tend to eat less and when I am somewhat miserable I tend to eat more, definitely my mood affects it though.

Bread of any kind is a risky proposition for me, it tends to trigger cravings and bingeing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I ate more than I cared to yesterday. Thankfully, still at a deficit, but it was telling how depressed I was. Depression and inactivity mean certain overeating for me. Also, I'm learning for me less food choice is better. I can eat the same dish or 3 over and over and not crave anything. The larger variety of foods I have the more I begin craving other things. Especially if i've eaten sugar. Even a cinammon raisin bagel setoff tons of cravings I wasn't having for weeks. So i'll stick to to my protein, veggies and whole grain set meals.


Weird. I'm the opposite I tend to eat more when Im active and eat less when Im not active. my eating habits doesnt make sense to me. :duck



splendidbob said:


> Ah sorry about the mood, but it's good you kept in a deficit (which is good enough, after all). When I am very miserable I tend to eat less and when I am somewhat miserable I tend to eat more, definitely my mood affects it though.
> 
> *Bread of any kind is a risky proposition for me, it tends to trigger cravings and bingeing.*


Same here. I get strong cravings for carbohydrates like eating chips, bread, sweets, and pizza. When I'm feeling profoundly empty try to escape with binge eating on nothing but carbs and the texture of certain foods like seasame chicken, fried chicken, popcorn chicken, breaded chicken or fish.


----------



## PinkIcePrincess (Feb 2, 2017)

I need to lose around 60 lbs! Ugh wish it would just disappear lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One thing ive noticed over the years is that when Im losing weight it gets emotionally harder almost like Im going starving when the weight starts to come off as I go on losing escess weight.When I was skinny at one point I would make myself physically sick by stuffing my myself with food especially foods in high carbohydrates, sweets, and spicy stuff to self sabotage myself and feel guilty and wortless later when In reality I was in the best shape of my life and health wise despite being told I looked "sick"....I feel its a life long battle to overcome overeating when it comes to eating out of emotion rather than physical hunger. I hate losing, Nobody likes to lose anything so the idea of losing weight is like losing a round of golf, chess, or a game of football. I like to gain. Americans are empire builders not losers. I think the idea of losing weight just doesnt seem natural to me. I dont know how I can be eating so much on certain days and not know whats going on with my weight./eating patterns it perplexes me. :duck maybe I don;t have to understand it.. :um


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Same here. I get strong cravings for carbohydrates like eating chips, bread, sweets, and pizza. When I'm feeling profoundly empty try to escape with binge eating on nothing but carbs and the texture of certain foods like seasame chicken, fried chicken, popcorn chicken, breaded chicken or fish.


For me personally (might be different for you), I find that the longer I can go without bingeing the easier it is not to binge, plus it is an absolute must that I have no bingeable food in the house at all (even no bread / cerial ideally).

I find I have to take fairly extreme measures to stop me when I am in overeating mode, so I do things like lock my car keys in a time locked box overnight so I can't drive and go to the supermarket late night. It doesn't matter what I have to do though, if I can make it a few weeks without bingeing it's much easier to resist.

No idea if something like this would be useful for you though.



PinkIcePrincess said:


> I need to lose around 60 lbs! Ugh wish it would just disappear lol.


60 isn't too bad to lose, though it's about a year of fairly dedicated dieting


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

So... I'll wait and post in depth tomorrow lol. Nothing good to report here. The bagels have been thrown out. 0 self control with bread.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> So, first month done.
> 9.2lbs.
> 
> That isn't the real weight loss though, the initial weight was a lot of water weight.


Great job, man. Loss is loss, IMO, though I agree that the first few pounds are easier.



realisticandhopeful said:


> Also, I'm learning for me less food choice is better. I can eat the same dish or 3 over and over and not crave anything. The larger variety of foods I have the more I begin craving other things.


Interesting observation. I guess I can say I'm the say way. When I get obsessed about dieting (and I have to be to overcome food addiction), it seems easier to stick to a core set of choices that I know I can count on and that I know what they consist of.



PinkIcePrincess said:


> I need to lose around 60 lbs! Ugh wish it would just disappear lol.


Try not to consider the overall weight loss. Just focus on one milestone at a a time. For example, I just broke the "230's" by reaching 229...I'll try and keep that excitement and momentum to reach the "220's". I have a goal weight in mind, but I have to look at it in smaller blocks. We didn't get overweight, overnight and it won't come off as quick as we might wish, but we'll get there.

Also, it's not uncommon and some suggest its a good thing to take breaks and practice maintaining a weight as well. Everyone will hit plateaus in their journey as the body gets accustom to a new set point...those are good times to just stick with it and maintain and the body will start losing weight again when it's ready.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> One thing ive noticed over the years is that when Im losing weight it gets emotionally harder almost like Im going starving when the weight starts to come off as I go on losing escess weight.When I was skinny at one point I would make myself physically sick by stuffing my myself with food especially foods in high carbohydrates, sweets, and spicy stuff to self sabotage myself and feel guilty and wortless later when In reality I was in the best shape of my life and health wise despite being told I looked "sick"....I feel its a life long battle to overcome overeating when it comes to eating out of emotion rather than physical hunger. I hate losing, Nobody likes to lose anything so the idea of losing weight is like losing a round of golf, chess, or a game of football. I like to gain. Americans are empire builders not losers. I think the idea of losing weight just doesnt seem natural to me. I dont know how I can be eating so much on certain days and not know whats going on with my weight./eating patterns it perplexes me. :duck maybe I don;t have to understand it.. :um


I've yo-yo'd more times than I can count. I get to a goal weight, maintain it for awhile, and then let my guard slip and the weight comes back on.

Inherently, we're used to being a certain way and it is uncomfortable changing into something else, even if its for the better. It's sometimes easier to be the fat SofaKing where nobody has big expectations versus a thin SofaKing where people might think differently and expect different things from me or things I expect from myself. Being thin and being fit are also two different things. I'm trying to get thinner, but not thin...and hopefully more fit in the process so that when I am thought of as "thin", I can also perform as someone who is "fit".

Addiction is addiction and I know i'll always have to treat it that way. Unfortunately, it can't be handled the same way as drugs, alcohol, gambling, where you can just stop eating...so it means being ever vigilant and it may mean taking certain trigger foods/environments and treating them like alcohol. For example, I may just have to decide to never go to a buffet place again. I just can't control portions and I feel like it's my mission to get the most for my money even if I'm full already or the food isn't the best.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SofaKing said:


> I've yo-yo'd more times than I can count. I get to a goal weight, maintain it for awhile, and then let my guard slip and the weight comes back on.
> 
> Inherently, we're used to being a certain way and it is uncomfortable changing into something else, even if its for the better. It's sometimes easier to be the fat SofaKing where nobody has big expectations versus a thin SofaKing where people might think differently and expect different things from me or things I expect from myself. Being thin and being fit are also two different things. I'm trying to get thinner, but not thin...and hopefully more fit in the process so that when I am thought of as "thin", I can also perform as someone who is "fit".
> 
> Addiction is addiction and I know i'll always have to treat it that way. Unfortunately, it can't be handled the same way as drugs, alcohol, gambling, where you can just stop eating...so it means being ever vigilant and it may mean taking certain trigger foods/environments and treating them like alcohol. For example, I may just have to decide to never go to a buffet place again. I just can't control portions and I feel like it's my mission to get the most for my money even if I'm full already or the food isn't the best.


Yeah no doubt yo yo dieting is a vicious cycle that is very difficult to get out of. I wish their was a magical pill to make life easier and eating easier. Addiction can come in many forms and to stop eating is to tell someone to stop breathing. You cant just do that. I totally agree on food being an addiction even though food doesn't cause withdrawl symptoms like alcohol and illicit drugs the more I give power to my binge eating the stronger it gets. What bothers me the most is when im craving intimacy that leads me to turn to food like crazy and than I start the binge eating. Ive also noticed i tend to binge less when Im medicated taking Naltrexone for binge eating and days that I dont take it I start to binge even more. not sure why..


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Try not to consider the overall weight loss. Just focus on one milestone at a a time. For example, I just broke the "230's" by reaching 229...I'll try and keep that excitement and momentum to reach the "220's". I have a goal weight in mind, but I have to look at it in smaller blocks. We didn't get overweight, overnight and it won't come off as quick as we might wish, but we'll get there.
> 
> Also, it's not uncommon and some suggest its a good thing to take breaks and practice maintaining a weight as well. Everyone will hit plateaus in their journey as the body gets accustom to a new set point...those are good times to just stick with it and maintain and the body will start losing weight again when it's ready.


All great advice. My own loss was kinda separated out into 25 - 30 lbs chunks in my head. I kinda had a rough end goal of 225 when I started, but would have been happy with 250. Each 25lbs I lost I sort of "didn't believe could happen" somehow, and that the next one wouldn't either, but once I had done this a few times it became _inevitable_ in my mind I would get there, so long as I made my calorie targets.

Also great re periods of maintenance. If you are a believer in set point theory (I am, to some degree), then ultimately you have to keep your weight constant(ish) for a while at the new weights. Diet breaks are great, _if they are planned_. You can just have two weeks off at maintenance when you reach each mini goal, absolutely no harm done (in fact, it seems to make further weight loss slightly easier in my experience, I effectively did this over christmas and weight is flying off again).



SofaKing said:


> Addiction is addiction and I know i'll always have to treat it that way. Unfortunately, it can't be handled the same way as drugs, alcohol, gambling, where you can just stop eating...so it means being ever vigilant and it may mean taking certain trigger foods/environments and treating them like alcohol. For example, I may just have to decide to never go to a buffet place again. I just can't control portions and I feel like it's my mission to get the most for my money even if I'm full already or the food isn't the best.


Yup  exactly. I am resigned to some form of food monitoring for _the rest of my life_. I cannot function normally around food, I can't allow myself to eat foods that are too delicious, too often, I have to keep bingeing under control, because if I let this stuff go, the addiction comes back and I lose control. It's constant vigilance, but it is what is required (and honestly, monitoring calories for 2 minutes a day and not eating some stuff isn't that bad considering how much better things are for me being the weight I am).

When you decide to lose weight and keep it off, I think you have to be absolutely brutally honest with yourself and about yourself and design measures that keep you in check. It would be lovely if we could all just use our natural hunger signals and our willpower to do this, but personally, I can't, so I use whatever I have to to get the job done, and there isn't ever going to be a "done"


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> I totally agree on food being an addiction even though food doesn't cause withdrawl symptoms like alcohol and illicit drugs


Anecdotally, I'd disagree on no withdraw symptoms. For the first few weeks of this year's diet, I was starving all the time. I simply wasn't giving my body the level of calories I was consuming on a consistent basis. So, I would say that the hunger pangs are definitely symptoms. I'm now no longer hungry all the time and my body has adjusted to a much greater calorie deficit.

And it takes time to get "excited" about being more healthy. I really resented not being able to eat what I want. I'm in that transition stage where I'm starting to accept having to be restrictive and hopefully the stage is coming where I'm eager to eat healthy and even exercise as a normal part of living. It has happened before, though I fell off the wagon big time. Bottom line for me, I need to trade one addiction for another and it'll take time to get re-addicted to a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I guess I never posted my update.

After 32 days, I'm at 229.2 for a 14.4 pound lost to date. Similar to @SpendlidBob, I had a 4 pound drop in the first week so my averages are a bit off, but still feel I'm losing at the right pace.

I'm also using a Google Sheet spreadsheet to track weight and see a graph. I find that a picture showing those bars going down is a very good motivator for me. I used to be successful with it, so I'm doing it again.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Proven once again, eating lots of vegetable, protein and water keep me full and without cravings. Anything else is begging for a backslide.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing magnificent results mate , good ****. You seem to have your head around it all too, I am sure you will get to your goal. I guess in your case you need to have a solid plan in place to maintain when you do get there (as this seems to be where things have slipped before).
@realisticandhopeful it's great that you have learned this, and getting rid of the cravings is probably most of the battle


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oops, just binged 

1782 calories consumed in about 15 minutes. Ho hum. There goes half of my weeks weight loss 

Sleep deprivation, primarily, always makes me super hungry and erodes my power to resist. Hopefully tonight I get a good bit o sleep.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, first week of the month:

Average calories: 2256 (damn binge yesterday took it from 2050)
Average weight: 197lbs

Average loss: 2lbs

The binge didn't factor into the weight though, and will likely scupper next week unless I can stick in a couple of 1500 cal days 

Important thing now is for me _not_ to do it again today.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Havent hardly eaten anything as of yet and havent lost a pound doesnt make sense to me..:um


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Havent hardly eaten anything as of yet and havent lost a pound doesnt make sense to me..:um


Well, I guess there's two possibilities (or a mixture of both):

1. You ate more than you thought (possible if you aren't doing a diary)
2. Water retention (more likely).

Re 2. Water weight fluctuates a _lot_, this is another reason I log calories because sometimes you don't get a drop, sometimes you do, and if you don't log you can get frustrated and think something is wrong. It is just that weight comes off weirdly, some weeks nothing, then the next week, 4lbs. It's your body holding onto water, but if you don't log and average, it is harder to accept. In the long run the weight _always_ comes off as expected when you log accurately and reach your targets, in my experience.

Water weight, I actually lost 10+lbs in a _week_ for a weight loss competition last year simply by altering salt and water intake for that week. Weight in the short term doesn't give the full picture, and it can take up to 3 weeks for fat loss to show on the scale.

Hang in there and give it time .

If it still doesn't happen it's probably worth logging to make absolutely sure you are eating what you think you are. This isn't meant in a negative way btw, if I don't log I am _way_ off on amount eaten, I literally can't trust my estimates at all


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amon said:


> Should probably be home less often..all I do is eat..
> Was losing weight last year because I was mostly in the library all day, was using the gym + I only ate whatever I had prepared myself (Almonds, sandwich, lots of water) so perhaps I should do that again..


Being in the house all the time is likely to cause me to eat more not sure why..it could be boredom but good thing youre going to the gym..



splendidbob said:


> Well, I guess there's two possibilities (or a mixture of both):
> 
> 1. You ate more than you thought (possible if you aren't doing a diary)
> 2. Water retention (more likely).
> ...


Good post  Makes sense now thanks mate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> np fella.
> 
> This is actually the real benefit of logging calories btw. When you have a couple of months or so under your belt, and you see the insane way weight comes off (really, its bizarre), you kinda chill with yourself a bit because its like "well I logged properly and the weight didn't come off, but it will in the next week or two". Sometimes your body will **** with you tho, and it doesn't come off, and it doesn't come off, then boom, massive drop
> 
> ...


well said. I may have to log calories than if thats the case with watching what I eat eventhough it may be healthy I would always assume that if the meal is roughly between 300-500 calories it would be good for weight loss.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Another higher than ideal day thanks to antihistamines. Had to take one to sleep because psychologist in the morning, managed to eat too much as always afterwards, and psychologist cancelled.

Currently on an average of 2304 this month, which isn't brilliant. It's probably worth 2lbs loss over the month, so it's "ok", but I really want to be losing 4lbs a month, so need to tighten things up a bit.



CopadoMexicano said:


> well said. I may have to log calories than if thats the case with watching what I eat eventhough it may be healthy I would always assume that if the meal is roughly between 300-500 calories it would be good for weight loss.


Imo it's always worth doing 2-4 weeks accurate logging (inc weighing) just to see _exactly_ the quantity of food being eaten. I work mostly off estimates now (but have been logging for a while so can get away with the semi guesswork), i still weigh stuff like peanut butter tho.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Still struggling a bit atm. 2580 average this week so far (my maintenance more or less). It's ok, but would be good if I can stick a nice low calorie one (or two in).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Still struggling a bit atm. 2580 average this week so far (my maintenance more or less). It's ok, but would be good if I can stick a nice low calorie one (or two in).


Hey mate dont give up youll get to where youll want to be Ive been wanting to quit for some reasons but i decided not throw in the towel. :duck

ive been slightly overeating but not to the point of binge eating so i can say im optimistically better ive come a long ways from bingeing the past twelve years.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Hey mate dont give up youll get to where youll want to be Ive been wanting to quit for some reasons but i decided not throw in the towel. :duck
> 
> ive been slightly overeating but not to the point of binge eating so i can say im optimistically better ive come a long ways from bingeing the past twelve years.


Thanks Copado. I think it's just a lull atm. I am struggling to sleep and I keep ending up eating 400 or so extra calories because I am still awake and get hungry again.

Still I am not over maintenance so at worst I am maintaining, which is ok .

In your case, it's worth noting that avoiding a binge, is actually a lot of calories you don't have to burn off later, so even if you aren't losing atm, if you are minimising how much you gain, its good


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Still struggling a bit atm. 2580 average this week so far (my maintenance more or less). It's ok, but would be good if I can stick a nice low calorie one (or two in).


So, you agreed with the advice i gave and are following it...get to a new weight level and maintain for a bit before starting to lose again. You're doing just fine. Don't get discouraged and hop off the wagon.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> So, you agreed with the advice i gave and are following it...get to a new weight level and maintain for a bit before starting to lose again. You're doing just fine. Don't get discouraged and hop off the wagon.


Ty king of the sofa's.

Totally intentional 

Yeh, I think I will be fine. Gotta keep things in perspective, a week at 2500 is literally just a week off, no harm done whatsoever


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing how you getting on this week fella?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> @SofaKing how you getting on this week fella?


Almost afraid to post it and jinx things, but very very well, thank you. I think that this morning's weigh in was one of those false drops, but if I take it for fact, I'm down 18.6 after 41 days.

I'm still making strong dining choices, though I'm probably holding a pretty large calorie deficit since I'm maintaining my obsessed approach to this.

I'm walking wherever I can, since I'm in the heart of a big city. I'm also trying to get to the gym in my building. Went yesterday for 30 minutes of cardio and some strength training, too.

There is an office happy hour on Wednesday...that will be a test, I think. I hope to limit to one beer and no food.

I'm cooking all my meals, including restarted using my juicer. Ate homemade chili yesterday for lunch and had a large juice for dinner (kale, beet w/greens, carrot, and apple). I'll continue to bring my own lunches or stick with good selections at our cafeteria.

*What about you? Ready to resume next week?*


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing awesome mate, very impressive .

Yeh, I try to weigh myself daily (although it isn't for everyone, and carries its own dangers), but I like to work off a weekly average to prevent those weird fake drops. (I had one myself today, 196.4, which I think was due to me drinking a bit again and having a cold).

What's the biggest fake drop you have had previously would you estimate?

Ah myself, I am still not quite writing off this week just yet (weirdly my weeks start Weds this month, cos I am operating on a monthly basis, or my spreadsheet is). I should have polished off my vodka soon though which should make things easier (and won't buy any more for a while). Still hoping to sneak in a low calorie day before then to push the weekly average down a bit.

I need to fix the sleep though, that is what is causing the problem atm, being hungry is fine when I am asleep


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> @SofaKing awesome mate .
> 
> Yeh, I try to weigh myself daily (although it isn't for everyone, and carries its own dangers), but I like to work off a weekly average to prevent those weird fake drops. (I had one myself today, 196.4, which I think was due to me drinking a bit again and having a cold).
> 
> ...


I know that there are people who can just start making good choices immediately after a bad choice and truly survive a cheat meal. I'm not saying I can't, but it is a struggle to not let that put me off for a bit. The funny thing is that you can start eating better and exercising literally anytime during the day, week, etc., but I'm one of those milestone changers, i.e. needs to be on a Monday, start of year, etc. I'm mental.

As far as the biggest false drop, I'd say around a pound in a day. Usually means dehydration and then bounces back up.

I've also had false gains, i.e. not eliminating waste, muscles retain water while being repaired from a workout, too much salt, etc.

Daily weigh-ins do have their challenges...I guess I do it because if there is a gain (or not a loss), it manages to put me on guard for that day. And if there is a loss, it also kind of motivates me to retain that loss.

My biggest nightmare are plateaus...those can be horrible to get through. And often, I've only broken through a plateau, ironically, by having a binge meal. Just something about it kickstarts the body to start losing again. Can't explain it, though I think there is some literature to try and explain it.

Yeah, sleep solves many ills...tough to get into trouble when you aren't awake and having energy to exercise is a plus too.

More power to both of us, eh?


----------



## mariakane (Feb 13, 2017)

The best way to loose weight would be to drink lots and lots of water. It not only helps in keeping your body healthy and sharpens your mental ability as well.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> I know that there are people who can just start making good choices immediately after a bad choice and truly survive a cheat meal. I'm not saying I can't, but it is a struggle to not let that put me off for a bit. The funny thing is that you can start eating better and exercising literally anytime during the day, week, etc., but I'm one of those milestone changers, i.e. needs to be on a Monday, start of year, etc. I'm mental.


Ah, I find I have to be a little bit careful with milestones, it can lead to some slipups.

"It's ruined now, I will start on a fresh week" - can lead to massive overeating until the new week, then the start date gets set back indefinitely.

"Don't want to ruin the rest of the week by tainting it with this delicious food, I should eat it all today and start again tomorrow" 

It's kinda a double edged sword for me, on the one hand a fresh start lets you put stuff behind you, and on the other its easy to postpone starting.



SofaKing said:


> As far as the biggest false drop, I'd say around a pound in a day. Usually means dehydration and then bounces back up.
> 
> I've also had false gains, i.e. not eliminating waste, muscles retain water while being repaired from a workout, too much salt, etc.


Oh, that's not too bad. I gained 3.6lbs today. Can go up and down around 4lbs without any fat gain or loss myself.



SofaKing said:


> Daily weigh-ins do have their challenges...I guess I do it because if there is a gain (or not a loss), it manages to put me on guard for that day. And if there is a loss, it also kind of motivates me to retain that loss.


Yeh, they are tricky, it can get obsessive too and too much focus on the short term. I don't really pay attention to the daily weight though, I use the average of the week so I don't tend to sweat the fluctuations.



SofaKing said:


> My biggest nightmare are plateaus...those can be horrible to get through. And often, I've only broken through a plateau, ironically, by having a binge meal. Just something about it kickstarts the body to start losing again. Can't explain it, though I think there is some literature to try and explain it.


Weird stuff. I tend not to get those tbh. When I have stalled previously its turned out to be that I was being too slack with measuring calories, or it's just my body holding onto water for a couple of weeks.

I am pretty sure my struggles this week have been due to alcohol consumption, so gonna knock that on the head for a while. Monthly average atm is 2374. I can still get it down to the sweet spot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

down 3 Ibs again from last weeks weigh in. I wish I could lose more but 3 pounds of fat is a lot. 150 Ibs more to go


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@CopadoMexicano good work fella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

@splendidbob thanks mate.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who is really thrilled, even more so while trying to lose weight, to have some great bowel movements in a given day?

No? Maybe just me, lol.

Oh, the pound I lost yesterday, stayed off....the scale was unchanged today, but that means the pound was real! I hope, anyway.

And the daily weigh-in continues to motivate, me anyway.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Am I the only one who is really thrilled, even more so while trying to lose weight, to have some great bowel movements in a given day?
> 
> No? Maybe just me, lol.


Nope, I do too lol.

1. Good chance the scale will show a lower weight
2. I eat less, I poo less. A nice plop offers encouragement that things are still functioning properly


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Nope, I do too lol.
> 
> 1. Good chance the scale will show a lower weight
> 2. I eat less, I poo less. A nice plop offers encouragement that things are still functioning properly


Speaking of functioning properly, I no longer take any antacids for reflux. I was up to twice daily and often that wasn't keeping it at bay.

It's been a couple weeks now that I haven't had to take any.

I'm glad because I was worried that i had gotten to the point where my esophageal sphincter had finally given up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Average weight up 1.2lbs over the previous week. No problem though, it isn't actual fat gain  (I can tell because my calories aren't high enough).

Average calories this week: 2410. That should actually be a fat loss of 1/4 - 1/2 lb. Should drop back next week.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Average weight up 1.2lbs over the previous week. No problem though, it isn't actual fat gain  (I can tell because my calories aren't high enough).
> 
> Average calories this week: 2410. That should actually be a fat loss of 1/4 - 1/2 lb. Should drop back next week.


You've got the right attitude...keep it up!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

As of today (after 45 days), I've reached the > 20lbs lost milestone!

Chugging right along...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> down 3 Ibs again from last weeks weigh in. I wish I could lose more but 3 pounds of fat is a lot. 150 Ibs more to go


That's great news! It depends on what motivates or demotivates you. I still have a long way to go (from my perspective), but I just look at things in 10lb increments. In that way, i don't get as discouraged to look at how much more to go. I just have to keep hitting that next milestone.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

splendidbob said:


> No worries Bobbert, you managed to finish the week well. Good recovery you hairy old git. Try not to do two pointless high calorie days next week though please, it stings putting in back to back low cal ones to catch up.
> 
> Switching over to average weekly calories and loss now.
> 
> ...


This is cool. You hit on something I almost never do for myself. Also a big fan of the word _git_, lol.  Great thread here. I think it's been very helpful to a lot of people. I don't need to lose weight but I come here on occasion for a support-in-action fix.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

SofaKing said:


> As of today (after 45 days), I've reached the > 20lbs lost milestone!
> 
> Chugging right along...


Nice one, how are you gonna celebrate?

I found brushing my teeth regularly helped me eat less. For some reason I tend to feel less hungry when I can taste toothpaste.

Leave it an hour after eating to brush your teeth otherwise you can damage the enamel


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Barry bin Laden said:


> Nice one, how are you gonna celebrate?
> 
> I found brushing my teeth regularly helped me eat less. For some reason I tend to feel less hungry when I can taste toothpaste.
> 
> Leave it an hour after eating to brush your teeth otherwise you can damage the enamel


Only a happy dance as a celebration. I'm too food addicted to have a cheat meal.

Brushing your teeth is definitely a good way to avoid unnecessary snacking. I used to brush my teeth early before going to bed, after dinner, as a way to signal that my mouth was closed for the food business.

Good tip!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SofaKing said:


> That's great news! It depends on what motivates or demotivates you. I still have a long way to go (from my perspective), *but I just look at things in 10lb increments.* In that way, i don't get as discouraged to look at how much more to go. I just have to keep hitting that next milestone.


Thanks mate. Yeah I think its easier to keep a goal more specific like the way you use incrementally 10 Ibs is a good example. Since I started losing weight back in august of 2016 ive managed to lose about 5 pounds a month ive struggled a lot with stress eating and binge eating that it pretty much destroyed my weight loss efforts. I hate it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> As of today (after 45 days), I've reached the > 20lbs lost milestone!
> 
> Chugging right along...


Excellent work sir 



SofaKing said:


> That's great news! It depends on what motivates or demotivates you. I still have a long way to go (from my perspective), but I just look at things in 10lb increments. In that way, i don't get as discouraged to look at how much more to go. I just have to keep hitting that next milestone.


Wise as always.



kesker said:


> This is cool. You hit on something I almost never do for myself. Also a big fan of the word _git_, lol.  Great thread here. I think it's been very helpful to a lot of people. I don't need to lose weight but I come here on occasion for a support-in-action fix.


Glad you find the thread useful. You could also just overeat to insane levels and then you could join in on the weight loss. Obviously though suggesting something like that runs a little counter to the intentions of the thread though . (Rule number one of weight loss is don't ever gain it).



SofaKing said:


> Only a happy dance as a celebration. I'm too food addicted to have a cheat meal.


That one has caught me out a few times too :lol.



CopadoMexicano said:


> Since I started losing weight back in august of 2016 ive managed to lose about 5 pounds a month ive struggled a lot with stress eating and binge eating that it pretty much destroyed my weight loss efforts. I hate it.


5lbs a month is good. Nothing wrong with that rate of loss at all. I had like one month where I lost 10, but my average over the last year has been 1lb a week.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm selling reasonably priced S. American(the big ones) tape worms is you want to speed up the process? 

Keep it up guys, not easy to do at your age unless you have reasonably priced S. American tape worm already in your intestines.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So this week, another slacky week from me.

Average calories: 2307
Average weight: 197.8

Average weight drop: 0.4lbs.

My weight just dropped to a new all time low today though (195.4) so its all cool.

Anything under 2500 is weight loss for me, so while I would prefer to get things done a little quicker, this is fine as I only have pretty much 1 more stone to lose.



Yer Blues said:


> I'm selling reasonably priced S. American(the big ones) tape worms is you want to speed up the process?
> 
> Keep it up guys, not easy to do at your age unless you have reasonably priced S. American tape worm already in your intestines.


Bah, already got loads of those.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> So this week, another slacky week from me.
> 
> Average calories: 2307
> Average weight: 197.8
> ...


Great job getting to onederland. Keep pushing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Great job getting to onederland. Keep pushing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks Sofa, you still heading in the right direction?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Thanks Sofa, you still heading in the right direction?


Coming back from a 3 day business trip. Good food control. Did some walking. Not sure what the scale will say. Certainly not for a lack of being vigilant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Coming back from a 3 day business trip. Good food control. Did some walking. Not sure what the scale will say. Certainly not for a lack of being vigilant.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Ah, good work  - tough not to slack a little there.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I recently put on quite a lot of weight while taking antidepressants, I've stopped taking them now and am trying to get back into shape
*
Start date:*
12 Feb 2017

*Weight:*
12 Feb: 120kg (264.5lbs) 
24 Feb: 116.7kg (257lbs)

*Target Weight:*
~75-80kg (165-176 lbs)

*Method:*
Calorie counting, Low carbohydrate
~35-40g carbohydrates per day
2000-2400 cal deficit per day
targeting a loss rate of 1.5 - 2kg per week (3.3 - 4.4lbs/week), at least for the start. This will almost certainly drop as I get closer to my goal weight as my BMR drops

*Exercise:*
Not much, will start to add more in once my weight gets a bit lower

*Diet Breakdown:
*eating ~1300 calories per day on average, though sometimes it varies by +/- 100cal

Major food groups in my diet, by percentage of calories I get from them:

38.1% red meat, fish, and sometimes poultry
24.8% cream, cheese, and other dairy 
15.4% bread/other carbs 
13.3% eggs 
8.4% nuts

*Notes:*
According to the spreadsheet in the first post, I should hit my target weight by ~24th of July, though It'll probably be longer, since I wont be able to keep up such a high calorie deficit once my weight starts to drop to more reasonable levels


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Red October said:


> I recently put on quite a lot of weight while taking antidepressants, I've stopped taking them now and am trying to get back into shape
> *
> Start date:*
> 12 Feb 2017
> ...


You're off to a great start! I also tend towards a low calorie, high deficit approach.

Of course, the lighter you become, the less calories your body consumes at rest and therefore the smaller deficit and slower losses.

Keep at it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Red October welcome 

That deficit . Very interested to see how it plays out. You are lucky to have maintenance calories that high. Mine was at maybe 2700 @ 265.

Oh, is that your maintenance level from previous dieting, or is it based on the initial loss on that spreadsheet?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Well, @splendidbob, I checked my weight this morning and it ticked up a wee bit from the business trip. A little frustrating knowing how diligent I was and how much walking I did. I walked enough to be sore and muscle soreness means water retention as the muscles repair themselves. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Now, on the good side, i came home and tried on a set of pants and shirts that I fattened out of and it appears I'm back down to that clothing size. Not my target, of course, but I was glad to see the wardrobe choices now expand dramatically.

I was kind of limping along with a limited selection based on a pair of navy and khaki pants that I had to buy up in size....so now I can add black and grey and associated matching shirts too!

I have an entire box of "thin clothes" back in my home town that I can't wait to fit into again, but those were several levels of thin to come...oh how the mighty have fallen, but will return to live another day!

Continued vigilance, my weight loss bruhs and sistas, as the weekend is upon us.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing hehe. Well, it could just be water weight. Mine goes crazy with fluctuations.

Recently I have had runs like (in days)

196.4, 200, 196.8
197.4, didn't weight, 201, didn't weigh, 196.4, 195.4, 193.4 (today-wtf is it with my scales and 0.4?).

I am quite lightheaded today though, so it signifies I have gone a bit too low calorie over the last few days. It will be up to 195 tomorrow.

I have the possibility of rescuing this months average calories, though weight loss has been weirdly ok redardless. I wonder if this might actually be due to me spending a lot more time walking about doing the exposure exercises though.

Love it when old clothing fits man  that's always encouraging. I am edging towards a new belt slot too.

Oh, on the bad news and this is going to be TMI, I accidentally caught a glimpse of my uncovered bum in the mirror yesterday. Seems I used to carry a whole bunch of weight there as there is a fair bit of weird loose skin. Now, this might not be a bad thing for 2 reasons:

1. I can cover it (better there than my stomach, where it is much less).
2. I will have lost a tonne of muscle there, and my legs / glutes respond very well to weights, so hopefully I can offset this when I start proper training again. Another 14lbs ish though and I will see how things lie.

I did also notice loads more definition on my leg muscles too, which was very cool.

Continued vigilance indeed, and I bet your extra weight drops off


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> @SofaKingSeems I used to carry a whole bunch of weight there as there is a fair bit of weird loose skin.


ah yes, the true negative side effect of losing substantial weight. And as someone more advanced in years, the skin's elasticity is greatly diminished.

I was really self conscious when I lost the most weight and got below 170.

I figure, if I'm ever that successful again and I can't draw the skin back with exercise and other methods, I'll simply treat myself to plastic surgery.

Personally, I believe that if you're that successful at improving your health, an insurance company should pay for that as necessary procedure versus elective...but let's face it, insurance isn't about rewarding health, sadly.



splendidbob said:


> Continued vigilance indeed, and I bet your extra weight drops off


I'm confident it will. For our office "Friday Lunch" they provide, it was pizza. I limited myself to one slice of veggie pizza...I'm rocking the self control and will conquer this.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> ah yes, the true negative side effect of losing substantial weight. And as someone more advanced in years, the skin's elasticity is greatly diminished.
> 
> I was really self conscious when I lost the most weight and got below 170.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I still don't know how it's going to pan out. I have read some stuff that suggests getting to a very low body fat is needed sometimes for it to resolve (since there is still fat in the skin). Not sure I buy that though :lol

Still, the loose skin is always there (even when the weight is on, it's just not visible, cos of the fat ).

Having the bulk of it around a large muscle group (buttocks) might be a blessing though for me tbh. Around the stomach there is only so much size you can put on your obliques.

Re surgery, ah, it isn't impossible for me either. I will see how my physique shapes up in a couple of years. If I get things where I hope I can I might consider it, otherwise, won't be worth it.



SofaKing said:


> I'm confident it will. For our office "Friday Lunch" they provide, it was pizza. I limited myself to one slice of veggie pizza...I'm rocking the self control and will conquer this.


 yeh, you approach it in the right way I think. Right mindset, good logging, smart money is on you.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

SofaKing said:


> You're off to a great start! I also tend towards a low calorie, high deficit approach.
> 
> Of course, the lighter you become, the less calories your body consumes at rest and therefore the smaller deficit and slower losses.


Thanks 

I hadn't actually dont the calorie calculations and so forth when I started the diet, so I was pretty surprised when I saw the initial weight loss numbers



splendidbob said:


> @*Red October* welcome
> 
> That deficit . Very interested to see how it plays out. You are lucky to have maintenance calories that high. Mine was at maybe 2700 @ 265.
> 
> Oh, is that your maintenance level from previous dieting, or is it based on the initial loss on that spreadsheet?


It's taken from the maintenance figure from the TDEE (maintenance) spreadsheet on the first page, but it seems to roughly match the weight loss rate I've had so far.

Even when putting a desired weight loss rate of 2kg/week into the sheet, it suggests eating ~1250 calories per day, which is pretty close to what I've been having



splendidbob said:


> ...water weight. Mine goes crazy with fluctuations.


I've been waiting several days in between weighing myself because of that, my weight varies by several kg over the course of the day, especially since I'm on a low carb diet which increases thirst a lot.

I think I'm drinking between 3.3-4 litres of fluids per day now, up from... maybe ~2L before starting. That's probably also a contributing factor is suppressing hunger, alongside eating mainly slow to digest foods


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Red October said:


> It's taken from the maintenance figure from the TDEE (maintenance) spreadsheet on the first page, but it seems to roughly match the weight loss rate I've had so far.
> 
> Even when putting a desired weight loss rate of 2kg/week into the sheet, it suggests eating ~1250 calories per day, which is pretty close to what I've been having


Ah ok. Yeh, I use my own spreadsheet which has other stuff on (though I mainly use it for the calories now).. I can't remember what length of time the TDEE goes for on that one, maybe a 5 week rolling?

The reason I asked is because (just a teeny little caution perhaps) at the start of a diet (esp low carb) a _lot _of water loss happens. This might mean that the TDEE may drop a fair bit once the initial week or two is outside the _range_ of the TDEE calculation (6 weeks in?), and your TDEE seems quite high atm if you aren't exercising. Just thought I should mention it not to be a downer, but in case that does happen and you get disheartened. Still, if you are fairly comfortable at 1300 calories, weight loss isn't going to be a problem at any rate.



Red October said:


> I've been waiting several days in between weighing myself because of that, my weight varies by several kg over the course of the day, especially since I'm on a low carb diet which increases thirst a lot.
> 
> I think I'm drinking between 3.3-4 litres of fluids per day now, up from... maybe ~2L before starting. That's probably also a contributing factor is suppressing hunger, alongside eating mainly slow to digest foods


Yeh, I just weigh daily after my shower. It fluctuates a bit but it all averages out in the long run. Ah yeh, you def have to drink like crazy on keto because it flushes all the water out .

The last time I tried keto was when I was doing a weight loss competition with a friend last year. I went sub 50g carbs for the final two weeks, then in the last week I upped my water to ridiculous levels (so my body was flushing water), then in the last two days, cut it down drastically, dropped all salt intake, etc so my body continued to drop water. I think I managed to drop 10lbs+ in the last week.

He wasn't pleased when I told him how I had done it lol (was absolutely within the rules though ).


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Ah ok. Yeh, I use my own spreadsheet which has other stuff on (though I mainly use it for the calories now).. I can't remember what length of time the TDEE goes for on that one, maybe a 5 week rolling?
> 
> The reason I asked is because (just a teeny little caution perhaps) at the start of a diet (esp low carb) a _lot _of water loss happens. This might mean that the TDEE may drop a fair bit once the initial week or two is outside the _range_ of the TDEE calculation (6 weeks in?), and your TDEE seems quite high atm if you aren't exercising. Just thought I should mention it not to be a downer, but in case that does happen and you get disheartened. Still, if you are fairly comfortable at 1300 calories, weight loss isn't going to be a problem at any rate.


Yeah, I know about the sharp drop off in terms of weight loss after a month or 2, I did a keto diet quite a few years back (though didn't have as much to lose back then) so I know It'll take longer than it seems at first

Still, losing that much weight, even as water loss is pretty good for morale, since you can still feel the difference when wearing clothes and such 



splendidbob said:


> The last time I tried keto was when I was doing a weight loss competition with a friend last year. I went sub 50g carbs for the final two weeks, then in the last week I upped my water to ridiculous levels (so my body was flushing water), then in the last two days, cut it down drastically, dropped all salt intake, etc so my body continued to drop water. I think I managed to drop 10lbs+ in the last week.
> 
> He wasn't pleased when I told him how I had done it lol (was absolutely within the rules though ).


hahaha, nice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

After being lazy for awhile I begin to not feel good..will definitely change that. Need to cut out le sugary drinks because I had 2 cans of em today and my legs began to ache..not a good sign.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Red October said:


> Yeah, I know about the sharp drop off in terms of weight loss after a month or 2, I did a keto diet quite a few years back (though didn't have as much to lose back then) so I know It'll take longer than it seems at first
> 
> Still, losing that much weight, even as water loss is pretty good for morale, since you can still feel the difference when wearing clothes and such


Yeh, just figured I should mention it, I realised I probably hadn't said anything about that spreadsheet when I linked it. It's great to know what your TDEE is, but from memory that calculator can be a bit weird at the start of the diet and takes a while to get more accurate. After a couple of months or so it is pretty much on the money though.

Obviously knowing what your maintenance is, to within 100 or so calories is super useful. Say you **** up and binge (esp if you are in keto) and you gain say 7 or 8 lbs over a few days. If you know what your TDEE is, you can literally calculate how much of that will be actual fat gain and how much water (cos 3500 cals = 1lb of fat). When dieting, thinking you have gained 5 lbs of fat, vs 1, after a screwup is a major difference to your mental state and what happens next . I mean even without the TDEE figure you know it's not all fat, but that kind of certainty is damn useful anyway.



> hahaha, nice


 It actually got weird when I did that water loss thing, someone in my group of friends said "oh, I heard you used weight loss pills to win" - "no, I altered the amount of water and sodium I drank" -

Disbelief.

But that's the same with any sustained weight loss, a friend asked me "what did you cut out?" - "nothing, I just reduced calories" - "well what exercise did you do" - "nothing".

Disbelief.

Like I had a secret magical technique I was refusing to share with her :lol. Should have just said "a poultice made from acai berries and other superfoods applied during the full moon on my bodies high energy intersections" or whatever to appease her .



Amon said:


> After being lazy for awhile I begin to not feel good..will definitely change that. Need to cut out le sugary drinks because I had 2 cans of em today and my legs began to ache..not a good sign.


Yeh, replace with sugar free ones  - I find coke zero to be the least weird of those, all the others (diet coke) taste like death.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I weigh 240-245 and would like to get down 168 tops. Should be 161 for my height.

In recent years I managed to cut down drinking and eating **** to weekends and got my weight down to 203, but that only lasted about 6 months.

I dieted once before in the past and managed six months too, but I never could get past the six month mark.

I've been sober now for 2 years and 2 months tomorrow, but my appetite increased and now I'm the second heaviest I've ever been. Been max 18 stone before.

Many years ago I managed to lift weights for 2 and a half years, day on day off, and for about 6 months of that I was at it everyday, so I do have it in me somewhere to exercise so much, but it was so long ago, before worsening mental health issues.

I NEED to lose weight now or I will drop dead or end up ****ed up.

I need to start hiking a hell of a lot more, but I think I need a hiking partner because it does get boring doing it on my own.

Once the buzz of reaching a mountain summit wears off my mind can start to think of all the people who have a hiking partner, and I can start to get bored too. 

Would be better if I wasn't so unfit and could remain active for longer, see more sites, hike higher. 

Anyway, Ive ****ing said all this but no way can I resist the 21 day matured rump steak, fried mushrooms and french fries I have for later, ffs. lol

And the bloody lamb leg for tomorrow.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Pete Beale yeh, its tricky to lose weight when you have mental health issues going on at the same time. I kinda look at it as something at least I can achieve, and it helps me in that way to some degree.

Exercise never really helped me personally, I found it easier to just make a deficit through diet.

Congrats on staying sober though man, that's a great achievement 

No need to ditch the steak and chips though anyway (just means you have to eat less before hand ). Have you ever tried anything like intermittent fasting? I basically do that automatically now most days, don't eat anything until 6pm (though my sleeping hours are delayed, so I guess it's more like just skipping breakfast).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll have a look at intermittent fasting, Bob.

I can't do exercise unless I enjoy it mate.

I used to hate lifting weights, but always felt good after a perfect workout, but if I performed a single rep incorrectly I'd get depressed.

It was doing something hard to perfection that gave me a buzz, and released endorphins, not the actually hard exercise. 

Yeah, I look at it as something I could actually achieve too, and achieving weight loss could change the way I feel and think, but I couldn't go at it the way I exercised in the past. That required far too much effort and it was mental how my mood would drop if I just ****ed up a little. 

I was perfectionist weirdo. lol 

Anyway, my portion of fries with my steak was far too big last night, and my roast dinner and pudding today would have given Henry Vlll indigestion. :frown2: lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I decided not to count calories and make my calories count. Its mostly about nutrition and eating healthy meals without having to count calories to lose weight but i cant seem to do it consistently. I need some energy due to feeling depressed most of the time and chronic fatigue i dont even want to come on the forums and be posting anymore it feels like a chore or burden and just feeds on my depression and anxiety, ive gained three pounds since last week so im back to 364Ibs I feel like giving up sometimes but when I dont have any food to eat I go mad and eat excessively the next day when i do have food to compensate the lack of nutrients my body didnt have from the previous day. ugh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

As of this morning, I made it through another 10lb block and now in the 2-teens at 219. 24.6lbs in 56 days.

Diet remains on point, though I'm having occasional moments of frustration where it feels overly forced. Getting in some amount of daily exercise over and above my walking commute. I feel better than I have in a long time, but my mind still can't seem to accept that this is the path I should be on and that it's all "worth it".

Do I have a long way to go? I think so, but I'll just keep it focused at 10lbs at a time...and hopefully reach the one-derland soon.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> As of this morning, I made it through another 10lb block and now in the 2-teens at 219. 24.6lbs in 56 days.
> 
> Diet remains on point, though I'm having occasional moments of frustration where it feels overly forced. Getting in some amount of daily exercise over and above my walking commute. I feel better than I have in a long time, but my mind still can't seem to accept that this is the path I should be on and that it's all "worth it".
> 
> Do I have a long way to go? I think so, but I'll just keep it focused at 10lbs at a time...and hopefully reach the one-derland soon.


Great work Sofa 

I wonder how many calories my standing desk is going to be worth in the end?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Great work Sofa
> 
> I wonder how many calories my standing desk is going to be worth in the end?


I think it counts for a fair amount. Your back will probably benefit the most. One of my clients uses standing desks alot. Pretty cool desktop platforns that you can raise to different positions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> I think it counts for a fair amount. Your back will probably benefit the most. One of my clients uses standing desks alot. Pretty cool desktop platforns that you can raise to different positions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Day 2 atm and its kinda harsh on my lower legs and knees, but my neck is sooooo much better. Have turned off my bedside laptop and only using this atm and then lying down with a hot pack behind my neck for when my legs stop aching 

Any calorie burn increase would just be a bonus. If the neck health improves then the gym opens up and that's gonna be cool 

This month if I do a low cal day todal (1400ish) and another 1300 tomorrow I can just sneak under 2200 average for the month which will be great .


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Day 2 atm and its kinda harsh on my lower legs and knees, but my neck is sooooo much better. Have turned off my bedside laptop and only using this atm and then lying down with a hot pack behind my neck for when my legs stop aching
> 
> Any calorie burn increase would just be a bonus. If the neck health improves then the gym opens up and that's gonna be cool
> 
> This month if I do a low cal day todal (1400ish) and another 1300 tomorrow I can just sneak under 2200 average for the month which will be great .


I think it'll all smooth out. You're doing yourself good by strengthening your core and improving posture.

You got this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Down to 129. Haven't been below 130 in many, many years. Hope this is actual fat loss and not muscle loss.

Was over 140 a year ago. My work pants were getting all tight. It was getting scary.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, last month:

Average calories :2210 (not great, but ok)
Average month change: -3.63
Daily deficit: 454
Monthly TDEE: 2664
2 Monthly TDEE: 2497

Last weeks average weight: 195.5, lowest: 193.4

Cant really grumble, as first three weeks were 2200-2400 average.



SofaKing said:


> I think it'll all smooth out. You're doing yourself good by strengthening your core and improving posture.
> 
> You got this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Am on my bed side laptop now, need to stop using it, yesterday i didn't use it at all, and actually went to sleep at the right time, cos no pc late. Also my neck was drastically better. Fingers crossed the standing desk, as uncomfortable as it is, it my cure. Going to move this laptop at some point today so I won't be tempted to use it at all.



komorikun said:


> Down to 129. Haven't been below 130 in many, many years. Hope this is actual fat loss and not muscle loss.
> 
> Was over 140 a year ago. My work pants were getting all tight. It was getting scary.


Goog stuff, shouldn't be muscle loss unless you are doing anything drastically low calories . How tall are you? Can't be far from ideal weight


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

First, this seriously is not a brag post, though it may feel like it. I'm just wondering if my rate of loss is normal or a cause for concern. I don't want to go to a doctor, honestly. And I really don't want to go back to detailed calorie tracking. I know I'm likely operating at a high deficit.

I still think my meals are "normal", though, and I'm not unduly hungry and I don't get dizzy when standing.

I do light cardio almost daily in addition to a short walking commute to the office. My typical meals for the day are a bowl of cereal with raisins and almond milk, a meat/cheese sandwich with an apple or light yogurt, and a bowl of soup (usually) for dinner. Sometimes, I'll use my juicer and make a large glass of veggie juice (beet, carrot, apple, kale, etc.) and seems to satisfy me, surprisingly, as a meal replacement.

I'm showing a spreadsheet and graph of weights lost in the last 2 months. The average is 3.25 lbs/week which is higher than the usually 1-2 lbs/week. I'm thrilled, yet wondering if there is something more sinister underfoot.

What do you think? *Accept the blessings that it's all going according to plan or is this too good to be true without an underlying serious medical condition?*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Back to binge eating again last night felt like i was back to my old habits back in 2005 where i would stuff myself until i felt physically sick. ugh im not giving up though because i simply cant i would have too much lose..


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing sorry man, im ill atm so cant give this proper attention, but what would your estimated caloric intake be?

3.25 per month likely includes a large water weight drop at the beginning as always happens. Measure the weight loss rate from the last month imo and see where you are. That more even end part of the graph is likely your realistic long term loss 

Would be surprised if it was something sinister, the coincidence alone of it coinciding with a diet attempt would be unusual


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> @*SofaKing* sorry man, im ill atm so cant give this proper attention, but what would your estimated caloric intake be?
> 
> 3.25 per month likely includes a large water weight drop at the beginning as always happens. Measure the weight loss rate from the last month imo and see where you are. That more even end part of the graph is likely your realistic long term loss
> 
> Would be surprised if it was something sinister, the coincidence alone of it coinciding with a diet attempt would be unusual


I'd like to think I"m still 1200+ per day, though won't know unless I track...which I don't want to do.

And for clarity, the 3.25 is per week and the cumulative average.

Sorry you're not feeling well, man.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

splendidbob said:


> Goog stuff, shouldn't be muscle loss unless you are doing anything drastically low calories . How tall are you? Can't be far from ideal weight


5'3. No, not drastically low calorie but I haven't been exercising much at all. I still have a fair amount of fat, so probably need to lose 5 more pounds. It takes a while to lose weight when you are a bit short.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> 5'3. No, not drastically low calorie but I haven't been exercising much at all. I still have a fair amount of fat, so probably need to lose 5 more pounds. It takes a while to lose weight when you are a bit short.


We're pretty similar - I'm an inch taller and about two pounds lighter. Although I must have a bigger frame because I'm actually thinking of getting back up to 130. I still have some weight in my stomach but my arms and wrists are all skin and bones.

And please tell me I'm misreading your status!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

So I came over the brand, Waldens Farm.

http://www.iherb.com/c/Walden-Farms

They have lots of products with zero calories, like jam, ketchup and even chocolate syrup with ZERO calories.

I am sure this can definitely help some of you guys reach your weight goals. I bought a couple of things from them yesterday and will come back to write about it here when I have received the products and tested them.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Whoop, up an amazing 7lbs on my lowest so far for absolutely no reason (illness based). Should be interesting to see what happens here. A lesson in not panicking at the scale.

199 today.



firestar said:


> And please tell me I'm misreading your status!


Nope she got permanently banned for making a mistake. See my upcoming exposure vblog for exactly what I think about that (uploading atm). :mum


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well, this is interesting, still maintaining the 7lbs raise  - my body likes to play funny games with me sometimes. Since calories haven't gone up, and body fat hasn't gone up I will watch this one carefully, but am prepared to consider this my current weight and work accordingly. How peculiar.

I wonder if the same thing that happens when I start weight training (immediate 5lbs gain) has happened here due to the standing desk. Presumably going from basically lying down the whole time to standing up is recruiting some more muscles


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, this is convenient. I keep telling myself that I want to lose some weight.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gotta start knuckling down a bit with my logging, and cutting out the alcohol. Make this month a goodun.



CNikki said:


> Well, this is convenient. I keep telling myself that I want to lose some weight.


 welcome on board then, maybe.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

after binge eating on cheese nips and bryers gelato ice cream ive gained twelve pounds in one week now im back down seven pounds just consistently yo yo dieting. diets dont work. i dont work. my emotions wont let me eat normally. im severely frustrated being in the emotional rollercoaster i need vyvanse prescribed for me by a psychiatrist not naltrexone. thats not enough. being thirsty for affection is the primary cause for my emotional and overeating and has been for over twenty years. all I can do is battle the bulge. but its winning.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

CopadoMexicano said:


> after binge eating on cheese nips and bryers gelato ice cream ive gained twelve pounds in one week now im back down seven pounds just consistently yo yo dieting. diets dont work. i dont work. my emotions wont let me eat normally. im severely frustrated being in the emotional rollercoaster i need vyvanse prescribed for me by a psychiatrist not naltrexone. thats not enough. being thirsty for affection is the primary cause for my emotional and overeating and has been for over twenty years. all I can do is battle the bulge. but its winning.





demon king said:


> So I came over the brand, Waldens Farm.
> 
> http://www.iherb.com/c/Walden-Farms
> 
> ...


Try something like this. If you have to eat something, try to eat healthy things or things with zero calories. Buy the Pancake syrup from that website and add it to fruit (Apple) for example. Be creative and experiment with healthy stuff. Healthy food can taste extremely good, and that may be everything you need to extinguish your emotional thirst.

I am sure that if you do some research you can find very good recipes for healthy food and other brands/types of food with zero calories.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

demon king said:


> Try something like this. If you have to eat something, try to eat healthy things or things with zero calories. Buy the Pancake syrup from that website and add it to fruit (Apple) for example. Be creative and experiment with healthy stuff. Healthy food can taste extremely good, and that may be everything you need to extinguish your emotional thirst.
> 
> I am sure that if you do some research you can find very good recipes for healthy food and other brands/types of food with zero calories.


thanks I bookmarked that website.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Gotta start knuckling down a bit with my logging, and cutting out the alcohol. Make this month a goodun.
> 
> welcome on board then, maybe.


Yeah, the booze can be a surprising source of calories.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, the booze can be a surprising source of calories.


Oh, they are logged as well. Its something altogether more mysterious, but still, something I shouldn't take lightly. I talk about it in my latest exposure blog and what I intend to do, but w.r.t. this support thread, I am pretty sure my weight has gone up by approx 8lbs with no fat gain, or at absolute worst, 1lb), just can't see where it can have come from.

Interesting to see how it pans out though


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Talked a little about this in my latest vblog. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/exposure-vlog-1947218/index6.html#post1088890481 (5 mins in).

Basically going for sub 1750 average calories to get some hardcore weight loss in.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Failed on that lol, found a pack of jacobs flatbread when I was half asleep and ate the lot in a delirious haze, extra 650 cals.

Gonna try to push March under 2000 though. The weird weight loss coming down again now though, 198.6 today.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Failed on that lol, found a pack of jacobs flatbread when I was half asleep and ate the lot in a delirious haze, extra 650 cals.
> 
> Gonna try to push March under 2000 though. The weird weight loss coming down again now though, 198.6 today.


Feels better to be sub-200, I'm sure...just mentally.

And I made a tactical error in buying a bag of almond butter granola. I haven't gone too nuts with it, but it's just too easy to snack on. Very calorie dense.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thankfully I dont care for beer. I cant stand it to be honest and it doesnt like me. Ill drink it when out with a group of friends but thats about it. I keep having to go to the bathroom not sure if its just eating from binges or what but its starting to worry me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Feels better to be sub-200, I'm sure...just mentally.
> 
> And I made a tactical error in buying a bag of almond butter granola. I haven't gone too nuts with it, but it's just too easy to snack on. Very calorie dense.


Yeh, though this is the advantage of logging, unless I have done some absolutely spectacular eating while drunk (not that impossible), I know this has to be a weird weight fluctuation. The sheer volume of calories I would need to escalate my weight by that much would be insane.

The drops in water weight usually come from low calorie / low carb days, and yesterday was 2569 cals 255g of carbs. My bet then either related to the illness or related to being standing most of the time now (the latter sounds bizarre though hah).

My prediction 296.4 tomorrow or the day after.

It's still scary though, when weight does this. If I didn't _know_ 100% it couldn't be fat gain I might have panicked. Stuff like that where your body messes around with you can even throw you off the diet if you aren't careful.

I need to crack this damn almost asleep binge thing though (instigated by the antihistamines, which I no longer take, but the behaviour remained). 

All well with you sir?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, though this is the advantage of logging, unless I have done some absolutely spectacular eating while drunk (not that impossible), I know this has to be a weird weight fluctuation. The sheer volume of calories I would need to escalate my weight by that much would be insane.
> 
> The drops in water weight usually come from low calorie / low carb days, and yesterday was 2569 cals 255g of carbs. My bet then either related to the illness or related to being standing most of the time now (the latter sounds bizarre though hah).
> 
> ...


As good as can be expected. A bit of a peak in the graph from a weekend treat, less cardio lately, and a good muscle workout from a hike.

Some emotional turmoil, but will keep sailing the course.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm on day 25 of my low-carb, low-calorie diet, and 5.2kg (~11.5 lbs) lighter

I guess the initial 2kg/week loss rate wasn't really sustainable, and was probably largely water weight. Still, the difference is noticeable, I already have several shirts that fit comfortably again

I haven't been counting strictly as much recently, and I have the occasional cheat day where I'll have something that I've been missing, I probably go up to ~2000 calories on those days. most days I think I'm managing to stay in the ~1300 +/-300 calorie range though


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My week,
Almost made a super low cal one, but failed and ate 200g of bread very late last night (was only on 1400 cals up to that point so no biggie). Still trying to keep calories down.

Average calories for the week 2050, average weight 199.4 up 4lbs average on previous weeks. This is due to the standing desk I am now fairly sure. It absolutely _cannot_ be fat gain because my calories aren't high enough for it.

Will be interesting to see what happens over the coming weeks. I might start using the bodyfat calipers now, should be low enough for those to start being useful.

Gonna try for a very low cal one today, sleep when hungry, as always, will be the issue though.



SofaKing said:


> As good as can be expected. A bit of a peak in the graph from a weekend treat, less cardio lately, and a good muscle workout from a hike.
> 
> Some emotional turmoil, but will keep sailing the course.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Good man, keep checking in, keep on task, I believe in the king of Sofa's.



Red October said:


> I'm on day 25 of my low-carb, low-calorie diet, and 5.2kg (~11.5 lbs) lighter
> 
> I guess the initial 2kg/week loss rate wasn't really sustainable, and was probably largely water weight. Still, the difference is noticeable, I already have several shirts that fit comfortably again
> 
> I haven't been counting strictly as much recently, and I have the occasional cheat day where I'll have something that I've been missing, I probably go up to ~2000 calories on those days. most days I think I'm managing to stay in the ~1300 +/-300 calorie range though


If you don't mind me asking, how has the weight loss been for each week (and average calories), how has the TDEE changed? (just curious, I like data)

Also, beware, "probably" calories (). If it's still coming off though, its all good. Minor cheats work out up to a point (and help sanity).


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> I might start using the bodyfat calipers now, should be low enough for those to start being useful.
> 
> Good man, keep checking in, keep on task, I believe in the king of Sofa's.


Sounds like you're still fighting the good fight, though. No real hops off the wagon, good on you. Thanks for your thread and keeping tabs on me, too!

I'll be very interested to hear you experience with calipers. That is something that is difficult for trained professionals to get accurate since you have to be consistent with both sites and the technique to grab the right folds. I still think without the displacement method, all other methods are suitable for a trend, not an accurate measure. I no longer have my biolectrical impedance handheld scanner, but I'm honestly not terribly concerned about that composition...not for a long long while.

As of yesterday, I was at 215 pounds, down 28.6 over 9.14 weeks for 11.74% loss of weight from the starting point, averaging 3.13 lbs/week.

My continued success has been on:
1) Daily (or near daily) weigh-ins to keep me on guard.
2) Having my recumbent bike on a trainer stand so I can spin for an hour while watching TV.
3) My daily commute is a short walk to work and being in the city forces me to pretty much walk everywhere I need to go.
4) Having a juicer so I can make a nutrient rich, low calorie fresh veggie juice which has been suitable for meal replacements. This is just a sporadic approach, though a juice-fast sounds appealing.
5) Joining a meetup.com hiking group that helps to force me out at least once each weekend for more intense exercise.
6) I'm making 95% of my own meals, when I don't travel. Despite having so many restaurant options within 2 blocks radius, I've been diligent to prepare breakfast, lunch, and dinner for most all meals.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Going to plant myself in this thread. Good job Bob and everyone else on the weight loss!

I gained about 40 pounds in 6 months last year through sheer lack of activity and overeating. So at the end of December I pledged to drop that weight and try to get myself to mid range BMI which has been about 5 years since I was last at that weight, about 165. 
There has been a few slip ups, but I'm dropping about 5 pounds a month. And that needs to be cranked up because I really want to get all this weight off. 

Haven't been counting calories, but mostly eating light meals of lean meats, dairy and green vegetables. And cutting back as much salt, sugar and processed foods as possible. 
Also doing intermittent fasting and I'm going to start doing a full days of fasting maybe once a week.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Riker said:


> Going to plant myself in this thread. Good job Bob and everyone else on the weight loss!
> 
> I gained about 40 pounds in 6 months last year through sheer lack of activity and overeating. So at the end of December I pledged to drop that weight and try to get myself to mid range BMI which has been about 5 years since I was last at that weight, about 165.
> There has been a few slip ups, but I'm dropping about 5 pounds a month. And that needs to be cranked up because I really want to get all this weight off.
> ...


5 lbs a month is a pretty decent rate of loss tbh, nothing to be sniffed at, esp as you aren't logging  Good job and keep up the good work.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> 5 lbs a month is a pretty decent rate of loss tbh, nothing to be sniffed at, esp as you aren't logging  Good job and keep up the good work.


Thanks. Rather than logging I'm more going by belt notches, already down about 4 notches and smaller clothes now fit me. So that's always fun to notice.
Are you guys using any weight loss software or apps for tracking your progress?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Riker I use myfitnesspal and a custom spreadsheet which lets me average calories and whatnot. Yeh, a new belt knotch is always fun, my belt got so ridiculous (it wrapped half way around my body) I actually bought a new one the other day .

also:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Riker said:


> Thanks. Rather than logging I'm more going by belt notches, already down about 4 notches and smaller clothes now fit me. So that's always fun to notice.
> Are you guys using any weight loss software or apps for tracking your progress?


Welcome and good job on your progress so far. I'm not logging calories or exercise. The only tracking is a Google Sheets spreadsheet I keep in the cloud with my weighins and a graph. I find it helpful to look at it as a trend picture overall..and i do find the weigh-ins to motivate me. Either I'm down and I don't want to go back up or I'm up and I want to go down...it's the longer periods of stagnation that always are a challenge, but those break eventually.

Best wishes!


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> @*Riker* I use myfitnesspal and a custom spreadsheet which lets me average calories and whatnot. Yeh, a new belt knotch is always fun, my belt got so ridiculous (it wrapped half way around my body) I actually bought a new one the other day .
> 
> also:


That app gets a lot of buzz so I'll give it a go. Making a spreadsheet must help you out a bunch, plus if you ever need to lose weight in the future it's probably a valuable reference.
It'll be a while before I can ease over a chair like the real Riker. I actually ruined my wood chair from leaning too much with it. 
How many people can claim to be fat enough to break a chair? :laugh:


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Welcome and good job on your progress so far. I'm not logging calories or exercise. The only tracking is a Google Sheets spreadsheet I keep in the cloud with my weighins and a graph. I find it helpful to look at it as a trend picture overall..and i do find the weigh-ins to motivate me. Either I'm down and I don't want to go back up or I'm up and I want to go down...it's the longer periods of stagnation that always are a challenge, but those break eventually.
> 
> Best wishes!


Thanks sofaking, I know that struggle with the ups and downs. Best luck also!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My weight peculiarity continues, 201lbs this morning despite being very tight on calories this month  strangeness, but it will work out in the end.



Riker said:


> That app gets a lot of buzz so I'll give it a go. Making a spreadsheet must help you out a bunch, plus if you ever need to lose weight in the future it's probably a valuable reference.
> It'll be a while before I can ease over a chair like the real Riker. I actually ruined my wood chair from leaning too much with it.
> How many people can claim to be fat enough to break a chair? :laugh:


Breaking chairs one of my old worries, and toilet seats. I was the destroyer of toilet seats at 350lbs.

I actually broke one at 200 though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i was a destroyer of car seats. lol anyways today i decided to binge on a protein shake from herba life called mi caramelo. pretty good stuff.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I also noticed an improvement in my posture and 'social anxiety posture' overall. I walk with confidence when I work out - especially when I go play tennis with my dad! Man, who knew, tennis is awesome!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

A while back I was eating way too much junk food. I could really feel it in my chest with my heart racing. Not so much painful as it was scary. Weight loss has been going pretty well. Lately I've been doing the push-ups that you do on your knees. Have to start somewhere.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

mattmc said:


> A while back I was eating way too much junk food. I could really feel it in my chest with my heart racing. Not so much painful as it was scary. Weight loss has been going pretty well. Lately I've been doing the push-ups that you do on your knees. Have to start somewhere.


If I eat lots of really bad (salty / sugary) junk food after having not eaten any for a while I get actual hangovers. The same thing does happen with alcohol too though, so long as I drink moderately I avoid hangovers . Not that I am suggesting anyone does this, of course.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> If I eat lots of really bad (salty / sugary) junk food after having not eaten any for a while I get actual hangovers. The same thing does happen with alcohol too though, so long as I drink moderately I avoid hangovers . Not that I am suggesting anyone does this, of course.


By hangovers do you mean headaches or migraines?

Don't think I ever got that, just the heart racing. I don't drink much besides water to save on calories. Can't always cut back on eating as much as I'd like so water helps balance it out.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

mattmc said:


> By hangovers do you mean headaches or migraines?


No, but I never really get that with alcohol either, more a general nauseated / fatigued / unwell feeling, like my body is trying to process stuff and not doing a very good job at it


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> No, but I never really get that with alcohol either, more a general nauseated / fatigued / unwell feeling, like my body is trying to process stuff and not doing a very good job at it


Ah, I get ya. Sucks feeling like that. Also don't like alcohol because when I got alcohol poisoning I spent two days vomiting and going through other unpleasantness. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

seems like i can lose a lot of weight when i just eat twice a day yesterday i went from 369 down to 361 ibs today so i may have to stick to eating two small to medium sized meals day ugh


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My legs are grown massive from the standing desk lol.

Pretty sure that's the 7lbs 

Down to 200 again today, new knotch in belt yesterday, not at all concerned yet. Would be nice to slip in a low calorie day though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> My legs are grown massive from the standing desk lol.
> 
> Pretty sure that's the 7lbs
> 
> Down to 200 again today, new knotch in belt yesterday, not at all concerned yet. Would be nice to slip in a low calorie day though.


Are you still having any other neck pains from standing? Sounds like it's really paying off for you.

I assume the new notch is good news, i.e. tightening the belt.

I'm plodding along...212 this morning...getting bored with being good all the time, honestly. I was really hoping to get into the next 10 pounds mark soon. I'm at that awkward stage and need some motivational energy. I'm almost ready for the next lower pants size...maybe a couple weeks before they're feeling at the right level of comfort. I don't want to just be able to button them...they have to feel roomy enough. I probably don't wear my clothing at the right size...I don't like to actually "feel" my clothes on me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Are you still having any other neck pains from standing? Sounds like it's really paying off for you.
> 
> I assume the new notch is good news, i.e. tightening the belt.
> 
> I'm plodding along...212 this morning...getting bored with being good all the time, honestly. I was really hoping to get into the next 10 pounds mark soon. I'm at that awkward stage and need some motivational energy. I'm almost ready for the next lower pants size...maybe a couple weeks before they're feeling at the right level of comfort. I don't want to just be able to button them...they have to feel roomy enough. I probably don't wear my clothing at the right size...I don't like to actually "feel" my clothes on me, if you know what I mean.


Unfortunately neck pains still there. The ones induced by my lying down are gone, but the original pain (and numbness in my left shoulder) aren't particularly helped by standing. Basically the doctors need to get off their arses and do something to help . Still, it's ok when I am standing, better than sitting. I had a very low cal day and dropped 3 lbs overnight which helped the back of my mind worry about being back over 200 again, but I know it isn't a problem .

Hang in there though. You are so close to the 200 mark man


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Unfortunately neck pains still there. The ones induced by my lying down are gone, but the original pain (and numbness in my left shoulder) aren't particularly helped by standing. Basically the doctors need to get off their arses and do something to help .


I had similar symptoms that were very effectively treated with chiropractic care. X-rays showed some cervical compression issues causing some nerve impingement.

You can do some home treatment while waiting for more definitive care. I would recommend looking for Cervical Decompression Collars. For pain management, you can also consider Transdermal Electrical Nerve Stimulation (TENS). The links are just examples. I have one of the collars, but got TENS treatments in the office.

I hope you find relief...I know the challenges of living with a chronic pain condition. Thankfully, mine has been reasonably treated and managed to date.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Back to weight loss, good week last week but failed last night.

My average weight is still way up, (199.5), but calories are fine 2163 for the month. There is visible change in my leg muscle from the standing desk lol (old hill walking fat man legs coming back).

I still feel I need to push the calories lower though now. Need to get under 2000 for the month to make sure things are moving in the right direction.

I did fail last night though and eat 2900 (oops). Still, can be rescued 



SofaKing said:


> I had similar symptoms that were very effectively treated with chiropractic care. X-rays showed some cervical compression issues causing some nerve impingement.
> 
> You can do some home treatment while waiting for more definitive care. I would recommend looking for Cervical Decompression Collars. For pain management, you can also consider Transdermal Electrical Nerve Stimulation (TENS). The links are just examples. I have one of the collars, but got TENS treatments in the office.
> 
> I hope you find relief...I know the challenges of living with a chronic pain condition. Thankfully, mine has been reasonably treated and managed to date.


Alas those are no goes for me (I tried the decompression thing ages ago and it made it worse).

I have two disc herniations, I suspect the problem one is in the thoracic region which is why I don't think they want to go near it. The problem is the MRI didn't show "definitive" nerve involvement in that area. I am going in with a written doc to my gp explaining how it is affecting my life (basically I can't use chairs for long or look down for long), and hopefully this will push them to actually provide some ****ing treatment. To say that this is making my mental health problems worse is an understatement.


----------



## umair889 (Jan 5, 2017)

find the simplest ways for loosing weight by just drinking water:
https://www.marham.pk/healthblog/5-surprising-ways-weight-loss-water/


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

umair889 said:


> find the simplest ways for loosing weight by just drinking water:
> https://www.marham.pk/healthblog/5-surprising-ways-weight-loss-water/


I generally agree with this, though I think some counter-science has come up regarding the 8 glasses a day thing. Regardless, it's one of the easiest health practices to implement.

I drink only water and tea. Not that coffee is calories, but I doctor it up to drink it. And the acidity is a bit bad for me at times.

I keep a filter-pot of water in the fridge so it's always ice cold and tastes good, because my tap water has an off-taste to it.

Good addition to the thread, thanks!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

umair889 said:


> find the simplest ways for loosing weight by just drinking water:


Well quite, I would advise anyone currently not drinking water at all, they should probably begin.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Well quite, I would advise anyone currently not drinking water at all, they should probably begin.


I'm not so sure about this advice. Those who never drink any water at all likely lose the most weight during the process of decomposition. #silverlining


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bought a 5 pound bag of apples on Monday. Hopefully that will keep me from snacking on high calorie stuff after dinner.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Big picture update. The following does use BMI, though I tend to hate this only measure of health which was created in the 1900s and is actually a very poor indicator, but still valued by governments and insurance companies. I'd more focus on hip to waist ratios if I were willing to get a tape measure.

Starting BMI 33.1 (Obese)
Goal BMI (under 25 to be "Normal") of 24.5
Current BMI 28.7 (Overweight)

*I've crossed the 50% mark on pounds lost to reach the BMI target weight of 180 for a 6' male.*

I've been 180 and lower before and my body composition was poor despite having a normal BMI, so I know my journey will still be far from over even at this point.

I will say that once I reach that point, I'll transition my focus from weight loss and the scale to body composition and likely Body Fat % and perhaps some actual measurements. We'll see.

Still...good to get over this milestone.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Alright, I'm biting the bullet and joining the thread. At the very least it'll stop me spamming my friends with my weight every week. Been logging for a month, I've had some ups and downs but I'm currently 2.5kg under where I started. (I use kg 'cause it's easier on my sanity) And I think my BMI slipped into the Obese category today, so no more morbid obesity for TheWelshOne.

Current weight: 114kg

Target weight: 70kg

First target is 100kg so I can get some meds to help. And 90kg is my normal plateau so I'll have to work extra hard for that last 20kg. 

Currently on an average of approx 1200 cals, sub-100g carbs, and 1g Inositol per day. Exercise consists of 15 minutes on a vibration training plate every other day, plus a rare slow-moderate walk.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Big picture update. The following does use BMI, though I tend to hate this only measure of health which was created in the 1900s and is actually a very poor indicator, but still valued by governments and insurance companies. I'd more focus on hip to waist ratios if I were willing to get a tape measure.
> 
> Starting BMI 33.1 (Obese)
> Goal BMI (under 25 to be "Normal") of 24.5
> ...


Good stuff man, onwards 



komorikun said:


> Bought a 5 pound bag of apples on Monday. Hopefully that will keep me from snacking on high calorie stuff after dinner.


I once did that and binged on 4 apples. It didn't work out well in a toiletary way 



TheWelshOne said:


> Alright, I'm biting the bullet and joining the thread. At the very least it'll stop me spamming my friends with my weight every week. Been logging for a month, I've had some ups and downs but I'm currently 2.5kg under where I started. (I use kg 'cause it's easier on my sanity) And I think my BMI slipped into the Obese category today, so no more morbid obesity for TheWelshOne.
> 
> Current weight: 114kg
> 
> ...


:clap

Time to 2g on the inositol? Still tasteless and side effect free?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

splendidbob said:


> I once did that and binged on 4 apples. It didn't work out well in a toiletary way


I don't think I could eat more than 2 apples at a time. They hit my stomach like a rock.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Time to 2g on the inositol? Still tasteless and side effect free?


Think I'm gonna stick to 1g for another week. Had less to eat for breakfast with it today and my stomach didn't like it. I'm happy to keep going at 1g if it's helping though.  Just need to get two weeks doing the same thing so I can test what's actually working.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Big picture update. The following does use BMI, though I tend to hate this only measure of health which was created in the 1900s and is actually a very poor indicator, but still valued by governments and insurance companies. I'd more focus on hip to waist ratios if I were willing to get a tape measure.
> 
> Starting BMI 33.1 (Obese)
> Goal BMI (under 25 to be "Normal") of 24.5
> ...


That's great, fantastic progress!! You'll make your goal.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> That's great, fantastic progress!! You'll make your goal.


Thanks!...yes we will make our goals.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ok, I decided to upgrade my hardware and start taking more measurements. My Omron HFB-516b should be arriving next week. I want to make sure I'm losing mostly fat and be prepared for transitioning to body composition.

Tests are showing that Omron is better than other biolectrical impedance devices and for men, at least, is only 1.4% different from the Bod Pod, so that's good enough for me. Besides, it's about trends and not absolute numbers.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SofaKing looks fancy.

I should log in progress I guess.. average calories a bit high the last 3 days, this month on an average of 2202. Bit higher than ideal but should still be losing fat.

Weight is up at 198ish so it is dropping a bit since the standing desk made it jump 7lbs lol.

Going to try to get a consistent set of readings with the calipers later, see if I can start to incorporate those. I need to get my calories down this month though .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lol just did a measure, 3x and average, stuck em in a website, came out at 16% lol. Highly unlikely 

I doubt the validity of the calipers in the stomach region. I think I might instead just log the caliper readings on my leg, where I can be sure about consistency and compare those over time (since body fat % isn't really that important).


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Anyway, might as well note down how I did it here to repeat next time:

1. mid point from right nipple to armpit, 10.5cm from nipple. Vertical grab of fat about 2 inches, pulled away, and caliper measured half way between pinch and top bit of pinched fat.

2. Inch from left of belly button (edge point). Same way, fold was vertical

3. Mid point from knee to hip (24cm from hip with knee on bed). Fold was along with leg

Measures:

1. 10,10,10
2. 20,19,20
3. 20,20 20

Entered here http://scoobysworkshop.com/body-fat-calculator/ - height 74inches, weight 198lbs.

Has my lean body mass at 165.9 lbs

If this were accurate (I can't see my bodyfat being at 16% tbh), then my diet end point would be 186 @ 12% body fat.

No fking way on earth I am 16% tho lol. Still, I should be able to repeat those measurements accurately.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

*Homemade Soup - The magical weight loss tool! (excludes stews and cream based, but still leaves 1000s of recipes to consider)*

 Homemade - You control the fats and other high calorie items as well as salt levels. Most items don't even need added fats. You can sweat onions, carrots, etc., in water. It's a soup, not a saute. Done right, they're low in calorie, high in fiber, and gives your body what it needs to feel sated.

 Easy - Anything can become a soup. Keep some stock in the cupboard, some frozen mixed veggies, and some favorite herbs/seasonings...soup...done. Want protein? Get a rotisserie chicken from the store and pick it apart and throw that in the pot.

 Freezes - You can make a lot and save it. I have individual single serving containers with screw on lids that I portion and freeze soup in. I just have to remember to take them out 24+ hours in advance and I'm set. Soup is probably a better leftover than almost anything else you can make, if not better than the cooked fresh. And since you can make a lot of servings, it's economical as well.

 Veggies and Grains - A great way to sneak in items that you're not fond of. Rice, quinoa, farrow, etc., all great additions. You won't miss noodles, but those aren't a disaster, either. Not like having a plate of pasta.

 Filling - Soup can deliver a lot of nutrition in a filling package too. You can pair it with a small salad as well. Try and avoid the added crackers, bread, etc., but I sometimes will garnish some pureed soups with salad croutons for seasoning and texture.

 Convenient - While making soup is easy, it is cooking. But, you do it once and have servings left for days! That means you won't feel burdened to cook a meal and that means you won't go out, get takeout, or eat some other alleged convenience food that is likely high in everything bad.

Seriously folks, make some soups today!


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

There is no way I could personally do enough to lose weight. Anytime I get depressed, the only thing I want is either food or alcohol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> There is no way I could personally do enough to lose weight. Anytime I get depressed, the only thing I want is either food or alcohol.


Same here, but I've still managed to get on track. When I get depressed, I guess you can say that I get obsessed with being depressed, due to my addictive personality.

So, when I decided to start getting healthy again, I did it the only way I've been successful before...by getting obsessed with it. I can't make it a lifestyle, realistically. I have to be obsessive about it.

When I reach my goals, I'll have to find something health related to maintain it...move from one obsession to another and hopefully avoid the kind of depression where comfort food and drink isn't allowed in my life.

Try to think of it that way?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I am officially posting here. 

5'7"
155 pounds

Goal weight: 130

I would like to learn how to run. For now exercise will be walking.

I'm an emotional eater but have picked up the habit of grazing constantly during the day, so that will be difficult to change.

Suggestions would be appreciated. I'm three years recovered from anorexia, but am still trying to avoid counting calories.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Totally been meaning to get into making soups for a while, never got round to it. Maybe one day 

@Jermster91 yeh it's a problem. I am struggling atm mood wise and find myself overeating. I guess the way I look at it is to try to minimise the damage I do during these phases (and do what I need to to improve my mood). Not that this is a given and it's very easy for everything to spiral out of control unfortunately .

Not really sure what to suggest re depression and overeating, the depression needs fixing, I suppose, for it to happen.

@She and Her Darkness hmm recovering anorexic. Your BMI is 24.2 which is in the healthy range

Definitely *don't* count calories. Honestly, all I would suggest for you would be to focus on replacing unhealthy snacks with healthy ones, or exercising a little more perhaps re health, because recovering anorexia, and your weight is great. You might lose a few lbs as a side effect of making your diet healthier, but I figure that _trying_ to lose weight might be pushing things too close into dangerous territory given you are a recovering anorexic.

I don't know much about anorexia though (as a disclaimer), just would advise caution.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Myself, struggling massively atm, with this and pretty much everything else. Average calories over the last 6 days at around 2800. Weight up again too. Ominous times.

Haven't been able to do exposure stuff either. Ho hum.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Myself, struggling massively atm, with this and pretty much everything else. Average calories over the last 6 days at around 2800. Weight up again too. Ominous times.
> 
> Haven't been able to do exposure stuff either. Ho hum.


Hope you feel better soon. It's important to be kind and understanding to yourself in these moments. You've been working so hard in so many aspects and you of all pple deserve a bit of a break. :smile2: You'll come back stronger sooner than you expect. You've got this Bob.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful thanks


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> @She and Her Darkness hmm recovering anorexic. Your BMI is 24.2 which is in the healthy range
> 
> Definitely *don't* count calories. Honestly, all I would suggest for you would be to focus on replacing unhealthy snacks with healthy ones, or exercising a little more perhaps re health, because recovering anorexia, and your weight is great. You might lose a few lbs as a side effect of making your diet healthier, but I figure that _trying_ to lose weight might be pushing things too close into dangerous territory given you are a recovering anorexic.
> 
> I don't know much about anorexia though (as a disclaimer), just would advise caution.


i know how iffy it must sound. However, i'd say i'm more 'recovered' than 'recovering,' i'm long done with that hell, i just don't want to encourage myself back into a limiting mindset.
my weight is right at the edge of being in acceptable range, but i've had some concerns expressed to me about the change, my overeating is definitely a problem.

i appreciate your suggestions, i can see where you're coming from.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Warning: Whining post

OK, here's where the psychological **** comes into weight loss.

Today I stepped on the scales and I've lost a kilo since last week. That should be freaking amazing. It was last Thursday, so a kilo (2.2lb) in 6 days. :boogie

And yet my brain went 'Oh, shouldn't it have been more than that?'

Because this week my average cals have been 1040, and my average carbs 97g. That's the lowest since I started this... and I've lost a kilo in a week before. So how do I justify going that low with cals/carbs if it's just gonna give me the same result as when it was higher?

Every other time I've tried to lose weight (and believe me, it's happened a lot), I've been ecstatic with *1 pound* in a week. And now I'm not happy with 2? ****, I need to fix my brain...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Warning: Whining post
> 
> OK, here's where the psychological **** comes into weight loss.
> 
> ...


2.2lbs is great.

2.2 (lbs lost) * 3500(calories in a lb) = 7700 (total caloric deficit over the week)

That equates to a 1,100 deficit per day.

Your average calories were 1040, if this weight loss is all fat, your maintenance level would be 1040+1100= 2140. (it probably isn't btw, its too early to make that calculation, but this is just to demonstrate the 1kg loss is the upper limits of what you should really expect).

This _isn't_ the same result as when calories were higher, because weight loss != fat loss. Weight loss includes water loss. In the short term you can't really consider weight loss to be representative of fat loss.

The only way you can correlate weight loss with fat loss is in the longer term when you log. There is nothing bad about this weeks loss, it's all good, you did perfectly and the results were in line with that 

Edit, just noticed 6 days 

You are silly you know (I mean that in a nice way). 1283 per day. 1040+1283=2323 maintenance. That is not far off my maintenance as a 6ft 2 version of this (with slightly whiter teeth)


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> 2.2lbs is great.
> 
> 2.2 (lbs lost) * 3500(calories in a lb) = 7700 (total caloric deficit over the week)
> 
> ...


:lol

Tbf, I should probably stop using kilos. It's the '1' that's getting me down, I think. But working it in pounds right now is likely to **** with my brain more... It's basically a toss up between feeling momentarily bad (OK, a few hours) and feeling bad constantly.

Plus side, I just ordered 500g of Inositol. Even at 2g daily, that'd last me 'til the end of the year.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> :lol
> 
> Tbf, I should probably stop using kilos. It's the '1' that's getting me down, I think. But working it in pounds right now is likely to **** with my brain more... It's basically a toss up between feeling momentarily bad (OK, a few hours) and feeling bad constantly.
> 
> Plus side, I just ordered 500g of Inositol. Even at 2g daily, that'd last me 'til the end of the year.


lbs is easier though because 3500 calories = 1lb, and 3500 per week = 500 calories deficit per day (so its very easy to do a quick calc to keep expectations in order). So you know 500 calories deficit (1lb) is a pretty damn good rate (it's the rate I have lost at over the last couple of years). 1000 calories deficit is a very good rate (2lbs). Anything over that is basically guaranteed water because its almost impossible to make that kind of deficit.

Honestly, for you with PCOS, expect this to slow a little. I don't say that to be annoying, but to keep expectations realistic and prevent a brain crash later. Anything over 1lb is _really_ ****ing good with PCOS, seriously. It's one of those "legit" weight loss ****er uppers. If you can lose at 1.5lbs per week, that will be absolutely magnificent.

Will also say congrats on your logging btw, ****ing perfect, and consistent, and I'm jealous. Much better than mine has been.

Inositol party yay


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> lbs is easier though because 3500 calories = 1lb, and 3500 per week = 500 calories deficit per day (so its very easy to do a quick calc to keep expectations in order). So you know 500 calories deficit (1lb) is a pretty damn good rate (it's the rate I have lost at over the last couple of years). 1000 calories deficit is a very good rate (2lbs). Anything over that is basically guaranteed water because its almost impossible to make that kind of deficit.
> 
> Honestly, for you with PCOS, expect this to slow a little. I don't say that to be annoying, but to keep expectations realistic and prevent a brain crash later. Anything over 1lb is _really_ ****ing good with PCOS, seriously. It's one of those "legit" weight loss ****er uppers. If you can lose at 1.5lbs per week, that will be absolutely magnificent.


That's the thing, I know that but my brain won't shut up anyway.  When I started this, 1lb a week was a goal that seemed unlikely. Now I'm down half a stone (water, most likely, but it's still numbers on the scale) and it's like 'Why is this not something I'm celebrating?'

Gotta get the brain in order otherwise I'll end up like my sister, and I definitely don't want that. Though here's good news: Tomorrow I'll be eating over 2000 cals, but if I can spend the rest of the week at my usual just-over-1000, my average will still be only 1150-ish. So I don't even need to make up for it. And I had pizza tonight. Granted, it was a ****ing tiny one, but still, pizza! Hands down, this is the best diet plan I've ever done, mate, thanks for putting me onto it.



> Will also say congrats on your logging btw, ****ing perfect, and consistent, and I'm jealous. Much better than mine has been.


:nerd: Thanks.

Though I'm sure when I've been logging for 325 days, I'll be far less consistent. :b


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok so update from me, not sure when I last did. Still going, but had a really crappy week this month with a 2800 average. I can still salvage it back into decent weight loss territory if I stay on 2000 and a bit below for the rest.

Weight back down at 196.4 today. Why? Cos weird.



TheWelshOne said:


> :nerd: Thanks.
> 
> Though I'm sure when I've been logging for 325 days, I'll be far less consistent. :b


Np  - it's the way to lose when you absolutely want to leave nothing to chance and get the job done.

Your brain will kinda chill out later on in the logging, eventually. Once the statistics pile up it gets difficult to ignore.

Yeh, been logging for a while now I guess lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Weight still hovering around the 196ish mark. Average a little on the high side, 2191 for the last 7 days. Not going to salvage the month into a decent weight loss one, but no gain is good considering week 2 

Need to get my proper weight loss hat on and get this **** finished, only a stone or so to lose. 

Target for the end of April, 190-192


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, weighing day. Down another kilo. Calories not too bad this week, carbs not brilliant. But I'm being consistent. 

Just have to keep telling myself '10lb down, 90 to go'.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> OK, weighing day. Down another kilo. Calories not too bad this week, carbs not brilliant. But I'm being consistent.
> 
> Just have to keep telling myself '10lb down, 90 to go'.


Excellent work, progress, your calories and carbs are fine 

:clap


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Excellent work, progress, your calories and carbs are fine
> 
> :clap





MTCC27 said:


> I like this thread. I lost 100-120 lbs over the past 16 months after struggling with my weight my entire life. I went from chubby to fat to right on the cusp of morbidly obese over the years.
> 
> I followed a routine (and continue to follow it) of only drinking water and eating a small breakfast before work (I added this after I lost the weight to help maintain my current weight though), then a banana and a baby orange at 9:00 then a P&B sandwich with another banana and orange at noon and for dinner, I'd eat whatever I want but if it was unhealthy I'd proportion it better than I used to and I kept my caloric intake to around 1500-2000 a day.
> 
> ...


Right on...excellent job and an inspiring result.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

MTCC27 said:


> I like this thread. I lost 100-120 lbs over the past 16 months after struggling with my weight my entire life. I went from chubby to fat to right on the cusp of morbidly obese over the years.
> 
> I followed a routine (and continue to follow it) of only drinking water and eating a small breakfast before work (I added this after I lost the weight to help maintain my current weight though), then a banana and a baby orange at 9:00 then a P&B sandwich with another banana and orange at noon and for dinner, I'd eat whatever I want but if it was unhealthy I'd proportion it better than I used to and I kept my caloric intake to around 1500-2000 a day.
> 
> ...


Good job and great transformation


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MTCC27 said:


> I like this thread. I lost 100-120 lbs over the past 16 months after struggling with my weight my entire life. I went from chubby to fat to right on the cusp of morbidly obese over the years.
> 
> I followed a routine (and continue to follow it) of only drinking water and eating a small breakfast before work (I added this after I lost the weight to help maintain my current weight though), then a banana and a baby orange at 9:00 then a P&B sandwich with another banana and orange at noon and for dinner, I'd eat whatever I want but if it was unhealthy I'd proportion it better than I used to and I kept my caloric intake to around 1500-2000 a day.
> 
> ...


awesome transformation congrats :smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, monthly update from me.

Average calories 2286. Average weight for the month +1.8lbs. 

Average calories are probably 2300 cos I slacked logging a bit. It's still a minor fat loss though (despite the weight gain avg) so no problems. The weird standing desk weight gain distorted things, my weight has been down at 193.4ish (rather than the 199 avg for the month on my SS), so next month the stats will show a different story.

In other news, I was warned against "getting too thin" for the first time today. I imagine this is going to occur more from now on, since I need to go below the point where I look my best.

In other other news, my wrists are ****ing tiny as there is no body fat on them any more. Mildly worried about that tbh, will mention it to the doctors next visit (worth doing given my joint / neck probs).


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Down another kilo. But I changed my goals this week so I'm further away than I was last week :lol I figure 23 BMI should be good enough to get the surgery I need, so that's my goal. Which works out at 67kg/150lb. Yes fellas, take your jaws off the floor, a woman doesn't have to be 120lb to be a healthy weight, nor does she have to be a fat pig at 150lb. In fact a woman 5'8 or above, at 120lb is underweight. Who knew, right?

In other news, I fixed my version of the MFP extract TDEE spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread. If anyone else is having trouble with an error while trying to extract, go into the code and delete the 'body fat' line. I guess since I'm not logging that (whereas everything else logs automatically) the code won't go any further.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Down another kilo. But I changed my goals this week so I'm further away than I was last week :lol I figure 23 BMI should be good enough to get the surgery I need, so that's my goal. Which works out at 67kg/150lb. Yes fellas, take your jaws off the floor, a woman doesn't have to be 120lb to be a healthy weight, nor does she have to be a fat pig at 150lb. In fact a woman 5'8 or above, at 120lb is underweight. Who knew, right?
> 
> In other news, I fixed my version of the MFP extract TDEE spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread. If anyone else is having trouble with an error while trying to extract, go into the code and delete the 'body fat' line. I guess since I'm not logging that (whereas everything else logs automatically) the code won't go any further.


Congrats on the kilo! Every one counts. I'm 5'10 myself and my goal is somewhere b/t 150-170 (when i get down there and do some muscle building and recomp I'll figure out what weight looks best on my frame.) Yes I cannot believe how many men think all women should weigh 120. Really 5' or 5'10. Really? Pple just parrot what they hear and don't really think things through unfortunately. Anywho, keep up the good work. I just recommitted yesterday. Wish me luck!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Down another kilo. But I changed my goals this week so I'm further away than I was last week :lol I figure 23 BMI should be good enough to get the surgery I need, so that's my goal. Which works out at 67kg/150lb. Yes fellas, take your jaws off the floor, a woman doesn't have to be 120lb to be a healthy weight, nor does she have to be a fat pig at 150lb. In fact a woman 5'8 or above, at 120lb is underweight. Who knew, right?
> 
> In other news, I fixed my version of the MFP extract TDEE spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread. If anyone else is having trouble with an error while trying to extract, go into the code and delete the 'body fat' line. I guess since I'm not logging that (whereas everything else logs automatically) the code won't go any further.


kilo metronome 

Good job as always .


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, me again. I started doing weigh-ins twice a week recently. What I've found is that my weight on a Saturday is down a kilo from the Wednesday, and my weight on the Wednesday is the same as the Saturday. I.e. I lose a kilo fast and then stay there. Not bothered usually.

Here's my dilemma (because there always is one and this could be TMI): It's my time of the month. AFAIK, that should increase my weight by, what, 3-7lb for the duration? Step on the scales this morning, braced for that number to jump up... and I'm down my usual kilo. I don't get it and it's starting to worry me.

However, a total of 6.5kg in just over 50 days (with some of those days being horribly non-diet-y). That's a stone (14lb). That's amazing. Still waiting for it to tail off. I'm guessing that'll happen when I get to 200lb, that's where I usually fail. And that'll be half way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's easy to look too thin if you have a naturally gaunt face. My face doesn't get fat, except for a bit of double chin. I look a bit like a trailer trash drug addict. So I can have a super skinny face while having a good sized pot belly. Many East Asians are the opposite. Skinny body but fat chipmunk cheeks.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Average weight this week: 192.5 down 4 or so lbs from the final week of last month. This month is going to be a huge weight loss (not fat loss though, this is just how it goes sometimes).



TheWelshOne said:


> OK, me again. I started doing weigh-ins twice a week recently. What I've found is that my weight on a Saturday is down a kilo from the Wednesday, and my weight on the Wednesday is the same as the Saturday. I.e. I lose a kilo fast and then stay there. Not bothered usually.
> 
> Here's my dilemma (because there always is one and this could be TMI): It's my time of the month. AFAIK, that should increase my weight by, what, 3-7lb for the duration? Step on the scales this morning, braced for that number to jump up... and I'm down my usual kilo. I don't get it and it's starting to worry me.
> 
> However, a total of 6.5kg in just over 50 days (with some of those days being horribly non-diet-y). That's a stone (14lb). That's amazing. Still waiting for it to tail off. I'm guessing that'll happen when I get to 200lb, that's where I usually fail. And that'll be half way.


Oh hi you again 

Yeh, nothing to worry about. The early week pattern might continue, but it probably wont. Remember though, you are losing fat the entire week, its just the weight drops at the beginning of the week. Important to keep this in mind.

Fat loss is _absolutely constant_ and obeys calories in, calories out to the letter. Weight loss isn't. A way to visualise it:

Imagine a fat cell being drained of its delicious blubber, when this happens water replaces it. The fat has gone, but the water remains keeping the weight up. At _some _point the water gets flushed from the cell and your weight drops. Many things can affect whether your body is retaining water, totally unrelated to diet. So yeh, try to decouple short term weight loss from fat loss, they only match up in the medium to long term.

I don't think it will stall at 200, there is no reason why it would. Remember it is just energy balance, you are making a whopping deficit (over 1000 calories per day), you will lose weight until you _aren't in a deficit any more_. So long as you log accurately, keep it going, you will continue to lose weight at this deficit until you finish (your maintenance will drop a few hundred on the way, but this will still be a >1lb per week loss even at the end). It will slow a little bit towards the end, but you literally just have to keep it going now, that's all.



komorikun said:


> It's easy to look too thin if you have a naturally gaunt face. My face doesn't get fat, except for a bit of double chin. I look a bit like a trailer trash drug addict. So I can have a super skinny face while having a good sized pot belly. Many East Asians are the opposite. Skinny body but fat chipmunk cheeks.


I think in order to see off the rest of my loose skin (need to get body fat pretty low), I am going to have to go through a "what kind of serious illness does Bob have, he looks so gaunt" phase


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Congrats on the kilo! Every one counts. I'm 5'10 myself and my goal is somewhere b/t 150-170 (when i get down there and do some muscle building and recomp I'll figure out what weight looks best on my frame.) Yes I cannot believe how many men think all women should weigh 120. Really 5' or 5'10. Really? Pple just parrot what they hear and don't really think things through unfortunately. Anywho, keep up the good work. I just recommitted yesterday. Wish me luck!


Guess what I got told today:



> I would not suggest aiming for anything above 140lbs at a height of 5'7, unless the majority of that weight is from muscle.


Healthy weight for 5'7? 118-159lb. But God forbid anyone be over 140lb at my height because ew, some guy on the internet will think it's gross.

Also, good luck! Sorry, should have said that sooner


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Guess what I got told today:
> 
> Healthy weight for 5'7? 118-159lb. But God forbid anyone be over 140lb at my height because ew, some guy on the internet will think it's gross.


You're referring to my advice to someone who was over 200lbs. I never said this specifically to you. I'm sorry if you took it as offense.

Generally speaking you want to aim for the mid-range of what's displayed on a BMI chart. While 159lb is considered healthy on the BMI chart, you are edging into the overweight category. Someone who is 200lbs 5'7 should not aim for 159lbs as their end goal, it's healthier to aim for the mid-range of ~140lbs, it has nothing to do with appearance.

Simply put, someone who is 5'7, 159lbs is going to have a higher body fat percentage than someone who is 140lbs (this excludes muscle mass differences). A higher amount of fat is not good for your organs, and as such is unhealthy.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

girafa said:


> You're referring to my advice to someone who was over 200lbs. I never said this specifically to you. I'm sorry if you took it as offense.
> 
> Generally speaking you want to aim for the mid-range of what's displayed on a BMI chart. While 159lb is considered healthy on the BMI chart, you are edging into the overweight category. Someone who is 200lbs 5'7 should not aim for 159lbs as their end goal, it's healthier to aim for the mid-range of ~140lbs, it has nothing to do with appearance.
> 
> Simply put, someone who is 5'7, 159lbs is going to have a higher body fat percentage than someone who is 140lbs (this excludes muscle mass differences). A higher amount of fat is not good for your organs, and as such is unhealthy.


I'm over 200lb. My original goal was 160lb and I was told I'd look fine. I switched that goal to 150lb in order to be a healthy BMI. Now you're saying 140lb.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

girafa said:


> You're referring to my advice to someone who was over 200lbs. I never said this specifically to you. I'm sorry if you took it as offense.
> 
> Generally speaking you want to aim for the mid-range of what's displayed on a BMI chart. While 159lb is considered healthy on the BMI chart, you are edging into the overweight category. Someone who is 200lbs 5'7 should not aim for 159lbs as their end goal, it's healthier to aim for the mid-range of ~140lbs, it has nothing to do with appearance.
> 
> Simply put, someone who is 5'7, 159lbs is going to have a higher body fat percentage than someone who is 140lbs (this excludes muscle mass differences). A higher amount of fat is not good for your organs, and as such is unhealthy.


This isn't necessarily what doctors and nutritionist recommend. Depending on a few things including frame, shape, amount of loose skin and muscle mass, dr's tell you whether to shoot for the low, mid or high of the range. In fact, they just tell you to shoot for the healthy weight range first and then see what looks/feels best when you get there. If you're over 200 lbs, mincing numbers within the healthy range that is more than 50+ lbs away isn't necessary and in fact can sometimes be counterproductive til you get there.

If someone hasn't been too overweight and thus hasn't been given this advice from a dr., it'd likely be best to not give precise numerical advice (outside of just shoot for the healthy range) to someone who has, especially if you're just interpreting numbers and not actually sure what a dr would recommended for someone coming down from that high. Source an overweight person who's been told very similar by 2 drs and a nutritionist.


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> I'm over 200lb. My original goal was 160lb and I was told I'd look fine. I switched that goal to 150lb in order to be a healthy BMI. Now you're saying 140lb.


It's okay to have short term goals of smaller increments. 150lbs is a good short term goal, but it shouldn't be your end goal if your motivation is to live healthier.

Appearance is subjective. I'm not saying you should be 140lbs if you want to look good, I'm saying that 140lbs would be healthier due to a lower fat percentage.

If your motivation for losing weight is solely for appearance then what your end goal should be should correspond to what you define as attractive, which is fine as long as your end goal doesn't result in you being under/overweight.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

girafa said:


> It's okay to have short term goals of smaller increments. 150lbs is a good short term goal, but it shouldn't be your end goal if your motivation is to live healthier.
> 
> Appearance is subjective. I'm not saying you should be 140lbs if you want to look good, I'm saying that 140lbs would be healthier due to a lower fat percentage.
> 
> If your motivation for losing weight is solely for appearance then what your end goal should be should correspond to what you define as attractive, which is fine as long as your end goal doesn't result in you being under/overweight.


So 120lb would be even better then.

Also, what's a healthy body fat percentage?


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> So 120lb would be even better then.
> 
> Also, what's a healthy body fat percentage?


120lbs would put you closer to underweight. 130lbs may be ideal for someone who is 5'7.

For an average woman, a BFP of ~25% is considered healthy. For a woman who is more physically active, ~18%


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well, do you have any legitimate sources @girafa to back up this stuff about healthy body fat % / BMI and health? There is at least one study I know of that suggests that being slightly overweight might be _better_ for longevity. _Significant_ obesity, no, but suggesting 130lbs might be ideal for someone at 5 ft 7 seems like entire speculation to me, and why 25% / 18%? Why would being active make a difference in the ideal body fat % ? Why these specific numbers?

I am not one usually for asking for sources, but you are being very specific number wise, so it seems justified in asking.

You should also bear in mind, when you are dealing with people who have a lot of weight to lose, and who _are successfully doing it_, that suggesting their target goals (which represent a huge loss of weight) aren't sufficient (esp if its like 10-20lbs difference) isn't a very productive thing to do.

(also, I am not having a go or anything, just suggesting caution )


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

My long and stressful business trip in India has become a frigging disaster. I feel like crud and I know I'm gaining tons.

FMWL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> My long and stressful business trip in India has become a frigging disaster. I feel like crud and I know I'm gaining tons.
> 
> FMWL!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Probably not as bad as you think, water weight will distort things if you are overeating. There is only so much fat you can gain in a short amount of time, the key thing is to limit the damage asap . Don't give up


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

girafa said:


> 120lbs would put you closer to underweight. 130lbs may be ideal for someone who is 5'7.
> 
> For an average woman, a BFP of ~25% is considered healthy. For a woman who is more physically active, ~18%


For what it's worth, I'm a good three inches shorter and about that weight. I look fine, even a bit on the thin side. I'm sure someone taller would need to weigh more to look healthy.


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Well, do you have any legitimate sources @girafa to back up your claims about healthy body fat % / BMI and health? Because there is at least one study I know of that suggests that being slightly overweight might be _better_ for longevity. _Significant_ obesity, no, but suggesting 130lbs might be ideal for someone at 5 ft 7 seems like entire speculation to me, and why 25% / 18%? Why would being active make a difference in the ideal body fat % ? Where are you getting these numbers from?
> 
> I am not one usually for asking for sources, but you are making very specific claims here about what weight / body fat % is most healthy, so it seems justified in asking.
> 
> You should also bear in mind, when you are dealing with people who have a lot of weight to lose, and who _are successfully doing it_, that suggesting their target goals (which represent a huge loss of weight) aren't sufficient isn't a very productive thing to do.


I'm not using specific numbers, ~ means approximate, they are based off ranges.

My source for BFP ranges are from the American Council on Exercise https://www.acefitness.org/acefit/healthy-living-article/60/112/what-are-the-guidelines-for-percentage-of-body-fat which lists average BFP in relation to people grouped by level of activity. Someone who is lives an active lifestyle is going to have less body fat and more lean mass than someone who is less active.

These are typical values and are intended to be used as guidelines.

As for that study you refer to about being slightly overweight in correlation with longevity, I doubt this includes having a high BFP. You can be healthy while overweight if the cause of the extra weight is from lean mass (in this case the BMI chart should be disregarded). Whereas a high BFP can cause heart disease, stroke, arthritis, breathing difficulties, diabetes, and a lot of other issues.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

girafa said:


> I'm not using specific numbers, ~ means approximate, they are based off ranges.
> 
> My source for BFP ranges are from the American Council on Exercise https://www.acefitness.org/acefit/healthy-living-article/60/112/what-are-the-guidelines-for-percentage-of-body-fat which lists average BFP in relation to people grouped by level of activity. Someone who is lives an active lifestyle is going to have less body fat and more lean mass than someone who is less active.
> 
> ...


130lbs @ 5ft 7 is pretty specific . Why not 140lbs, or 150lbs? 130 is also in the lower end of the healthy BMI range, why there?

Why have you suggested that the lower body fat is _healthier_ for a more active individual? It's more optimal presumably, because it makes it easier to do exercise, but it isn't better from a _health_ perspective. Can you explain why being more active means a lower body fat is healthier?

Who are the American Council on Exercise and where are they getting their data from? Why are they using body fat percentage which is practically impossible to measure accurately for the average person (esp @ 25%)? Wouldn't it be better to get your target guidelines from a health organisation rather than an exercise one (and I can't even find out how they are funded).

It's not what I was looking for tbh, you need to explain why 130lbs is better than 150lb for example. There isn't anything at all to justify the lower half of the BMI range to my knowledge.

You should have a read of this, you can track down the studies if you feel the need. There _is_ science showing that a BMI of over 25 is fine and might even be healthiest. Given that 160lbs @ 5 ft 7 is a BMI of 25, it seems like you have plucked 130 out of thin air.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-way-scientists-twist-the-facts-10158229.html

One of the studies:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15840860



> Relative to the normal weight category (BMI 18.5 to <25), obesity (BMI > or =30) was associated with 111,909 excess deaths (95% confidence interval [CI], 53,754-170,064) and underweight with 33,746 excess deaths (95% CI, 15,726-51,766). *Overweight was not associated with excess mortality (-86,094 deaths; 95% CI, -161,223 to -10,966)*. The relative risks of mortality associated with obesity were lower in NHANES II and NHANES III than in NHANES I.


Here is another one suggesting that the healthiest BMI is above 25

http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2520627



> The number of deaths during follow-up was 10 624 in the 1976-1978 cohort (78% cumulative mortality; mortality rate [MR], 30/1000 person-years [95% CI, 20-46]), 5025 in the 1991-1994 cohort (53%; MR, 16/1000 person-years [95% CI, 9-30]), and 5580 in the 2003-2013 cohort (6%; MR, 4/1000 person-years [95% CI, 1-10]). Except for cancer mortality, the association of BMI with all-cause, cardiovascular, and other mortality was curvilinear (U-shaped). The BMI value that was associated with the lowest all-cause mortality was 23.7 (95% CI, 23.4-24.3) in the 1976-1978 cohort, 24.6 (95% CI, 24.0-26.3) in the 1991-1994 cohort,* and 27.0 (95% CI, 26.5-27.6) in the 2003-2013 cohort*. The corresponding BMI estimates for cardiovascular mortality were 23.2 (95% CI, 22.6-23.7), 24.0 (95% CI, 23.4-25.0), and 26.4 (95% CI, 24.1-27.4), respectively, and for other mortality, 24.1 (95% CI, 23.5-25.9), 26.8 (95% CI, 26.1-27.9), and 27.8 (95% CI, 27.1-29.6), respectively. The multivariable-adjusted hazard ratios for all-cause mortality for BMI of 30 or more vs BMI of 18.5 to 24.9 were 1.31 (95% CI, 1.23-1.39; MR, 46/1000 person-years [95% CI, 32-66] vs 28/1000 person-years [95% CI, 18-45]) in the 1976-1978 cohort, 1.13 (95% CI, 1.04-1.22; MR, 28/1000 person-years [95% CI, 17-47] vs 15/1000 person-years [95% CI, 7-31]) in the 1991-1994 cohort, and 0.99 (95% CI, 0.92-1.07; MR, 5/1000 person-years [95% CI, 2-12] vs 4/1000 person-years [95% CI, 1-11]) in the 2003-2013 cohort.


Finally, once again, it isn't productive to come into a weight loss support thread and insist that peoples goals (which are quite reasonable) aren't good enough. Even if you did have credible evidence for your claims (you don't), its still not a productive thing to do. Telling people they need a more difficult goal (and thus making the end point harder to reach) is totally counterproductive.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Finally, once again, it isn't productive to come into a weight loss support thread and insist that peoples goals (which are quite reasonable) aren't good enough. Even if you did have credible evidence for your claims (you don't), its still not a productive thing to do. Telling people they need a more difficult goal (and thus making the end point harder to reach) is totally counterproductive.


Tbf he didn't start off in this thread. I quoted him as an extension of my 'All guys think women should be 120lb' exchange earlier in the thread. Though I didn't mention him by name. But he's just responding to that.

And I'm less worried about me and more about those users with a history of eating disorders on this site seeing such rigid thinking. But that's my own issue.

Also, girafa (not mentioning you because I don't wanna seem like I'm picking on you), when something is a range, please post the range. Saying approximately 25% is healthy when the actual range is 25-31% could make a lot of people with a 30% body fat feel like ****. Just like saying that someone isn't healthy at 5'7 150lb could make people feel like ****.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Tbf he didn't start off in this thread. I quoted him as an extension of my 'All guys think women should be 120lb' exchange earlier in the thread. Though I didn't mention him by name. But he's just responding to that.
> 
> And I'm less worried about me and more about those users with a history of eating disorders on this site seeing such rigid thinking. But that's my own issue.


Ah ok, apologies for that @girafa. It still stands in general though  - quibbling over 10-20lbs when people have a lot to lose isn't worth it imo. Moving to a healthier weight is the goal, and whatever makes that easier. 160 is fine, basically.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

still struggling like a mofo its HARD. so what am I gonna do? Hustle, hustle, hustle, HARD. well not kill myself at least.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Bad few days, mood wise. I was doing well on my cals though, even allowed myself some treats (c'mon, it's Easter, gotta have a hot cross bun) within my limits.

Today's weight, same as Wednesday, for the first time. Between that, this week's meltdowns about appearance issues, and the normally-supportive MyFitnessPal forum saying how ****ing stupid a 1000-1200 calorie diet is, I've lost all motivation. Just had a nice cooked breakfast (which was actually more like brunch) although I'm still under 1300 cals for the day if I pick it back up now. I just want this to be over. Or at the very least I wanna be able to say 'Look, go slowly, this doesn't have a deadline'. 1lb a week should be plenty. And it will be, when I'm under 100kg. But I'm trying to get to that point ASAP which means pushing myself hard. Just have to find a reason why.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Bad few days, mood wise. I was doing well on my cals though, even allowed myself some treats (c'mon, it's Easter, gotta have a hot cross bun) within my limits.
> 
> Today's weight, same as Wednesday, for the first time. Between that, this week's meltdowns about appearance issues, and the normally-supportive MyFitnessPal forum saying how ****ing stupid a 1000-1200 calorie diet is, I've lost all motivation. Just had a nice cooked breakfast (which was actually more like brunch) although I'm still under 1300 cals for the day if I pick it back up now. I just want this to be over. Or at the very least I wanna be able to say 'Look, go slowly, this doesn't have a deadline'. 1lb a week should be plenty. And it will be, when I'm under 100kg. But I'm trying to get to that point ASAP which means pushing myself hard. Just have to find a reason why.


Hey lady. I'm probably not the best to talk right now since I'm struggling with my stuff atm, but 1000-1200 cals when you're over 200 just to start shredding the weight off is not stupid. I've done that before and it works just fine. My issue is with binging/emotional eating then feeling bad when I do, giving up and starting all over lol. Trying my best to break that cycle, but the weight does fall off with those calories if that's sustainable for you to do. Of course when you're closer to goal and beginning to exercise and other things you'll shift calorie goals, but just to get it off quickly that's not bad. Many have had success doing just that and keep it off. Even on my 600 lb life (tv show over here) the dr will put pple far heavier that you or I on 800, 1000 or 1200 diets just to start getting the weight off. You're doing just fine. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Looks like joking about getting a GI bug on my trip came true. I guess that's a poor way to clean out my system.

Haven't touched the scale yet, though not looking forward to the bad news.

Get back on the horse, I guess. Just hate thinking of the ground that needs to be taken all over again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Bad few days, mood wise. I was doing well on my cals though, even allowed myself some treats (c'mon, it's Easter, gotta have a hot cross bun) within my limits.


Haven't spied on your calories for a while (lazy), but knowing you I am sure it will be fine.



TheWelshOne said:


> Today's weight, same as Wednesday, for the first time. Between that, this week's meltdowns about appearance issues, and the normally-supportive MyFitnessPal forum saying how ****ing stupid a 1000-1200 calorie diet is, I've lost all motivation. Just had a nice cooked breakfast (which was actually more like brunch) although I'm still under 1300 cals for the day if I pick it back up now. I just want this to be over. Or at the very least I wanna be able to say 'Look, go slowly, this doesn't have a deadline'. 1lb a week should be plenty. And it will be, when I'm under 100kg. But I'm trying to get to that point ASAP which means pushing myself hard. Just have to find a reason why.


You don't need to do it quickly. You have a reason though, your health. PCOS isn't something to be taken lightly, it affects everything including your mood and losing weight has a hugely beneficial effect in its treatment.

There isn't a deadline though.

Re myfitnesspal forum:

Don't go there, it's like getting advice about weight loss on here, or down the pub, people are idiots w.r.t. weight loss (which is why they suggest stupid stuff like "you have to exercise"). There is absolutely _no_ problem with 1000 calories, as a woman, esp one with PCOS. The amount of bull**** flying about re weight loss is staggering. You don't need more information re weight loss, you already know how to do it . So yeh, imo, you have it all down, don't look for more information, because it will just be misinformation.

Re no weight loss, had to happen sooner or later, if you haven't gone crazy with calories you will probably still lose on Wed's weigh in if you stick to it for the rest of the week.

Re long term motivation, yeh this happens, if the lack of food and low calories and hunger are a problem, go to maintenance for a week and have a diet break (say 2000 calories per day). Your weight will go up but you wont gain fat.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@TheWelshOne just checked diary, its all fine. Honestly as your mood is low its probably worth having a few higher calorie days, the low cals might not be helping (happens for some folks). Keep logging though, have a few up to 2000, then back on would be my advice. You will gain water weight, but you won't gain fat so long as the calories are sub 2000, literally it will just be a few days later to reach your goal, and its going to be a whole lot better than quitting entirely because the low mood gets to you 

Shoot me a skype msg if you need to talk (heading out for a bit now will be back in later ).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

have been yo yo dieting since 2005 and the journey continues i want that freaking med vyvanse for binge eating disorder i hope my general practioner prescribes it for me and realizes it can help me at least not kill me with heart problems.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I haven't updated here for a while, still going 

Have been gyming last week so my calories are up a bit, but averaging 2174 so far this month. Weight average is down to 192.8. Current weight is 191ish I think.

Not too far from my end goal now. Will see how I am at 185. I might have to push lower to see if I can get rid of the little bit of loose skin I have (while there is still fat there it might not tighten). Will have a go at another bodyfat caliper reading I guess soon


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

so i just started a month and a half ago. i've lost 10lbs. i fell off the wagon and gained 3lbs back. but i got a fitbit and i'm gonna try to get back on the horse. it's ****ing hard.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

regimes said:


> so i just started a month and a half ago. i've lost 10lbs. i fell off the wagon and gained 3lbs back. but i got a fitbit and i'm gonna try to get back on the horse. it's ****ing hard.


Good job. I think there are a few ways to look at this, some more helpful than others..

1. I did great, then I fell off the wagon, I have gained back 3lbs already
2. I have lost 7lb, yay



How we think about this stuff affects whether we continue or not, so I guess do you feel differently about the weight loss now, than you did when you lost 7lbs the first time? I would hazard a guess that you felt more positive before, but its actually _exactly_ the same in reality, you have lost 7lbs. Pretend you never fell off the wagon, you are 7lbs down .

Good work and hope you can keep going.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Soo, started weight training at the gym again. As expected, three things have happened:

1. Weight has jumped from 191 to 194.5
2. Strength gains are insane (muscle memory is real)
3. Appetite has gone through the ****ing roof.

3 is what bothers me, and I am not quite sure how to deal with it. This is why I avoid exercise when losing weight, my appetite increases maybe 3-4x the amount of calories I burn doing the exercise and it becomes hellish to keep under control. I guess I need to have two days between sessions and get the calories v low on the second day to keep under maintenance.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Need new scales.

Mine get moved every time they're used, so they're never in the same place. They're also not digital, and sometimes the needle doesn't go right back to 0. So here's what happened this morning:

Me: Supposed to be 109 but it's probably 110
Mum: (who looks so I don't have to) It's just hovering below 110
Me: Sigh, right [steps off]
Mum: Oh wait, that hasn't gone back to zero
[adjust, step back on]
Mum: That's 109
[steps off, checks it's zero, steps back on]
Mum: And that's 108
[steps off, checks it's zero, steps back on]
Mum: 109 again

So... idk, 1kg down for the week, 109kg today? ****ing scales.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@TheWelshOne yeh, new scales probably a good idea lol.

My electronic ones vary by 1lb or so though on repeated weighings, I just go by the first one. Might be good for you to do the same actually. Call it 110 and see how it affects you .


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @TheWelshOne yeh, new scales probably a good idea lol.
> 
> My electronic ones vary by 1lb or so though on repeated weighings, I just go by the first one. Might be good for you to do the same actually. Call it 110 and see how it affects you .


Bought new scales.  Will probably wait until next Wednesday to use them (assuming they've arrived) but will likely do a side-by-side weigh for that first time, just to lessen the blow. Might weigh again tomorrow morning, just to check if 109 is OK. 110 might send me into a meltdown. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Bought new scales.  Will probably wait until next Wednesday to use them (assuming they've arrived) but will likely do a side-by-side weigh for that first time, just to lessen the blow. Might weigh again tomorrow morning, just to check if 109 is OK. 110 might send me into a meltdown. :lol


It's doesn't really matter what the number says though, so long as you make a note of the difference between the two somewhere (add that to your starting weight), you still have your loss, and that is the only thing that matters atm .


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Soo, started weight training at the gym again. As expected, three things have happened:
> 
> 1. Weight has jumped from 191 to 194.5
> 2. Strength gains are insane (muscle memory is real)
> ...


You're still doing the right thing, even if it means getting used to the higher appetite. Carry on.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

splendidbob said:


> Good job. I think there are a few ways to look at this, some more helpful than others..
> 
> 1. I did great, then I fell off the wagon, I have gained back 3lbs already
> 2. I have lost 7lb, yay
> ...


hey, thanks! that's a good way to look at it. :lol


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

haven't gotten back on the horse yet. end of the semester work is eating up all my time outside of work, and making me depressed that i can't go outside and do things when it's sunny. just need to get through the next few weeks and then my goal for this summer is to drop 20lbs, and draw something every day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Anyway, might as well note down how I did it here to repeat next time:
> 
> 1. mid point from right nipple to armpit, 10.5cm from nipple. Vertical grab of fat about 2 inches, pulled away, and caliper measured half way between pinch and top bit of pinched fat.
> 
> ...


Going to do this again now, since weight has shot up cos weight training and scales aren't proving too reliable atm.

1. 8,8,8
2. 21, 19, 20
3, 16, 17, 16

Has my lean body mass at 166.8lbs

Body fat @ 14%.

Given what it says about the fat free mass index (mine is 21) yeh, its definitely off :lol (I am not "noticeably muscular", except in the legs maybe). Nonetheless the caliper measurements are down, so can't really complain about that.

Weight up at 195 atm. Have raised my allowable calories by 100 per day to compensate for the gym going. I am possibly in danger of spinning my wheels atm, but might be ok as I am gaining strength very quickly due to muscle memory.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Always struggled with weight throughout my life, and it seems that I've gotten into this annoying habit. 
First, I workout for a couple of weeks, then I end up losing the motivation to do anything from a couple of days to a month. So all of that hard work was done for nothing, then I end up having to start over, and so on. Staying home doesn't help either..back in 2015 I lost 15 pounds, because I worked out daily, stayed at school the whole day for 5 days a week and wasn't eating that much.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Amon said:


> Always struggled with weight throughout my life, and it seems that I've gotten into this annoying habit.
> First, I workout for a couple of weeks, then I end up losing the motivation to do anything from a couple of days to a month. So all of that hard work was done for nothing, then I end up having to start over, and so on. Staying home doesn't help either..back in 2015 I lost 15 pounds, because I worked out daily, stayed at school the whole day for 5 days a week and wasn't eating that much.


My advice would be to quit working out, since you don't seem to be able to sustain it, and focus on creating a deficit with diet only. Log calories etc using myfitnesspal. Add exercise later if you enjoy it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Averaging about 320 lbs. Have set a goal to lose about a pound per week. Probably should aim for more, but I figure I'm less likely to fail a pound per week. Have set a goal weight to be under each week and I lower that by one pound each new week. Last week it was 321 lbs and I managed to end Saturday at 320. So next week I'll have to be lower than 320 lbs. For the first two weeks I've just been keeping up, but hopefully I can get farther ahead. I'm trying to exercise more.

Have already been trying to eat more healthy foods for close to a year. I'm up to around 44 servings of healthy food a week. I also increase this goal by an additional serving each week. Haven't lost weight though because I eat too much bad stuff in between the good stuff. I'm trying to take it more serious now and reduce the amount of junk food in between.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So my suspicions proved correct again, cardio is just a big no no for me (at least intense stuff). >4000 calorie bingy day yesterday, and _immense_ hunger due to ah hour on the treadmill yesterday (and weight training every other day).

The problem of course is that:

1. My hunger raises drastically more than the calories burned
2. I have no way to know (short term) what my new maintenance level is. I am at the point where I am able to use body fat calipers, but its too long term. Weight is all over the place.

I think the priority is to eliminate the binging so am going to try to raise my calories to 2400 for a week, and see how I get on. I don't really want to spin my wheels here, so near to the end fat loss goal though, I might need to reduce weight training frequency significantly to get the calories down.

Binging is absolutely horrible for my mental health, my mood log has shown me this, and I absolutely have to get it under control.



slyfox said:


> Averaging about 320 lbs. Have set a goal to lose about a pound per week. Probably should aim for more, but I figure I'm less likely to fail a pound per week. Have set a goal weight to be under each week and I lower that by one pound each new week. Last week it was 321 lbs and I managed to end Saturday at 320. So next week I'll have to be lower than 320 lbs. For the first two weeks I've just been keeping up, but hopefully I can get farther ahead. I'm trying to exercise more.
> 
> Have already been trying to eat more healthy foods for close to a year. I'm up to around 44 servings of healthy food a week. I also increase this goal by an additional serving each week. Haven't lost weight though because I eat too much bad stuff in between the good stuff. I'm trying to take it more serious now and reduce the amount of junk food in between.


It's good that you are eating more healthily for sure, ultimately though, for weight loss, calorie restriction needs to happen  - and imo some form of monitoring is going to be necessary to do this (because for those of us with a propensity to overeat, our hunger / brains cannot be relied upon, they are deceptive little ****s :lol).

I would honestly recommend myfitnesspal calorie logging (it's not too annoying if you eat fairly scheduled meals, as you can save the meals), but failing that, perhaps logging the number of times you eat the junk food in between the healthy food might be something to try?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

splendidbob said:


> It's good that you are eating more healthily for sure, ultimately though, for weight loss, calorie restriction needs to happen  - and imo some form of monitoring is going to be necessary to do this (because for those of us with a propensity to overeat, our hunger / brains cannot be relied upon, they are deceptive little ****s :lol).
> 
> I would honestly recommend myfitnesspal calorie logging (it's not too annoying if you eat fairly scheduled meals, as you can save the meals), but failing that, perhaps logging the number of times you eat the junk food in between the healthy food might be something to try?


I'll check it out

Have considered keeping a journal of all the bad foods I eat. I would write down why it was a bad decision and an action(doing a hobby to distract myself from the craving, etc) or a healthier alternative I could've ate. Could also write down the good times where I actually choose a healthier alternative.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Fairly sure I shouldn't feel bad for eating a sandwich for lunch. I'm still well within my cal goals for the day (carbs are a different story), and I just had a sudden craving for it. But if I get up tomorrow morning and the scales have gone up/stayed the same, you can bet your *** I won't be eating bread for the rest of the year.

WelshOne, why are you like this?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Down half a kilo this week. Four potential reasons:

1) My weight loss is slowing down finally (well, it was thoroughly too easy until now)
2) The new digital scales are just telling me what I didn't know the old ones were telling me (in all fairness I've lost .5kg since Saturday's first weigh-in on the digitals. All I know about last Wednesday was that I was somewhere between 110 and 109; today I'm 108.5)
3) Being lax on my carbs screwed me up (like that damn sandwich)
4) Being slightly less attentive to my calories screwed me up. Though IIRC my average is still under 1400 this week.

Ugh.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Down half a kilo this week. Four potential reasons:
> 
> 1) My weight loss is slowing down finally (well, it was thoroughly too easy until now)
> 2) The new digital scales are just telling me what I didn't know the old ones were telling me (in all fairness I've lost .5kg since Saturday's first weigh-in on the digitals. All I know about last Wednesday was that I was somewhere between 110 and 109; today I'm 108.5)
> ...


5) Weight loss isn't linear. 

Though a 350 increase in cals per day = 2450 calories, which would represent 0.7 lbs less fat loss. So 4 and 5.

(not the sammich )


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Have decided I like my new digital scales. Was expecting something between 108 and 108.5kg. Instead I got 107.7. :O

@splendidbob Gonna have a sandwich later to celebrate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheWelshOne said:


> Have decided I like my new digital scales. Was expecting something between 108 and 108.5kg. Instead I got 107.7. :O


Wow you're killing it keep going .


----------



## mikoamoy (Apr 29, 2017)

I need help.
it's been a half year i started went to gym cycle class 2-3 times a week and dieting (with red rice because i'm asian)
everybody told me my body was really slim down but the when i weighted it down on weight scale..
My weight didn't change at all? idk if i'm doing wrong, in bmi i still obese 
my mom say i have a big bone and i can't really become really skinny.
some people say i was not really that fat looking just tall and kinda big?

well i'm insecure about this because in my country all the girls are tiny!
even the clothes i can't even buy normal girls clothes.
harder i try working out in the gym my body feel worse!
i keep hating myself anytime i didn't do any exercise or eating some meal at restaurant.

there was like a voice
"why are you doing this fat ***? you should be working out and nobody will likes you! you see that ugly photo someone took?"
it keeps stressing me out  i can't enjoy myself anymore and feel jealous of everyone tiny skinny body because i'm big!!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Have decided I like my new digital scales. Was expecting something between 108 and 108.5kg. Instead I got 107.7. :O
> 
> @splendidbob Gonna have a sandwich later to celebrate.


omg dreaded sammich 

Good stuff. I sent you a skype message btw re weight loss idea.

Welshy weight loss machine


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

mikoamoy said:


> I need help.
> it's been a half year i started went to gym cycle class 2-3 times a week and dieting (with red rice because i'm asian)
> everybody told me my body was really slim down but the when i weighted it down on weight scale..
> My weight didn't change at all? idk if i'm doing wrong, in bmi i still obese
> ...


If you don't mind saying, what is your weight and height?

Working out isn't the best thing for weight loss imo and probably wont be effective if there isn't diet modification, but before we even go there, need to make sure you actually need to lose weight . Of course it's up to you if you want to or not.


----------



## mikoamoy (Apr 29, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> If you don't mind saying, what is your weight and height?
> 
> Working out isn't the best thing for weight loss imo and probably wont be effective if there isn't diet modification, but before we even go there, need to make sure you actually need to lose weight . Of course it's up to you if you want to or not.


i was about 170+ height ( really talls for girls at my age) and weight 87 kg 
last year was 90 kg.. but my weight scale didn't change at 87
I do a diet, i didn;t eat fast food and instant meal. Always eating some potatoes or fish with all kinds of vegetables ( Brocolies,spinach,etc) as Asian, we have to eat rice everday ( that was make us fat) so I eat red rice , it's a non calories rice.
my leg becomes more hard and did kinda slim down,even the belly,face,arm ,almost all my body has slimmed down. My uniform become more bigger. but not the weight scale. I'm afraid i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

mikoamoy said:


> i was about 170+ height ( really talls for girls at my age) and weight 87 kg
> last year was 90 kg.. but my weight scale didn't change at 87
> I do a diet, i didn;t eat fast food and instant meal. Always eating some potatoes or fish with all kinds of vegetables ( Brocolies,spinach,etc) as Asian, we have to eat rice everday ( that was make us fat) so I eat red rice , it's a non calories rice.
> my leg becomes more hard and did kinda slim down,even the belly,face,arm ,almost all my body has slimmed down. My uniform become more bigger. but not the weight scale. I'm afraid i'm doing something wrong.


You are right in assuming that unregulated quantities of rice and simple starches (potatoes, rice, bread) are big contributors to being overweight. However, I wouldn't just assume that switching to red rice works since there are calories in red rice. http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/generic-red-rice-1-cup-cooked-402126639 If you can, bob's method of calorie counting is the most direct method to weight loss, as most of the other methods are just workarounds to trick you into absorbing less calories overall.

Also, I wouldn't worry about the immediate size change if the weight doesn't change. When you initially diet, the body can retaining a lot of water. In addition, any change in diet can cause gas, especially if you increase your high fiber vegetable intake (potatoes and tomatoes don't count). In the end, if you have less weight you will eventually become slimmer, if that is what you are going for.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

mikoamoy said:


> i was about 170+ height ( really talls for girls at my age) and weight 87 kg
> last year was 90 kg.. but my weight scale didn't change at 87
> I do a diet, i didn;t eat fast food and instant meal. Always eating some potatoes or fish with all kinds of vegetables ( Brocolies,spinach,etc) as Asian, we have to eat rice everday ( that was make us fat) so I eat red rice , it's a non calories rice.
> my leg becomes more hard and did kinda slim down,even the belly,face,arm ,almost all my body has slimmed down. My uniform become more bigger. but not the weight scale. I'm afraid i'm doing something wrong.


Yeh, pretty much what @Arthur Pendragon says. Ultimately losing weight is creating a deficit, the most certain way to do this is to log calories and ensure you make that deficit (it is also the most annoying, probably, but for some - me, it's necessary).

And yeh, there is a difference between weight, and fat. In the short term, things like water weight can have a significant impact on weight (5+ lbs), but in the long term, it evens out, so ultimately, if you aren't losing weight, you are eating too many calories (precise logging will help show this). I don't mean this in a bad or negative way or anything btw, it's just the reality .

Here is a BMI chart btw:










Now as far as I can tell, science isn't _actually_ supporting "optimum / health" weight as _really_ optimal, its suggesting the bottom of overweight (or at least, not being in the obese category), so imo, to begin with, shoot for this range, and then when you get to that point have a think about how you feel w.r.t. your appearance and what you are comfortable with. Health first, appearance later.

Hope this helps


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oki, little update from me for this month.

A month of absolutely bizarre weight change, created by both:

1. Starting lifting properly at the gym
2. Fairly heavy overeating

So, for the first two weeks, my weight dropped down to 191.4 average
For the second two weeks my weight is now at 201.

Calories consumed, week 3 average of 2507, week 4 average of 3157 (ouch).

Working off my TDEE (understating at 2400), this equates to:

749 calories of fat gain week 3
5299 calories of fat gain week 4

Total= 6048

Adding another 2k calories, just in case I under reported, thats 8000 calories, which roughly equals 2.3lbs fat gain. This is the most fat I can have gained.

However, I have also gained 1 inch around my legs, and old muscle growth (or water retention in the muscles) seems to have occurred fairly rapidly, so I am not sure where I am actually re fat. I also haven't factored in any increase in maintenance from lifting every other day.

Certainly though, I need to get my calories down _asap_, and nip this in the bud.

I am only posting this all in here so that others can see what kind of variation in weight is possible when caloric intake goes up, and you start training, and how this doesn't accurately necessarily reflect actual fat gain.

As a slight aside, the idea has been proposed to me for a weight loss competition, via SAS, which I think is a nice idea (for me anyway, to finish my weight loss and get to my eventual goal), so I will be making another thread and looking for anyone who wants to take part. It will be friendly and non serious, and just a tool to try to keep motivation up for 2-3 months for anyone who wants to


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Random thought re: body image.

Got one of those stupid clothes catalogues in the post this morning. (Thank you, sister, for signing up to a ton of stuff with *my* name so that *you* can get free stuff) As I was looking through the summer clothes, I thought 'I could probably wear some of these next year'.

Not the usual 'Maybe next year' when I know there's no freaking way because I can't be bothered to try. But an actual 'Yeah... this time next year, I can look.'

Progress, I guess.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OK @splendidbob need a bit of expert advice.

So, the digital scales are really screwing me up but in a sorta good way. I weigh on Saturdays and Wednesdays and generally have been recording a kilo a week loss on non-digital scales. Since I got the digitals, this is what I've had:

Saturday: 109.0
Wednesday: 108.5
Saturday: 107.7
Wednesday: 106.7 (today)

That's a kilo since Saturday. Should I be worried? I know that any loss is good and it should fluctuate etc, but really, this is all happening too easily.

However, there's one reason this could be legit. Since Friday I've been taking this wheat bran thing to up my fibre. So I'm kinda... cleansed. :lol Guess that could have taken the weight down a bit and then it'll level back out on Saturday?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> OK @splendidbob need a bit of expert advice.
> 
> So, the digital scales are really screwing me up but in a sorta good way. I weigh on Saturdays and Wednesdays and generally have been recording a kilo a week loss on non-digital scales. Since I got the digitals, this is what I've had:
> 
> ...


Yeh, see what happens on Saturday imo. How have calories been? Still tight on 1100?

Nothing to worry about though tbh imo, bonus weight loss.

Competition will be back on btw, so you are scary now lol.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, see what happens on Saturday imo. How have calories been? Still tight on 1100?
> 
> Nothing to worry about though tbh imo, bonus weight loss.
> 
> Competition will be back on btw, so you are scary now lol.


Average cals for the week 1056.

But I'm relaxing it a bit now. For a week or so. Gonna relax the carbs (from 108g to 142g per day max, so still vaguely low-normal) and not worry about the cals until it gets close to 1200.

10kg in 10 weeks, I figure I can afford to loosen up a little. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Average cals for the week 1056.
> 
> But I'm relaxing it a bit now. For a week or so. Gonna relax the carbs (from 108g to 142g per day max, so still vaguely low-normal) and not worry about the cals until it gets close to 1200.
> 
> 10kg in 10 weeks, I figure I can afford to loosen up a little. :lol


Definitely. Weight loss cannot magically stop if you raise a couple of hundred and raise carbs a small amount  - not with that kind of loss (indicating your maintenance is well over 2k). It might be a little more sporadic, but it will continue, no problem at all


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not quite sure where to put this, so might as well bung it in here. Since losing the weight I had a health check where the normal stuff (blood pressure / cholesterol / all of that) had come down to nice levels.

Well part of the reason for me losing weight in the first place was because I knew there was a correlation between body fat and low testosterone. Mine tested as low as 10.9 once (I think, which is in the borderline hypogonadal range), couple of other times 13 and 14. Was planning to get it tested when I had got to my target low body fat and gone on maintenance calories for a while, but the doctors tested it recently anyway and it was 23.7. (about 700 in US measurements). Could be due to other reasons but the primary candidate would be lowering body fat (the woman on the phone even said she had encountered similar cases).

I think there are a couple of mechanisms by which losing weight can increase testosterone, one of them is that fat produces estrogen, and the HPTA measures total sex hormone (including estrogen), which then determines how much T the balls produce (so higher body fat = higher estrogen = lower testosterone). I am not sure what the other mechanism is.

But yeh, if you are getting on a bit especially and carrying a few pounds, worth losing the weight to keep the old T levels up as well .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Anyway, might as well note down how I did it here to repeat next time:
> 
> 1. mid point from right nipple to armpit, 10.5cm from nipple. Vertical grab of fat about 2 inches, pulled away, and caliper measured half way between pinch and top bit of pinched fat.
> 
> ...





splendidbob said:


> Going to do this again now, since weight has shot up cos weight training and scales aren't proving too reliable atm.
> 
> 1. 8,8,8
> 2. 21, 19, 20
> ...


Quoting myself again for this, another check of this:

1. 6,6,6
2. 21,20,20
3. 16,16,16

Body fat @ 14%

Lean body mass at 165.71462168152235lbs (boo)

21.2 fat free mass index

weight at 193.

Seems body fat has gone down, but I guess this calculator rounds, so yeh. Moving in the right direction though as caliper measurements have gone down.

Still holding a bunch of blubber in my lower gut tho (boo).


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It's been a while since I've posted here, I've had a few major stalls/breaks since I started trying to lose weight back in mid February

To date I've lost a total of 11.6kg, could have been a lot more without the stalls, but no sense crying over spilled milk 

I'm doing calorie cutting/low carb, plus minor exercise. I'm not sure exactly how many calories I have per day, but it's certainly low enough to have restarted fast weight loss. For the last few days I've been losing weight at ~300 - 400 grams per day

at a rough guess my daily intake might be something like
breakfast: 300-400 kcal
lunch: often none due to being too busy at work to take a break
dinner: 500 - 800 kcal, but it really varies a lot depending on how tired I am. I generally try to bulk out my meals with high fibre/low energy stuff like radishes, mushrooms, celery, cucumber, spinnach, etc.

for exercise I'm doing 2km of walking each night, targeting a speed of about 6 - 6.3km/h (3.7 - 3.9 mph)

here's a graph of my progress since mid Feb, the stall periods are pretty easy to spot, and quite flat since I wasn't taking regular measurements at those times










Idk what my target weight is really, just 'less' at this point.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Red October good stuff. Also very impressive that you have had breaks and not regained during. It's (fairly) easy to lose weight for a brief period in my experience, the real difficulty comes when you aren't dieting and end up regaining what you lost. Lose 10lbs, gain 10lbs, lose 10lbs, gain 10lbs, lose 10lbs (remove the gaining parts and you are down 30lbs). So I think you have it well in hand 

Although my own weight gain atm is mostly water weight (and weird stuff due to the gym), this is my yearly weight loss chart . Currently at 196.5 ish.










Set point anyone?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

103.2kg this morning.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Quoting myself again for this, another check of this:
> 
> 1. 6,6,6
> 2. 21,20,20
> ...


Soo today:

Very hard to actually measure these cos there is noticeably more fat on my gut, so I am rounding up.

7,8.5, 9.5,9 = 8.5 (say 9)
20,20, 19= 19.66 (say 20)
20,19,19=19.333 (say 19.5)

Can see the measurements have gone up a lot, but I am heavier. Weight at 206lbs.

Supposedly 15% body fat (just lmao)
Lean body mass 174lbs (nope)

I suck at calipers, or calipers suck. I figure I have gained maybe 5-6lbs of muscle since I started training, probably 8 of fat. Could be even more fat as my loose skin on my stomach has more or less filled in, but meh dunno. I haven't been logging calories though and figure I can tolerate getting up to 210 maximum, so will start logging again to make sure I hit my 2700-3000 goal. Hopefully dieting again in September if I can keep the weight gain low enough.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

My story distilled....

I gain weight easily. My diet is not great. My biggest weakness is soda. I have a really high body fat percentage and currently a BMI in the obese category. I have moobs and I'm horribly self conscious about them. 

-I wasn't overweight as a kid, and as a teen I was average.

-After I started the AD Nardil (weight gain common side effect), I ballooned to 280 - biggest I've ever been. Felt awful. Looking at photos made me want to barf. Happened to be when my brothers wedding was.

-A year later (2014-2015), a slight Nardil dose reduction and hard work on Elliptical and I was down to 170-180. I still had too much body fat (and moobs), but you couldn't tell at all with the shirt. I was playing lacrosse. I felt good reasonably good about myself. I got a lot of "wow you've lost so much weight" comments, especially when people saw the photos at the aforementioned wedding. They couldn't believe it. And oh, I NEVER got tired of hearing how impressed people were with my weight loss. Never. I wore L, and sometimes even could wear a medium shirt!

-2016. Regression. No lacrosse. Started a terrible desk job where I woke up at 6 am and didn't get home until 8 pm. Had no energy, so never exercised. Drank way too many energy drinks just to get through my days and a ton of carbs. I ended up getting fired, but that lead to depression and I continued to not exercise. I ballooned up to 260. I had a brief manual labor job earlier this summer and I lost weight - went down to 250. Sadly, it was only seasonal and it's over. It's the worst it's been - I ordered an XXL shirt for the first time EVER a month ago. Even my XL shirts were hugging my moobs and making me insanely self conscious. No hiding how fat I was. Killing my self esteem.

-I'm motivated but have low testosterone which contributes to low energy, which obviously means never feeling like wanting to exercise. I want to, but I don't FEEL like it. My diet has gotten much better - but still too much sugar. It's the soda. I can't kick it. But I was down to 170-180 and still drank soda, so I know I can lose even if I keep drinking soda.

- I have a surgery upcoming Thursday and I've been on the "no exercise" shelf for two weeks. The timing SUCKS because I just had finally found an exercise rhythm. I was about to sign up for the gym and I was ice skating. Then, I get this cyst and can only walk. I can't do any strenuous exercise for 2-3 weeks after surgery. I've been very immobile these last two weeks, and it'll be the whole month of August. I'm afraid I'm nearing being 260 again.

- I want to lose a lot of weight, but also body fat. I want very badly to add lean muscle. I've got no muscle whatsoever. Partly due to the low T. Appointment with an endocrinologist on the 21st finally - need to sort this out. 

Blah, thanks to anyone who took the time to read this. I'll keep ya'll apprised and I look forward to reading about your stories


----------

